# GG's P-Side Experiment - Mission: Obstacle Course



## GoalGetter (May 23, 2005)

So I started my new training program today. 

 No more figure competition. No more super strict diet. No more impending sodium-load nightmares. And best of all (at least for me), no more parading around on a weekly basis in my underwear and silver high heels.

 Now it is all about getting myself primed and pumped to try my luck (and skill, and strength) in an obstacle course. I haven't picked one yet. I am just going to start training, working on all the things I wasn't working on before. 

 Last week I had a taste of the stuff I'll be doing. One of the highlights of my workouts last week was rope pulls! I sat down and then lay down on a little rug (which I started calling my magic carpet until people didn't think it was funny anymore), and pulled myself across a large room, hand over hand. After doing it about six times with just my bodyweight, we added a 25lb plate and I did it again a few more times each way (sitting and laying).
  It was tough, and A BLAST.

 Today's (and for the next two weeks), my workout was a little different. Mostly bodyweight stuff, a lot of core and stabilization. Patrick's gonna jump in here and explain what I'm doing and why, in terms of the exercises. 

  I also changed my diet around a bit. Not by much. Added a few calories, reduced the protein a bit, added some more fats...

 without further ado...


----------



## GoalGetter (May 23, 2005)

*Workout Day 1*

*Warm up:* Versa Climber 5 minutes

*Stretch/SMF:* ITB and Calves
*
  Core Circuit x 2:

*RI: 60

  Planks, 20 seconds x 3
  Floor Bridges, One Leg, 12 each leg, Tempo 3/2/1
  Crunches, 15, Tempo 3/2/1

*Reactive Training:

*Jump Squat to Stabilization (as part of total body circuit, see below)
  Tempo 0/2/x
  BW x 12
*
  Total Body Circuit x 3:

*RI 60
  Tempo 3/2/1
  Reps: 12

  Jump Squat to Stabilization
  Pushups
  One-Leg Squat
  2-Arm Bent-Over DB Row (10lb DB)
  Stability Ball YTA's
  DB Split Squat (10lb DB)

*Cool Down:
*
  Arc Trainer, 3 minutes

*Stretch:*

  SMF - ITB, Calves
  Static - Hams, Chest, Lats, Calves


----------



## aggies1ut (May 23, 2005)

Best of luck Ivy. IMO obstacle course training beats the hell out of doing a figure comp.


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

Did you compete in the one you were going to do or decide not to?


----------



## Yanick (May 23, 2005)

Good luck with the program/competitions GG. i'm sure you'll do well with your drive and Pat's guidance.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

This looks like fun   I wanna try this type of routine. 

Good luck GG


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2005)

It does look like fun but really hard. I agree with Aggie! Good luck Ivy, you'll do great.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

> nd best of all (at least for me), no more parading around on a weekly basis in my underwear and silver high heels.



liar.  



> Patrick's gonna jump in here and explain what I'm doing and why, in terms of the exercises.



I'll give ya all the blow by blow of the program and when we changes things and why just so you can see how I will periodize her.  This first mesocycle will begin with lots of stabalization work.  I would like it to last 2-3 weeks.  This first week is very low intensity and we are trying to really control rep tempo.  I do this to (1) give her some time off from pushing heavy weight (since that is what she was doing before) and (2) to help work on core and joint stabalization.  the slower tempo reps on the eccentric and static contractions allows you to really concentrate on stabalizing your core and the joint(s) you are working at.  This is not only beneficial since it allows your body some recovery time between heavy phases of lifting but it also allows you to work on weaknesses (and we all have them.  just ask her how hard it was to keep from falling over on those DB split squats by the end of the circut.).  Also, you will see that there is reactive training.  Obsactle courses are very athletic so GG will be doing plyo's.  But, before just jumping into a ploymetric routine she needs to learn how to land and deal with reactive force so she can (1) prevent injury, (2) learn to apply force maximally and (3) learn to absorb and then react to force properly to be as quick as possible.  So the squat jump to stabalizatin isn't even really jumping training as much as it is landing training.  Since the intensity is so low we will throw everything in a circut until she progresses to more of a solid strength phase and then power phase and then a conjugate program combining all of the three workouts (after the strength and power phse she will go back to a small cycle of stabalization training before moving to conjugate training) as well as including event lifting for her specific contest.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 24, 2005)

WOW - This looks like HEAPS of fun!!

Good Luck Ivy!


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So I started my new training program today.
> 
> No more figure competition. No more super strict diet. No more impending sodium-load nightmares. And best of all (at least for me), no more parading around on a weekly basis in my underwear and silver high heels.
> 
> ...




  Persue your dreams girl


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Ivy  I am sure you will kick ass.

Workout looks interesting.  How long does it take?


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Good luck Ivy  I am sure you will kick ass.
> 
> Workout looks interesting.  How long does it take?




take about 60min counting warm up and cool down.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

P or GG -- did you/she compete in that competition or...


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

she is not competiting in figure anymore (read her first post).  I am 2 weeks out from what seems to be my last BBing contest.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 24, 2005)

ok i finally have some time to sit down and reply to everybody. Hahaha. it's my journal and P has already posted more than me! 



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Best of luck Ivy. IMO obstacle course training beats the hell out of doing a figure comp.


 Thanks chick!  I'm excited about this, partly because it is FUN for me, as opposed to wearing bikinis and high heels, and partly because I have absolutely no idea what to expect as my workouts progress. This is something I've never done. It's a new challange both physically and mentally. I'm all over it. 



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> Did you compete in the one you were going to do or decide not to?


 Nah. I didn't. As of this saturday that just passed, I would have been five weeks out. I am still in shape that if I continue with my cut and do the sodium/water stuff I'd be in good enough condition to compete but I just don't care and don't want to go through it if i don't really care.



			
				yanick said:
			
		

> Good luck with the program/competitions GG. i'm sure you'll do well with your drive and Pat's guidance.


 Thanks Yan! Hey when am I meeting you, man?? Are you going to p's show in two weeks?



			
				jodi said:
			
		

> This looks like fun   I wanna try this type of routine.
> 
> Good luck GG


 Jodi, to tell you the truth, it is the most fun i've had in the gym in a LONG time. 


			
				rocco said:
			
		

> It does look like fun but really hard. I agree with Aggie! Good luck Ivy, you'll do great.


 It was hard, I won't even try to candy coat it! But it was such a blast! Tomorrow, some more...


			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> This first mesocycle will begin with lots of stabalization work....


 Let me just say that I need more work on this than I thought. I was all like, "please. I have great stabilization. I have a strong-as-hell core. I don't need this mesocycle-whatzit..." well... i have to eat my words. I need it. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WOW - This looks like HEAPS of fun!!
> 
> Good Luck Ivy!


 Thanks E! 


			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Persue your dreams girl


 There you are!!!! I'm happy to "see" you! I miss talkin' to ya! Thanks chickie! How are things with you?



			
				iaindaniel said:
			
		

> Good luck Ivy  I am sure you will kick ass.
> 
> Workout looks interesting.  How long does it take?


Thank you Iain!
 Like p said, about an hour including warm up, stretching, cool down, etc.



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> P or GG -- did you/she compete in that competition or...


 Me, no. P in two weeks. I couldn't take it. It's hard to do something when your heart is not in it. I hate to quit mid-way through something, but sometimes the destination just isn't worth the journey, no offense to those who are passionate about bb'ing.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 24, 2005)

*Cardio Day - May 24, 2005*

*Versa Climber*, moderate intensity, 10 minutes (just had to do something near the rowing machine while i waited for one to free up)

*Rowing sprints
*
 5 300-meter sprints, each completed in 1:21, to 1:27, with about 1 minute of rest in between sprints.

 -----------

 Not part of training, but I walked a good 3, almost 4 miles this afternoon, on Lexington, from 86th to 54th and back, then home. This is typical of most of my days lately. I walk a lot. I pick a different street or area and just go explore. Yesterday I went south on york and ended up at the 59th street bridge, and then on my way back north I stopped at bed bath and beyond, where i couldn't decide what to buy so I left empty handed. We really need to get a coffee maker (though to tell the truth, going out for a cup of coffee is a great excuse to just go walk somewhere new!).


----------



## BritChick (May 24, 2005)

Hey Ivonne, good for you for persuing what your little heart desires!
Good luck with this.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 24, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Ivonne, good for you for persuing what your little heart desires!
> Good luck with this.


 Thanks, Kerry! How the heck are ya?

 I saw you're thinking of setting up a home gym for private training! Awesome!


----------



## BritChick (May 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kerry! How the heck are ya?
> 
> I saw you're thinking of setting up a home gym for private training! Awesome!



Yeah, doing what I do best... spending the money before I make it!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2005)

Once you start all this circuit and obstacle specific exercising you should get all leaned out again anyway...  (sweet)

This is nice!      

(The "whine-o-matic" title must go now!)


----------



## GoalGetter (May 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Once you start all this circuit and obstacle specific exercising you should get all leaned out again anyway... (sweet)
> 
> This is nice!
> 
> (The "whine-o-matic" title must go now!)


 I hope that is the case (getting all leaned out again!), but I am also not going to be eating as strictly ALL the time, as before. I want to enjoy all the food here in new york city! 

 Whine-o-matic - you are absolutely right! Must change that !!!


----------



## Velvet (May 25, 2005)

You have mail


----------



## GoalGetter (May 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You have mail


 Got it!  Check YOUR email!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 25, 2005)

*Workout Day 2*

*Warm up:* Rowing Machine 5 minutes

*Stretch/SMF:* ITB and Calves
*
   Core Circuit x 3:

*RI: 60

    Ball Crunches, 15, Tempo 3/2/1
 Ball Hyperextensions, 15, Tempo 3/2/1

*Total Body Circuit x 3:

*RI 60
    Tempo 3/2/1
    Reps: 12

 Assisted Pullups, plate #11
    Alternating DB Shoulder Presses, 10lb 
 DB One-Leg Straight-Legged Deadlifts, 10lb 
 DB Scaptions, 5lb
 DB Bicep Curls, 10lb

*Reactive Training x 2:

*Hop to balance across all planes (front, side, transverse)
     Tempo 0/2/x
     BW x 12 with each leg, and then repeat

*Cool Down:
*
    Arc Trainer, 5 minutes

*Stretch:*

    SMF - ITB, Calves
    Static - Hams, Chest, Lats, Calves


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2005)

Sorry I missed you in MSN the other day   Good luck with training


----------



## GoalGetter (May 28, 2005)

*Workout Day 3*

*Warm-Up* 

  Rowing Machine 5 minutes

*Stretching

*SMF - ITB, Calf

*Core Circuit x 3*

  One-Leg Planks, 20 seconds each leg before resetting and doing again 3x's
  Oblique Crunches, Tempo 3/2/1, 12 each side
  Opposing Arm/Leg Extension to balance, Tempo 3/2/1, 12 each side

*Total Body Circuit x 3

*Tempo 3/2/1
  Reps 12
  RI: 60 after entire circuit is complete

  Squat Press
  Prone Stability Ball one-arm DB Row
  Lateral Split Squats
  DB SLDL with Shrug at top
  Reverse Grip Pulldowns
*
  Reactive Training

*Jump squat to stabilization, 12 x 3

*Cool down

*Elliptical 5 minutes

*Stretching

*SMF - ITB, Calf
  Chest and lats on stability ball


----------



## GoalGetter (May 28, 2005)

OK i really like this that I'm doing, but i am itching to get on wtih the real training. And also, I am once again having to adjust to wroking out just 3 times per week, as opposed to four.

 And it doesn't help that for the last few weeks, though I've been eating clean for the most part, sticking to my "diet" and all... I have also been dipping into the samples everywhere i go... Eli Zabar - i go almost every day when i have time to kill between clients. I loooove looking at the food there, and watching the pastry chefs making the desserts, etc. But to get out i have to walk through the bread department, and there is a basket with free samples of different breads every day. I've tried pretty much all their varieties. Then I walk down the street and there are gourmet shops, catering companies, and pastry shops that give you free samples, too. I can't resist. I have no will power. "Chocolate" + "Free" = "I'm Shamelessly All Over It."

 This madness has got to stop because even though i weigh the same and probably LOOK the same to eveyrone else, to me I'm starting to feel as if I look soft and thicker. And i don't mean thicker in a good way either.

 Anyway... ok enough whining. Point is, I have to get my shit together and stop sampling. My serious training starts in one week. Next week is a repeat of this week in training.


----------



## King Silverback (May 28, 2005)

Found you, Good luck with your new goals, I'm sure you'll meet AND beat them all!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2005)

Hey GG  

Sounds like your on your way to finding your niche. I too am addicted to plyometrics...makes yah feel great!

What are Jump squats to stabilization? and Stability ball YTA's 

IHere are a few of my favorite plyometric exercises that really helped me build my core strength and balance. Tell P about them if your interested. 

Shoulder Taps: In the starting push up position with feet as close together as possible alternate lifting each arm to tap your shoulder while keeping your body straight and tight. 
Ball Squats: These really arent as hard as they sound. Use a wall to help you up on the ball and do squats. It really helps build balance and works all of your stabilizing muscles. 
Medicine Ball Overhead Raises: With feet a little wider than shoulder width apart bend over keeping your back flat. Hold your medicine ball with both hands between your legs and raise up while keeping your back flat. 

All the best to you. I will enjoy reading your journal. 

J.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

how are any of those plyometric? the whole concept of plyometrics is to store potential energy and turn it into kinetic energy.  none of those exercises do that at all.  they are just core based exercises.


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2005)

My apologies P... i meant that these are in my program along with plyometrics.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 28, 2005)

your routine looks fun GG 

Patrick...why aren't you going to do any more BBing shows after this one???


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2005)

because, I am really just not into it.  It is not athletic in any way.  I waste all this time in the gym training to be atheletic and strong and then it just does me no good as all i do is stand there in my under pans and pose like a beauty pagent.  I would rather do somethign that is more like a real competition.  It just bores me.  Plus, I hate working so hard to build my body up and get my strength up only to have it all come crashing down so I can diet for a contest.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> because, I am really just not into it. It is not athletic in any way. I waste all this time in the gym training to be atheletic and strong and then it just does me no good as all i do is stand there in my under pans and pose like a beauty pagent. I would rather do somethign that is more like a real competition. It just bores me. Plus, I hate working so hard to build my body up and get my strength up only to have it all come crashing down so I can diet for a contest.


Which coincidentally is one of the reasons i changed my mind about the figure competition.


----------



## Katia7 (May 30, 2005)

Hey  
Your routine does look fun 
How is NY treating you?


> Which coincidentally is one of the reasons i changed my mind about the figure competition.


Don't you wish our persuasions always worked so well?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2005)

I see what both of you are getting at, and I agree with you   You are both still amazing people, and whatever you decide to do, I know you will be awsome


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> because, I am really just not into it. It is not athletic in any way. I waste all this time in the gym training to be atheletic and strong and then it just does me no good as all i do is stand there in my under pans and pose like a beauty pagent


YAY!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 31, 2005)

*Workout Day 4 (yesterday)*

*Warm up:* Elliptical 5 minutes

*Stretch/SMF:* ITB and Calves
*
    Core Circuit x 2:

*RI: 60

     Planks on upside-down Bosu, 20 seconds x 3
     Floor Bridges, One Leg, 12 each leg, Tempo 3/2/1
     Crunches, arms extended overhead, 15, Tempo 3/2/1

*Reactive Training:

*Jump Squat to Stabilization (as part of total body circuit, see below)
     Tempo 0/2/x
     BW x 12

  notes: getting better at these. I still have a problem with my landing, so I don't get every single rep right.  Dammit. I wanna be a superstar
*
    Total Body Circuit x 3:

*RI 60
     Tempo 3/2/1
     Reps: 12

     Jump Squat to Stabilization
     Pushups 
     One-Leg Squat w/ 12lb DB in opposite hand
     2-Arm Bent-Over DB Row w/ 10lb DB, reciprocal
     Stability Ball YTA's
     DB Split Squat w/10lb DBs overhead

  notes: 

 The pushups! HOLY CRAP! I did all three sets as FULL pushups, on my fucking TOES! No Knee pushups for me! The last few reps of the last circuit were kinda ugly but i did them. I was yelling at myself, "FOUR MORE!!!!!!" P was laughing at me.

 The DB Split Squats with dumbells overhead - I WANTED TO DIE. I collapsed after the last rep of the last circuit, in a little heap, quasi-fetal position on the mat.

*Cool Down:
*
  Treadmill, 3 minutes, brisk walk

*Stretch:*

     SMF - ITB, Calves
     Static - Hams, Chest, Lats, Calves

 In addition to this stuff, I ended up jogging home and back to the gym before getting to my PWO and shower because I went to pick up a stretching/flexibility book to lend to another trainer who was giving her first stretching one-on-one session an hour later. So add about 1.5 miles of slow-ass jogging to that workout.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 31, 2005)

*Cardio (today)*

300-meter sprints on rowing machine.

 3 minutes warm up, light rowing

 5 sprints, each completed in under 1:25 (better than last time, which I was doing 1:27 as my best), with about 1.5 minutes of recovery between sprints.

 3 minutes cool down, light rowing

 Stretch/SMF


----------



## GoalGetter (May 31, 2005)

oh and i finally updated my sweaty blog.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Nice w/o's in here Ivy, hows the new training treatin ya?


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

You and P are strangers too much.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You and P are strangers too much.


 strangers too much? whaddaya mean?!?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's in here Ivy, hows the new training treatin ya?


 I'm loving getting my ass kicked by the most basic things ever like pushups. hahaha! It's all about the tempo. KILLING me. Love it!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

What are you using for SMF?  Foam Roll?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What are you using for SMF?  Foam Roll?




yes, foam roller.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2005)

So will we be adding some movement based stuff (Bear Crawls, egg walks, spidermans, etc.) once we progress?

Also, do you have a link to an obstacle course like the one you are going to do?  Unfortunately we do not have one around here, it would be kick ass if we did?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So will we be adding some movement based stuff (Bear Crawls, egg walks, spidermans, etc.) once we progress?
> 
> Also, do you have a link to an obstacle course like the one you are going to do? Unfortunately we do not have one around here, it would be kick ass if we did?


No $h!t... They used to have some fitness courses @ our local metroparks...
But those are gone now, and they weren't as cool as a "REAL" obstacle course...

I "HATED"  running that damn thing, back in the day...
Ain't it funny how you miss these things once they're gone?

(Or maybe I just miss my youth and stamina!?!?)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So will we be adding some movement based stuff (Bear Crawls, egg walks, spidermans, etc.) once we progress?
> 
> Also, do you have a link to an obstacle course like the one you are going to do?  Unfortunately we do not have one around here, it would be kick ass if we did?




yes, bear crawls and movement things are going to happen on competition lift day along with some other things I have for her.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 3, 2005)

*Day 5 (Wednesday, but i forgot to post!)*

*Warm up:* Rowing Machine 5 minutes

*Stretch/SMF:* ITB and Calves
*
    Core Circuit x 3:

*RI: 60

      Ball Crunches, 15, Tempo 3/2/1
   Ball Hyperextensions, 15, Tempo 3/2/1

*Reactive Training x 3:

*Hop to balance across all planes (front, side, transverse)
        Tempo 0/2/x
        BW x 12 with each leg, and then repeat

 note: not sure what the hell was wrong with me on this one, but i was doing worse than last week until the last set.

*Total Body Circuit x 3:

*RI 60
      Tempo 3/2/1
      Reps: 12

   Assisted Pullups, plate #11
      Alternating DB Shoulder Presses, 12lb 
   DB One-Leg Straight-Legged Deadlifts, 15lb 
   DB Scaptions, 8lb
   DB Bicep Curls, 12lb

*Cool Down:
*
 Bike, 5 minutes

*Stretch:*

      SMF - ITB, Hams, Calves
      Static - Hams, Quads, Chest, Lats, Calves


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 3, 2005)

GG and p-funk, are you two together? .. married? Or just crazy BB friends that happen to lift together?

JUST CURIOUS


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> GG and p-funk, are you two together? .. married? Or just crazy BB friends that happen to lift together?
> 
> JUST CURIOUS


 P is my bitch. I say, "I want strawberries." And he goes and buys me strawberries.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P is my bitch. I say, "I want strawberries." And he goes and buys me strawberries.



 ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P is my bitch


Dat's a good vun...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Reporting live from P-Funk's Show...*

Hello everybody! So we got here too early to register yet. Not till 8 (but probably later than that).

We decided to walk around and immediatly found this wall full of computers with free internet access.

P looks AWESOME. Tired but awesome. Perhaps a little "ethnic" with the pro-tan and all, hahahaha, but ripped to shreds! 

This is my first bodybuilding show experience, and I'm excited to see how it all  unfolds. Sadly at the arnold we didn't really get to see any of the bb/figure stuff because it was $$$$$!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Workout - Day 6 - This was yesterday's workout*

*Warm-Up* 

Didn't do it

*Stretching*

Didn't do it

*Core Circuit x 2*

One-Leg Planks, 20 seconds each leg before resetting and doing again 3x's
Oblique Crunches, Tempo 3/2/1, 12 each side
Opposing Arm/Leg Extension to balance, Tempo 3/2/1, 12 each side

*Reactive Training*

Jump squat to stabilization, 12 x 3

*Total Body Circuit x 3*

Tempo 3/2/1
Reps 12
RI: 60 after entire circuit is complete

Squat Press with 10lb DB's
Prone Stability Ball Reciprocal DB Row with 7.5lb DB's
Lateral Lunges with 10lb DB's*
DB SLDL with toe raise and shrug at top with 12.5lb DB's
Neutral Grip Pullups, Assisted, Plate #11
*Cool down*

Didn't do it

*Stretching*

SMF - ITB, Calf
Chest and lats on stability ball

*notes: My left knee started hurting in a peculiar/unfamiliar way when i was doing the lateral lunges so on the third circuit i decided to stop ignoring it and just stopped that exercise, moving on ot the SLDL's and the pull ups to finish my circuit.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Warm-Up*
> 
> Didn't do it
> 
> ...




that pisses me off.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is my first bodybuilding show experience, and I'm excited to see how it all unfolds


Enjoy..  
Make sure you Scream and coach during the pre-judging..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Enjoy..
> Make sure you Scream and coach during the pre-judging..


Coach?!!? More like CHEER!

"Ready? o-KAY! Patrick! Patrick! He's our man! If he can't do it, _no one_ can!"

(yeah i used to be a cheerleader back in the day...  )


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Keep us updated!!! I'm sure he looks AWESOME!!! Please take pics too...........LOTS!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Coach?!!? More like CHEER!


No... You know his routine right??...

When the pose is called out, he may concentrate on quads more than abs or something... so you have to yell... ABS!!! ABS!!!

ABs and traps!!, Calves!!!, Bi's!!!!

It's your only chance to wear his ass out! LOL


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

how exciting, the big day is finally here... report back soon GG!!!! is that the show that you were thinking about doing also? are you gonna check out the female comp too?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Coach?!!? More like CHEER!
> 
> "Ready? o-KAY! Patrick! Patrick! He's our man! If he can't do it, _no one_ can!"
> 
> (yeah i used to be a cheerleader back in the day...  )






I have secret footage of you!!! Thats you in front of Spiderman isn't it?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 4, 2005)

AA, don't pretend like thats not you in the back with the hammer pants!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> AA, don't pretend like thats not you in the back with the hammer pants!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2005)

I hope everything goes well!!! Good luck P!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P is my bitch. I say, "I want strawberries." And he goes and buys me strawberries.


This has got to be the reason we love you so much.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 4, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You all are crackin' me up!

He looked great at pre-judging. It was a tough class. I've got tons of pics. 

The night show is at 7 pm so we're just hanging around now with his folks.

Suffered an hour and a half walk through Chinatown to kill some time. It is ungodly hot and crowded out there! Ugh.

As for the cheerleading... it's not something i'm rpoud of, but because of that little snippet of my history I have a soft spot for stupid cheerleading movies like Bring It On, Sugar and Spice, and But I'm a Cheerleader...


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Awesome!!! I knew he would look Great!!! When will the pics be up?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

maybe tomorrow night or monday.  My parents are in town for the weekend so we are entertaining them.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> AA, don't pretend like thats not you in the back with the hammer pants!


  


we are totally whoring her journal while shes away.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we are totally whoring her journal while shes away.....


When the cat is away...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 6, 2005)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on here?


*QUICK!....  SCATTER!!!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Put the pics up GG!!!!!! How's everything going? How's the new program?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello...o......o........o.............o?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm here. Super busy these last few days. and my computer is not online, so putting th pictures up is a firggin mission. I am going to buy a router this week. was going to do it today to network our computers so i can get online from the mac, but i got sidetracked (got a haircut and then walked the opposite way AWAY from Best Buy instead of toward it).

 I started my p-side/OPT training this week. Yesterday's workout kicked my ass, it was great. I will also post about that in a little while. I just got home and it is NASTY FARKING HOT OUTSIDE. I need a moment or two to gather myself, eat something and just BREATHE in front of the fan for a little while...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Miss, aren't you from Florida ? I would think this is chilly compared to what you are use to..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 7, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Hey Miss, aren't you from Florida ? I would think this is chilly compared to what you are use to..


 I would think so too. but 90-something is 90-something no matter where you are. IT IS HOTTTTT here.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I would think so too. but 90-something is 90-something no matter where you are. IT IS HOTTTTT here.


I don't know about you, but I'm SWEATING all day! Sooooo grose! The woman I'm renting from better turn on the AC!
I heard it gets extreamly humid here too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 7, 2005)

*Monday June 6, P-Side Total Body Training Day 1*

*Morning Cardio (530 AM):

*Versa Climber, 20 minutes*

 Afternoon, Full Workout: 

 Warm up:*
  Same as the previous phase with regard to cardio and stretching 

*Core Work:*
  superset 
  RI= 60sec
  2 sets
  a)medecine ball crunches (holding ball at chest level)
  6lb/8 x 2 (tempo= 2/0/2)

  b) stability ball bridges (12 reps; tempo= 3/2/1)
  bw/12 x 2

*Reactive Training:*
  jump to balace
  all variables same as last time 

 notes: Patrick wanted to progress this but he is concerned that I am not landing properly yet so we'll stick to it for the next week or two)
*
  Weight Training:*
  Superset #1
  RI= 60sec
  a) bench press (tempo= 2/0/2)
  60/8
  65/8 x 2

  b) stability ball DB flyes (Tempo=3/2/1)
  bw/12 x 3

  Superset #2
  RI= 60sec
  a) deadlift (tempo=2/0/2)  
  105/8 x 3

  b) single leg SLDL (tempo= 3/2/1) 
  12.5/12 x 3 each leg

  Superset #3
  RI= 60sec
  a) Neutral Grip cable row (tempo= 2/0/2)
  50/8 x 3

  b) stability ball hyperextensions (12 reps; tempo= 3/2/1)
  bw/12 x 3


  Reverse Grip BB curls  (tempo= 2/0/2)
  RI= 60sec
  20lb bar/8 x 2
*
  aux work:*
  cable ext rotation- 12 reps; tempo= 2/0/2; 3 sets; RI= no rest between arms
  10/12 x 1
  5/12 x 2 
  notes: 10lb was toooo much. PAIN!

*cool down*
  same as previous weeks


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 7, 2005)

*Tuesday, June 7 - HIIT Cardio*

*Rowing Machine Sprints*
 20 sprints
 30:30 intervals
 level 10 intensity


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 8, 2005)

*Wednesday June 8, P-Side Total Body Training Day 2*

*Warm up:
*5 minute rowing
SMF - calf, ITB, glute
Static Stretch - calf, chest, lats, hams

*Core Work:*
superset 
RI= 60sec
2 sets
a)Cable Rotations with triple extension 
10lb/8 x 2 (tempo= 3/2/1)

b) Plank with toes on stability ball 
20 seconds, reset, 20 seconds

*Reactive Training:*
hop to balace across all planes
RI=60
2 sets
12 hops (12 front, 12 side, 12 across) each side

notes: I'm getting better at this but the minute i get distracted it's all over and i stumble all over the place.

*Weight Training:*
Superset #1
RI= 60sec
a) squat (tempo= 3/2/1)
115/8 x 2

b) Dumbbell SLDL's with toe raise and shrug (Tempo=3/2/1)
20lb/12 x 2

Superset #2
RI= 60sec
a) BB OVerhead Press (tempo=2/0/2) 
45/8 x 2

b) Dumbbell PNF's on one leg (tempo= 3/2/1) 
5lb/12 x 2 each leg

notes: I'm a fool for thinking i could do those PNF's with 12lb dumbells. I couldn't even do 7.5lb dumbbells!

Superset #3
RI= 60sec
a) Wide Grip Pull Ups (assisted) (tempo= 2/0/2)
#11/8 x 2
#10/8 x 2

b) prone stability ball dumbell rows (tempo= 3/2/1)
12.5/12 x 3


Tricep Pressdowns (tempo= 3/2/1)
RI= 60sec
50/12 x 2
55/12

*aux work:*
YTA's on stability ball
RI=60
bw/15 x 3

*cool down*
3 minutes on rowing machine
stretching same as above

------------

Notes OVERALL: I wanted to do three sets, but the tempo on the squats pretty much wiped me out.

--------------

With regards to diet: I'm trying out carb cycling. Today is a high carb day. Yesterday was no carb. Monday was low carb. Sunday was an unintentional high carb day so it worked out just fine. 

I haven't really over done it today though, in the grand scheme of things. Sure I've had some granola and a little more oatmeal than i normally would... I also had a piece of fat free chocolate pound cake at some gourmet place here (added it to my post workout meal)... but for the most part, not really gone nuts. I'm saving the crazy cheat meal for sundays so I can go out and enjoy that with P rather than on my own during the busy week days.

Oh and i had a sylvester stallone protein pudding. Vitamin shoppe sells them individually in the little refrigerator area!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

lol, I only use 10lb DBs for PNF's....hahha, you are one tough cookie goalgetter!!
In response to her program (for anyone interested):

this is it.  next week we are going to blow her the fuck up!  She is going to be a fast, strong, insane little machine (with a new haircut to boot).  Look out!  Next week she begins a program that is what P-side is all about.....COMPLETE INSANITY!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2005)

> Oh and i had a sylvester stallone protein pudding. Vitamin shoppe sells them individually in the little refrigerator area!



haha, little refrigerator.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

Are we gonna get to see pictures of the new hair cut?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> next week we are going to blow her the fuck up! She is going to be a fast, strong, insane little machine (with a new haircut to boot). Look out! Next week she begins a program that is what P-side is all about.....COMPLETE INSANITY!!!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 8, 2005)

Bring some of that hot weather here mang.  Its like rainy as hell.  im bout to pull your car out of retirement GG....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> Bring some of that hot weather here mang. Its like rainy as hell. im bout to pull your car out of retirement GG....


 Dude... you have my permission to un-retire it when it is too hot to ride, but i'm trying to sell that thing. Please don't put too many miles on it and take care of it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

*Katia* - I am SOOOO lazy lately about posting pics and about being on the computer! I will try to get some pics up by this weekend when i have more free time. Also, PM me  your number again please!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, I only use 10lb DBs for PNF's....hahha, you are one tough cookie goalgetter!!


 I freaked out. Couldn't even lift 12 or 10lb further than my shoulder level, if even that high! For some reason i thought i'd be able to pull a little more weight across my body that way....


> In response to her program (for anyone interested):
> 
> this is it. next week we are going to blow her the fuck up! She is going to be a fast, strong, insane little machine (with a new haircut to boot). Look out! Next week she begins a program that is what P-side is all about.....COMPLETE INSANITY!!!


 WOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dude... you have my permission to un-retire it when it is too hot to ride, but i'm trying to sell that thing. Please don't put too many miles on it and take care of it!


yeah mom and dad offered it up but I decided against it.  i like riding anyways 

Just hate the RAIN!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

BTW im stupid.  what is PNF?


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Katia* - I am SOOOO lazy lately about posting pics and about being on the computer! I will try to get some pics up by this weekend when i have more free time. Also, PM me  your number again please!


Just PMed you


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> In response to her program (for anyone interested):
> 
> this is it.  next week we are going to blow her the fuck up!  She is going to be a fast, strong, insane little machine (with a new haircut to boot).  Look out!  Next week she begins a program that is what P-side is all about.....COMPLETE INSANITY!!!




P,

So is the program tailored towards GG's Obstacle Course, or just overall Athletic Performance?  ( I don't even know if that question makes any sense, Hahaha)

Bump again What are PNF's?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> again What are PNF's?


This is fun...
If I had to guess, I would say PNF single leg stretches using dumbells!?

But then, that doesn't explain the comment about failing to get the 12's & 7.5's



That gym must B nice...  Mine doesn't have 7.5's or 12's


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah my gym is in increments of 5 only :lol


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

found it

http://www.angelfire.com/pa2/thermod/pnf.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> found it


But how is it applied? That "PNF" is stretch based...

Is that what GG is doing?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

me no know....


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> BTW im stupid.  what is PNF?



Prorprioceptive Neuromuscular Fascilitation.

Basically challelenging the Neurimuscular system to sense itself in space.  An environment which challenges the bodies internal balance and stabalization mechanism.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> found it
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/pa2/thermod/pnf.html




that is PNF stretching.  A bit different from an exercise but pretty cool to do also.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> P,
> 
> So is the program tailored towards GG's Obstacle Course, or just overall Athletic Performance?  ( I don't even know if that question makes any sense, Hahaha)
> 
> Bump again What are PNF's?




It is tailored towards overal athletic performance.  However, some of the things I wil have her doing (mostly on event training day) are specific to things taht she wil be asked to do in an obstacle course.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> But how is it applied? That "PNF" is stretch based...
> 
> Is that what GG is doing?




the exercise is just one that challeneges her balance and stabalization.

PNF stretching is a technique and different from the exercise at hand.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

damnit google failed me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the exercise is just one that challeneges her balance and stabalization. PNF stretching is a technique and different from the exercise at hand


 Brain Fart!

The toe raise and shrug are both @ the *top* of the contraction


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> damnit google failed me!




google hasn't failed you.  You just didn't know what you were looking for.

Here is an article by my main man Mel Siff on PNF training/stretching.

Mel Siff on PNF 


Here are some of the main parts:


> Essentially, two types of PNF may be recognised: classical PNF and modified PNF. The former refers to the hands-on clinical approach described in the Knott and Voss text, while the latter refers to an approach which adapts certain PNF techniques and principles for application by hand or apparatus in physical conditioning (as covered in my workshops for the NSCA).





> The Principles of PNF
> 
> The basic principles of PNF may be summarised as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2005)

P - Do you have any pics of the PNF exercise you are doing?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> P - Do you have any pics of the PNF exercise you are doing?




I am trying to find some but I don't have any.

calbe PNF's are like doing a reverse cable chop (you are starting from a semi-squat and extending up and over the shoulder).

One arm DB single leg PNF is almost like scaption except instead of having your hand down at your side you are coming across the body (crossing the scapular plane as in one of siff's guidlines).  You are standing on the same foot of the arm you are moving.  So balance on left leg, DB in left hand.  Hold the DB across your Body as if you were going to reach in yout right pocket.  From there you are bringing the DB in a diagonal fashion across the body (thumb up the whole time) and ending with it above your head over your left shoulder (not straight vertical with the floor but at an angle with your thumb pointing behind you..think neutral grip).  return to start and go again.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2005)

GOTCHA!  I know what you mean now


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

come to NYC and train.  I can teach you a whole bunch of cool exercises.

Ivonne was in a different gym training at the begining of this week and she said the trainers there were coming up to her asking her about her program and what she was doing.....lol


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2005)

How bout you and Ivonne come visit me when my house is done and we train.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2005)

okay.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How bout you and Ivonne come visit me when my house is done and we train.


 I'm down with that! P and I have been talking about going to Arizona to check it out anyway! So visiting you and training together would rock and getting to see Arizona is just a bonus!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

Geez! You all have been busy in my little ol' journal without me today! I'd like to welcome Motopsyko32 to the ballgame. That's my little brother. And by "little" i really mean "younger" hahahaha, as he is nearly 6 feet tall and towers over me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ugh. ok honestly? I've not been eating as cleanly as I'd like to be eating the last month or so. I mean i haven't gone on an all-out rampage but it is hard to resist some of the stuff around here, especially when it is easily accessible. thre are health food stores everywhere i go, and therefore, there is granola everywhere, and i am addicted to the damn thing! I even ventured into making my own recently, then proceeded to eat practically a whole bag (about six 1/2 cup servings worth) by myself in two days. Then there's Eli's... And Beanocchio's... and Gracie's... not that i eat anything bad at Gracie's...except that tiramisu this weekend.

 Anyway... my point. I have been feeling rather SLOPPY lately. Like, I know i've gained like 6 or 7 pounds, but i'm not sure how much of that is water. Regardless, i'm not as "tight" as i was when i got here, granted i'm not dieting for a figure contest anymore, but I"d gotten pretty comfortable in my "new" figure-comp body and going back to somewhat "normal" makes me feel like shit. I still fit into my size 0 and size 1 clothes. But I just don't look as firm and it's gross to me.

 i'm not whining. I know i have the power to stay "tight" as long as I want, but I want to enjoy myself a little here too, and i have to accept that I will look normal as opposed to figure-comp if i live a normal life, or semi-normal...

 Anyway, i just wanted to vent about my frustration. i've been a little down lately. Like I'm not "fit" anymore. In my eyes, what I see in the mirror is a big blubbery belly and jello jigglers thighs. WTF. Talk about mental problems...


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 9, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel. When I 1st moved here... OMG I think I was on some type of "dessert diet" lol. The food here is sooooo good.. ANYTHING you could possibly want. I think the only reason I didn't baloon is because I had to walk EVERYWHERE here (I did gain a couple of pounds though I'm sure).
On the other side.. I don't think it's healthy to be in a competition shape year round anyway, so now you're just at a healthy point  ...quit stressing


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Geez! You all have been busy in my little ol' journal without me today! I'd like to welcome Motopsyko32 to the ballgame. That's my little brother. And by "little" i really mean "younger" hahahaha, as he is nearly 6 feet tall and towers over me!


Thank you!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 9, 2005)

good thing i have an extremely fast metabolism. I could never live without having a cheat day once every week or two. I never have to worry about getting fat or ruining my diet because i used to eat shitloads of junk before training and never got fat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> good thing i have an extremely fast metabolism. I could never live without having a cheat day once every week or two. I never have to worry about getting fat or ruining my diet because i used to eat shitloads of junk before training and never got fat.


Thanks shizzle... i'm happy for you and your blessed metabolism.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 10, 2005)

*what a disappointment...*

Today i was going to play softball with the gym's co-ed team, against another location's team - 85th street vs. 63rd street.

It was going to be my first game.

The stupid people frmo the other team "forgot" their equipment and the game was forfeited.

So i think we won, by forfeit. But dammit, I wanted to get dirty. I wanted to play. I haven't played softball since high school. I wanted to see if I still sucked as badly now as i did then.

Oh well. Anotehr game next week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

You'll get 'em next time Ivy!!! Hows it goin for ya in NYC? When do you think you'll be posting Patricks pics?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Today i was going to play softball with the gym's co-ed team, against another location's team - 85th street vs. 63rd street.
> 
> It was going to be my first game.
> 
> ...




Just grab a light bat you will be ok.   Form is not necessary in softball..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll get 'em next time Ivy!!! Hows it goin for ya in NYC? When do you think you'll be posting Patricks pics?


 Michael, you know what? I'm a friggin slacker. I went out to get a wireless router today and after i had it in my hand at the store, i decided to put it down and shop around... then i lost track of time and never got to the "shopping around" thing. Just kept walking up and down the streets here like i had nothing better to do.

 so the short answer would be, "soon. Hopefully soon. Sorry."


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Michael, you know what? I'm a friggin slacker. I went out to get a wireless router today and after i had it in my hand at the store, i decided to put it down and shop around... then i lost track of time and never got to the "shopping around" thing. Just kept walking up and down the streets here like i had nothing better to do.
> 
> so the short answer would be, "soon. Hopefully soon. Sorry."



 It's the heat! I did the same thing yesterday... was walking to Aldo's and then just walked streight passed it.. completely forgot what I was going. lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 11, 2005)

*Friday June 10, P-Side Total Body Training Day 3*

*Warm up:
*5 minute treadmill
 SMF - calf, ITB, glute
 Static Stretch - calf, chest, lats, hams

*Core Work:*
 superset 
 RI= 60sec
 2 sets
 a)Lying Leg Raises with 2lb ankle weight
8 reps, tempo= 2/0/2)

 b) One-Legged Windmills
 12 reps to each side, tempo=controlled

 notes: HOLY CRAP THOSE WINDMILLS WERE FUCKING HARD! I kept falling all over the place

*Reactive Training:*
Jump squat to balance
 RI=60
3 sets
 12 jumps 

 notes: SO much better than last time. My landings are getting better.

*Weight Training:*
 Superset #1
 RI= 60sec
 a) BB Bent Over Rows (Tempo=2/0/2)
 65/8
 70/8 x 2

 b) Pushups (Tempo=3/2/1)
 bw/12 - full pushups
 bw/6 full + 6 on knees x 2

 Superset #2
 RI= 60sec
 a) Leg Press (tempo=2/0/2) 
180/8 x 3

 b) Single Leg Squat (tempo= 3/2/1) 
10lb plate in each hand (20lb total)/12 x 2 each leg
 10lb plate in opposite hand (10lb total)/12 each leg

 notes: The last set was killer, so i dropped one of the plates and concentrated on form, which was starting to suffer

 Superset #3
 RI= 60sec
 a) Alternating lunge & press (tempo=2/0/2)
 12lb/8 each leg x 2

 b) Single leg DB Scaptions (tempo=3/2/1)
 5lb/7 + 2.5lb/5
 5lb/5 + 2.5lb/7

 note: ow. my shoulders. ooooowwww.

*aux work:*
Reverse Pec Deck (Tempo=3/2/1)
 RI=60
35/15 x 3

*cool down*
 3 minutes on treadmill
 stretching same as above


----------



## BritChick (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey ya 'friggin slacker' how the hell are ya???! 
Miss chatting with you, hope all is well in the big city. xxx


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Ivy!!! How do yu like the diferent training system?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Kerry! You must be way busy!!!! haven't seen you online at all!

 Michael - i love my new training program. not sure if it's because it's so challenging or because it is NEW and DIFFERENT from my usual. Whatever it is, I love it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 11, 2005)

Ran a mile today. My left knee was hurting a little bit. It was fun though. Finally got to see the reservoir at central park. nice view.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ran a mile today. My left knee was hurting a little bit. It was fun though. Finally got to see the reservoir at central park. nice view.


Did I miss you, hurting your knee somewhere?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did I miss you, hurting your knee somewhere?


 no. i get a little bit of pain on my left knee every once in a while, and it'd been a while since i last pounded on it with some jogging.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> no. i get a little bit of pain on my left knee every once in a while, and it'd been a while since i last pounded on it with some jogging.


Got good shoes?

I never had problems w/my knees till I started lifting...
I think I added just too much xtra weight for my body...

Have P watch you when you run, you may be carrying one side unevenly or something...  I'll bet he can spot it


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Michael - i love my new training program. not sure if it's because it's so challenging or because it is NEW and DIFFERENT from my usual. Whatever it is, I love it!


   Thats all that matters!!! Keep it up, your doin awesome!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Got good shoes?
> 
> I never had problems w/my knees till I started lifting...
> I think I added just too much xtra weight for my body...
> ...




she does need knew shoes.  Also, her gait is all F**ked up.  She is externally rotated, she rolls to the outside of her feet.  She doesn't get a full leg kick.  All of these things can really give you some pain, especially running for distance because as you start to fatigue your form is only going to get uglier.  We are trying to get her more flexable so that hopefully some of these things correct themself.  Also, I don't know how good of an idea it is for her to take up distance running.  the impact along with poor form is going to do more harm than good (actually, don't know how good it is for me either).  For moderate intensity cardio it may be better to stick to the rower or versa climber.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she does need knew shoes. Also, her gait is all F**ked up. She is externally rotated, she rolls to the outside of her feet. She doesn't get a full leg kick. All of these things can really give you some pain, especially running for distance because as you start to fatigue your form is only going to get uglier. We are trying to get her more flexable so that hopefully some of these things correct themself. Also, I don't know how good of an idea it is for her to take up distance running. the impact along with poor form is going to do more harm than good (actually, don't know how good it is for me either). For moderate intensity cardio it may be better to stick to the rower or versa climber.


Nag, nag, nag... Go buy her some shoes...

Maybe she needs that park for her mental clarity...

She can do something else there, like run killers across a soft grassy field?
Or any kind of pushups or whatever... It's summer!

I ran in the city this morning, and all I wanted to do is go for a run down a dirt road afterward???

Long distance running *IS* something you must commit to, if you don't have a good stride, you will jack yourself up


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 12, 2005)

For the record, I am not interested in long-distance running at all. I don't even like running. I run (or used to run) because it was the easiest way to get some cardio in without having to get in my car and go to a gym, or worry about whipping everything around me with my jumprope in my small apartment.

 So last year I got used to doing saturday runs, 3/4/5 miles depending on how i was feeling. But i guess running "wrong" all that time and having no one to point it out for me and help me correct it probably just made things worse.

 And yeah i do need new shoes and maybe i'll go get them today. i found $40 in my book bag last night.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So last year I got used to doing Saturday runs, 3/4/5 miles depending on how I was feeling


 

If you are running 3-5 five miles... Regularly... your stride should usually correct itself naturally.... had you run at all, prior to yesterday?


I have been preaching these things up-and down...

I can't tell you how much this shoe helped me overcome, my knee pain, and enable me to run again...

(I do not work, or get any compensation from NIKE)


Most people I know, find the Nike shoes somewhat narrow, so if your foot is wider you may be SOL

Find any nike shoe with the *"Caged Zoom Air"* sole...
They are Soooooooo cushy to run in
I ALWAYS jog around the store when buying shoes

Good luck...  Let me know what happens, how your knee(s) feel


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If you are running 3-5 five miles... Regularly... your stride should usually correct itself naturally.... had you run at all, prior to yesterday?
> 
> 
> I have been preaching these things up-and down...
> ...


 Nikes are uncomfortable on me for the most part. I have found that New Balance sneakers fit better. My foot is a little wide, Little but wide. hahaha i'm a 5.5 size.

 I found the New Balance 503's at a store here, but didn't buy them. They fit the best. I may go back and get them today.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2005)

Actually, I think you have a big foot *for your size*.  I'm only size 5.

Have you tried Nike Shox?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 12, 2005)

You need to get shoes that are a 1/2 size larger than your normal shoe size. Your feet swell when you workout. Also, you need to determine what type of foot/arch you have, in order to determine the best shoe for you ie. stability, cushioning, etc. Brand doesn't matter, as I used to have a great fit with Nikes, but then that same model kept changing every year with more modifications and I no longer can find a good Nike shoe for my foot. I currently wear New Balance.  Shoes should be replaced every 6 months or 500 miles, whichever is sooner. Most importantly, run in the shoe before buying them. Any good shoe store will have you run down the street in the shoe so that the person helping you can examine your gait and stride and provide reccomendations on the proper shoe.

.....and dang Jodi, you do have some small feet. I'm 5 feet tall and wear a size 6.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

You all have small feet!!!  

Last shoes I bought (Nike) were narrow, so I went up one whole size..

The way the laces are setup now is they are wide near the front and the holes are close together toward the top... This may sound strange but, they fit and function very well...

Also I have been using my hiking sox to run in...
they have more cushion, breathe better, and retain their loft longer...
(wigwam-merino wool-comfort hiker)


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, so we have done our 2 weeks of recovery training.  Basically that was just to let her take a little break from training so hard and heavy like she was doing.  It is important to do things like that for your body.  Now, it is time to really get down to the nitty gritty.  This program is all out, balls to the wall training.  The split is kind of screwy and there are a number of ways she can set it up.  I didn't want to commit certain days to certain things since she needs to see what her schedule dictates so that she can set it up best she can each week.  But here is what will be lied out for each day:




*competition training
*warm up- 5-10min. cardio; active stretching (multi planer lunges: 10 reps in each plane x 2 sets); Light overhead pressing; light DB shrugs.

workout

competition circut:
RI= 2-3min
sets= 3 times through
1) Db push press - tempo= x/x/x; reps= 8-12
2) seated rope pulls (across floor)
3) Plate farmers walks- as far as you can carry.  goal is across the aerobics 
                                studio and back.


overhand grip pull ups
RI= 60sec
sets= 3
reps= failure

versa climber sprints
RI= 45sec
number of sprints= 6
distance of each= 75 feet

cool down- 5min light cardio; stretching (SMF and static)


*legs*
warm up- 5-10min. cardio; active stretching (multi planer lunges: 10 reps in each plane x 2 sets); light squatting

workout:
superset
RI= 2-3min.
tempo= x/x/x
sets- 3
a) squats- 3-5 reps (80-90% 1RM)
b) Jump squats- BW/8-12 

rack deadlift to toe raise and shrug (pins set below knees)
RI= 60sec
tempo= 1/0/1
sets= 3
reps= 10-12

Db walking lunge
RI= 45sec
tempo= 1/0/1
sets= 2
reps= 30 steps (15 on each leg)

core
rev. hypers
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 10-15 x3

cool down- 5min light cardio; stretching (SMF and static)


*upper push*
warm up- 5min light cardio; active stretching- push ups, light overhead 
              pressing

workout
Overhead BB press
RI= 60sec
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 6-8 x 3

One arm Db bench press
RI= No rest between arms
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 8-12 x 3

Db scaption
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
reps x sets= 8-12 x 3

tricep press down (rope)
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
reps x sets= 8-12 x 3

core
cable PNF
RI= 30sec (after both sides are completed)
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 8-10 x 2 sets each side

stability ball crunches
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
reps x sets= 15 x 3

cool down- 5min light cardio; stretching

*
upper pull*
warmup- 5min light cardio; light cable rowing

chin ups
RI= how ever long you need.  ideally, a couple of breathes.  about 15-20sec
tempo= x/x/x
reps x sets= 15 x how ever many sets it takes to get there

bent over BB row
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 6-8 x 3

Db curls
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
reps x sets= 8-12 x 3

BB shrugs
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 12-15 x 3

stability ball YTA's
RI= 30sec
tempo= 1/0/1
reps x sets= 12 x 3

core
stability ball hypers
RI= 30sec
tempo= 3/2/1
reps x sets= 15 x 3

cool down= 5min. light cardio; stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

P, you're a freakin mad scientist!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> P, you're a freakin mad scientist!




why thank you.  I can't wait to try and progress this shit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why thank you. I can't wait to try and progress this shit.


She's gonna be a F'in Badass...

Goal Terminator...  Have Fun


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But here is what will be lied out for each day
> <snip>


  Woo hoo - That looks like hell fun!! Ohhhhh...  I am so jealous Ivonne, you are going to have such a good time training for this! 

Good luck!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 13, 2005)

This IS fun! I had my leg day today, and i screwed up but it was great nonetheless.

I didn't do the multiplaner lunges at warmup, just did light squatting. I also forgot to super set my jump squats so patrick told me to skip them because i shouldn't do speed after strength. So yeah i screwed that up. Other than that... FELT GREAT to squat 145 again. Hadn't been up there in a while.

I will post my actual workout and numbers later today. 

Had a good workout - just wanted to share.

And this mornign i ended up doing about 20 minutes of cardio (would have done more but had to work). Reason for this: I ate like a pig yesterday. 

Rice Krispies treat, chocolate cupcake, a house-sized burrito with somewhat healthy ingredients as the only redeeming qualities, a house-sized oatmeal cookie, and a baby scoop of low-fat oreo cookie ice cream. Oh wait wait... I also had, a bite or two of a slice of Toll House Cookie Pie (not mine), and a few tortilla chips with salsa, and a wedge of pita bread with olive oil.

Yes, it was cheat day. Yes, I feel like an 8-ton mammoth this morning. No, i will not eat like that again on my cheat day. No, really. I mean it. Ugh.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2005)

I came in here at the wrong time.  LMAO

sounds yummy


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

> I didn't do the multiplaner lunges at warmup, just did light squatting. I also forgot to super set my jump squats so patrick told me to skip them because i shouldn't do speed after strength. So yeah i screwed that up. Other than that... FELT GREAT to squat 145 again. Hadn't been up there in a while.



there is a couple reasons that I adviced her to just skip the Jump squats all together since she forgot them and not do them later in the workout.

1) Always speed before strength.  For the first reason there is a gret danger trying to move quickly after pushing max lifts.  You are opening yuourself up for injury.  Two, you can't move as fast after you have already fatigued yourself on a strength lift.

2) So, why do a superset of a strength move followed by an exsplosive power move?  Well, the concept is pretty interesting.  When you do the strength lift (3-5 reps of max intensity) you recruit as many motor units as possible.  When you then step back adn do an explosive plyometric exercise you are asking all of those motor units that your recruited to then fire at an extremely rapid rate.  The end product is more power and strength!  So, that is the reason that she couldn't do the jump squats alone as an exercise by themself.


The 145 looked awesome!  It was some of the best squating I have ever seen her do.  One would think since the past two weeks we haven't been training max strength and focusing more on stability and movement that she would loose strength.  If anything she looked stronger than ever!  Her depth was good, her form was awesome, she was very tight through the core, explosive out of the hole and just all around some good solid reps.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...explosive out of the hole


uh. huh huh huh... I can't stop giggling about this phrase.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> uh. huh huh huh... I can't stop giggling about this phrase.



LOL Oh gush! I don't know if you're thinking what I'm thinking, but... LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 16, 2005)

I just have to say what a BLAST i had in my workout today. it was the competition circuit workout. I did push presses (which patrick said were impressive), rope pulls across the room and then farmers walks with 45lb plates in each hand (actually they were more like farmers runs because i was running with them).

 Then I did one set of over hand grip pullups (just 3 reps), and two timed holds with my chin above the bar. By that time, my forearms were fried so they were definitely less than spectacular.

 Afterwards, I did a few sprints on the versa climber. 75-foot sprints. I had to stop because i thought i was going to vomit all over myself.  I LOVE that feeling, in a weird, masochistic kind of way...

 Overall, AWESOME wokrout. i loved it.  WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2005)

ROCK and ROLL!!!  UMGGH...  Ahhhh...  ...

...WHoooo-Hoooo!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 16, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I just have to say what a BLAST i had in my workout today. it was the competition circuit workout. I did push presses (which patrick said were impressive), rope pulls across the room and then farmers walks with 45lb plates in each hand (actually they were more like farmers runs because i was running with them).
> 
> Then I did one set of over hand grip pullups (just 3 reps), and two timed holds with my chin above the bar. By that time, my forearms were fried so they were definitely less than spectacular.
> 
> ...






haha, before the workout she was all like "the versa-climber sprints should be easy.  that is not that bad."  hahahhahaha......


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> haha, before the workout she was all like "the versa-climber sprints should be easy. that is not that bad." hahahhahaha......


 It was a tough workout:

 warmed up with some multi-plane lunges, 2 sets, 10 in each direction... some light overhead pressing... and then it was on to the circuit...

 1 circuit=
 10 push presses with 20lb dumbells, bodyweight rope pull across the room, drop the rope, grab the two 45lb plates and run across the room and back.

 I did that three times. Patrick timed my last one and it was like 1:21, which was my slowest, so it must have been pretty good time on my first one.

 In addition to that, I also did this ONE crawl/drag back across the room. I put my feet on the rug, and got into a plank position, and crawled/dragged the rug diagonally across the room, without losing that plank position. It wasn't part of the workout but another trainer did it, and iwas like, "oooh! i wanna try that!" So i did. THAT killed me.

 Then we went out to the pullup bar to do my pullups and timed holds, and then i was on my own for the sprints. Three of those.

 That was it. the whole workout. So there was no way i could do more sprints. I thought seriously that I would not be able to control explosive vomiting if I tried one more sprint.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

OMG, I can't believe how behind I am! I just checked your gallery and OMG!!  You look so awesome  I can't believe how much you've progressed! And you're in NYC with p-funk! Wow, this is all so cool      IM is a great place to meet (I should know ) 

Woah, this is all so awesome  I'm so happy that everything is working out for you


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> It was a tough workout:
> 
> warmed up with some multi-plane lunges, 2 sets, 10 in each direction... some light overhead pressing... and then it was on to the circuit...
> 
> ...




man up beeeyyyoootch!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi



Damn, im a fucking grease spot.. meh


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, im a fucking grease spot.. meh


 meh... sorry. i didn't even see it  HI!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, im a fucking grease spot.. meh



me too


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 17, 2005)

me too


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 18, 2005)

Jesus, you people. You make me feel bad. Sometimes I just look at the last last thing someone posted and in my absent-mindedness don't even look right above it to see if there are MORE new posts...

 Jenny -  thank you   I don't think i look as awesome right now as i did in the last set of pictures, as I've been "enjoying" a bit of what new york has to offer in the food department! haha! But I've also been training hard and walking like crazy all over town, so thankfully it hasn't ruined me completely. And yes yes yes, I am SOOOO happy. Well, like you said, you could relate to some of this.  I honestly never imagined anything like this ever coming from joining IM last year. I just wanted to learn more about nutrition, really. Crazy the way things work out.

 Little brother - missed yours too.  Sorry. And no i do not have to "man up" beeyotch! YOU try my workout and see if you can do it. You'll want to pass out after one try.

 Oh and i know i owe you a workout... sorry for the delay...


----------



## BritChick (Jun 18, 2005)

Looky here... another grease spot muhwahahahahah   
Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Looky here... another grease spot muhwahahahahah
> Hope life is treating you well.


Man this is turning into a really greasy journal...  

Hey girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Basically Baking at ICE Culinary: A Recap, Part I*

_I sent this out as an email originally to some of the people to whome I'd mentioned I'd be taking the baking class, but i wanted you all to see what a pig i am because believe me, I ate at least one piece if not more of everything discussed herein._

 --------------

 OK so i definitely can NOT do this again. Take a baking class, that is. hahaha! This is just a sampling of all the things we baked in this intensive, hands-on class. I can honestly say that I got my money's worth in the first ten minutes of the class when the chef explained the difference between baking powder, baking soda and active yeast, and told us how to measure butter. She explained everything so plainly that I wanted to kick myself for being so confused all these years. I also met a VP from Food Network who happened to be taking the class as well. That can't be a bad connection to have 

 The recipes in the class were laid out so simply, and the ingredients were all there, and fresh and abumndant, and the equipment... OH! The equipment! I got to play with the big fancy kitchen aid mixer and a professional grade food processor, and big commercial ovens and stoves and oh my god, I often wonder if I should be going to culinary school and feeding people instead of training them and telling them to stay away from these evil little treats! hahahahahaha!

 Anyway, wIthout further ado...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Basically Baking at ICE Culinary: A Recap, Part II*

Clockwise starting with the only brown thing in the box: Chocolate Chocolate Chunk Scone, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Jordan Marsh Blueberry Muffin with Crumble Top (also a piece of it in the middle), Almond Butter Financier (I made this one), Lemon Cornmeal Scone with Dried Cherries, Toll House Scone, Marble Spice Cake.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Basically Baking at ICE Culinary: A Recap, Part III*

Gingerbread made by Ivonne...  IT IS F*CKING DELICIOUS. Moist, and with just the right amount of spice. Wow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Basically Baking at ICE Culinary: A Recap, Part IV*

Here we go again, clockwise starting with the brown one... Chocolate Chocolate Chunk Scone, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Marble Spice Cake, Jordan Marsh Blueberry Muffin with Crumble Top (Center), Almond Butter Financier, Lemon Cornmeal Scone with Dried Cherries, Toll House Scone.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

The class I took was at ICE, the culinary school in Chelsea: http://www.iceculinary.com 

 They have a ton of classes in their "recreational" department. I intend to take some of the Techniques classes and STEAK HOUSE classes. I saw the Italian Steakhouse class in action last night. WHOAH! We should have shared with them and vice versa. They could provide the main course and we could have provided the desserts. Hahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't worry everyone.  She is safe now.  I am taken the box of baked good away from her and I am eating them all.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!                      

I'll take two of each!  I'll pm the addie.    in three weeks!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

>


 Seriously. I had to tell Patrick to either eat it ALL or throw away the leftovers because just KNOWING they are in the fridge was making me fidget.

 Last night I couldn't even sleep. I felt drunk (and then hung over this morning), if that's possible, from all the sugar. Every time I tried to turn over in bed, i wanted to just roll over the side of the bed and puke on the floor, like in my good ol' college days. hahahahaahha! I've never ever felt hung over without having alcohol to blame for it until now.

 I got up to try to puke a few times, not in an eating-disorder kind of way, but in an effort to find some kind of relief for the nausea, but every time i got up to puke the desire to do so went away. As soon as I'd put my head back on the pillow I'd get that queasy feeling again. Ugh... it was a horrible night....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> I'll take two of each!  I'll pm the addie.    in three weeks!


 Let me know and i'll send you somethin' for post-comp enjoyment!

 I plan to make that gingerbread for the holidays this year. And maybe some of the scones. I was thinking of playing with one of the other recipes and making something with peppermint, like crushed candy canes or somethign... HOLIDAY-ISH. I know it's june, and i'm talking about holiday baking, but I bake every holiday season and give the stuff away as my gifts instead of going shopping. Last year I couldnt' do it because i had no oven and my parents' oven is broken (they fry everything anyway, so they didn't even realize it was broken).

 This year, I have an oven. It will be a great holiday season!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

It seems like 10 weeks ago up until now, you and pfunk were very serious training and dieting wise. It seems like the two of you are slacking off all of a sudden? What's with all the cookies and alcohol lately? Just a celebration or an "i dont give a fuck anymore attitude"?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It seems like 10 weeks ago up until now, you and pfunk were very serious training and dieting wise. It seems like the two of you are slacking off all of a sudden? What's with all the cookies and alcohol lately? Just a celebration or an "i dont give a fuck anymore attitude"?


 Alcohol? Who said anything about alcohol? We are not drinking.

 And the reason we are suddenly enjoying some of the foods we've been depriving ourselves of is because p already did his show. 10 weeks ago up until now, both he and i were dieting for contest. I dropped out of my contest prep because i decided i hated bodybuilding/figure, and he is done with his show and moving on to other fitness goals. After a lengthy period of dieting, it is only natural that we would want to indulge in a few things. Granted I, more than him, have over done it a few times. But it's by no means an "i don't give a fuck anymore" attitude. We are eating healthy, clean meals 90 percent of the time. 

 In fact right at this moment, as I type this I have 12 chicken breasts baking in the oven, and I'm about to set up the rice steamer for some brown rice


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It seems like 10 weeks ago up until now, you and pfunk were very serious training and dieting wise. It seems like the two of you are slacking off all of a sudden? What's with all the cookies and alcohol lately? Just a celebration or an "i dont give a fuck anymore attitude"?




Well, we only post about the bad food we eat because no one wants to hear the good foods that I eat everyday.

Who said anything about slacking on training either??  On my worst day i would mop the floor with you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2005)

GG -- how did you all of a sudden just come to the realization that you hate bodybuilding?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> GG -- how did you all of a sudden just come to the realization that you hate bodybuilding?


 it isn't all of a sudden. I have been saying that it's not for me for weeks now... Here we go again (I already wrote about this about fifty other times on this site)...

 i wasn't pumped up about doing the figure competition to begin with, i just figured i might as well go for it, since i was training and dieting anyway. But close to the end, about a month away from my show I decided I really don't want to do it. I don't like the idea of parading around on stage wearing a bikini and hooker shoes and having people judge me on how I look. that is what it comes down to. I don't care that it is really a celebration of all your hard work and dieting and discipline. I can do that any old time and celebrate it myself you know? But the idea of putting myself out there to be judged just makes me uncomfortable. since it wasn't anything that i REALLY REALLY wanted, then the super-strict dieting just became a pain in my ass because i like food and i was depriving myself of all this stuff, even basic not-so-bad-for-you food like milk or yogurt in preparation for something I didn't even want to do. So i just dropped out. I am training instead for something I enjoy, or at least something I THINK I will enjoy, which is definitely more for me: obstacle courses. It all stems from childhood fantasies of doing the physical challenges on Double Dare on nickelodeon or something. hahaha!

 So it isn't that i "suddenly" came to the realization. Bodybuilding/Figure isn't for everyone, and it certainly isn't for me. That's all.

 Sorry if i sound a little annoyed that you're asking this, it's just that I've talked about it before on the site. I feel like a broken record saying this stuff all over again.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

> Alcohol? Who said anything about alcohol? We are not drinking.





> I felt drunk (and then hung over this morning), if that's possible, from all the sugar. Every time I tried to turn over in bed, i wanted to just roll over the side of the bed and puke on the floor, like in my good ol' college days. hahahahaahha! I've never ever felt hung over without having alcohol to blame for it until now.



Ya, i read the first sentence when i saw the "felt drunk, hungover" part and proceeded to type without ever seeing sugar at the end of the sentence. LOL, sorry i missed that one.

Oh by the way GG, instead of re-typing all of that, you could have gone back to the post you already made countless times and just copy-paste it here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i read the first sentence when i saw the "felt drunk, hungover" part and proceeded to type without ever seeing sugar at the end of the sentence. LOL, sorry i missed that one.
> 
> Oh by the way GG, instead of re-typing all of that, you could have gone back to the post you already made countless times and just copy-paste it here.


 Hahaha, that's ok shiz... i figured as much.

 As for re-typing, i didn't feel like looking for that post. didn't know how long it would take to find and i type 100+ wpm so it was going to be faster to just type.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

*Crossfit*

I met a girl at the gym today who was doing a KICK-ASS workout... it was pretty unconventional compared to what you usually see going on at my gym. After her workout was over, I was wrapping mine up and we were both in the same area, so I asked her if she was training for something in particular because her workout seemed pretty intense and she was focused as hell. She said, no, that she just did it for fun. Then she showed me the sheet where she had it written out, and I was like, "WHOAH!" I asked her if she wrote that out herself and she said, "no, crossfit.com... they put a new workout up every day..."

 Just now i remembered this so i went to the site to check it out, and it's pretty damn cool actually 

 So yeah, check it out.

 This was their workout today:
 For time:
  50 Box jump, 24 inch box
  50 Jumping pull-ups
  50 Kettlebell swings, 1 pood
  Walking Lunge, 50 steps
  50 Knees to elbows
  50 Push press, 45 pounds
  50 Back extensions
  50 Wall ball shots, 20 pound ball
  50 Burpees
  50 Double unders

 But the other day it was something else...

 Clean and Jerk 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 reps
 (that was it)

 it varies. Pretty cool...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi GG, I see that you now live in NYC. I thought you were moving to Arizona?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

> Clean and Jerk 1-1-1-1-1-1-1 reps



what the heck does that mean?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what the heck does that mean?


 I guess seven sets of one rep each? i dont' know.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hi GG, I see that you now live in NYC. I thought you were moving to Arizona?


 Dude you noticed that now? I've been here for a little over a month now 

 Yes, I was thinking of arizona or colorado.  Was looking at graduate schools there last year. Life is unpredictable.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

Cool, I really haven't noticed. How do you like NYC?
If you get a chance go to a spanish restuaruant and ask for the avena. That stuff is good.

Dude??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

Dude you stay in NY... I'm going to quit my job and move to AZ 
(I've freakin had it with winter)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought you were in India?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I thought you were in India?


No baby... North of Detroit...

"The Monkey Man" lives in india


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Cool, I really haven't noticed. How do you like NYC?
> If you get a chance go to a spanish restuaruant and ask for the avena. That stuff is good.
> 
> Dude??


 Dud_ette_?? 

 I LOVE new york city. And I found a cool little authentic cuban restaurant in the west village today on cornelia street - it's called Little Havana. I may drag P back there and have dinner one day soon. The only complaint I have about new york city, honestly, right now, is the abundance of ankle biter dogs in my neighborhood. I can't stand purse-sized dogs, and the people who walk them on long-ass leashes, letting their stupid dogs get in the way of everyone trying to walk on the same side walk. That and the mountains of poop they leave on the side walk. You have to wonder how so much shit can come out of such a small creature. But other than that... i looooove New York. I feel so at home here...

 Avena - oatmeal by any other name is still oatmeal. So did you find out what else they use to make it so nice? It has to be the milk.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Dud_ette_??
> 
> 
> Avena - oatmeal by any other name is still oatmeal. So did you find out what else they use to make it so nice? It has to be the milk.


Yeah, NYC does have a lot of dog poop.   
I haven't had a chance but I do believe they make their oatmeal with Cinnamon and milk. Some cooks don't like to give out their recipe.
I don't like regular oatmeal but this stuff  I can drink like water.

Enjoy the City and good luck with P-funk.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Let me know and i'll send you somethin' for post-comp enjoyment!
> 
> I plan to make that gingerbread for the holidays this year. And maybe some of the scones. I was thinking of playing with one of the other recipes and making something with peppermint, like crushed candy canes or somethign... HOLIDAY-ISH. I know it's june, and i'm talking about holiday baking, but I bake every holiday season and give the stuff away as my gifts instead of going shopping. Last year I couldnt' do it because i had no oven and my parents' oven is broken (they fry everything anyway, so they didn't even realize it was broken).
> 
> This year, I have an oven. It will be a great holiday season!


July 9th is the show!!   hehehe  I can be good and take them with me.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> "no, crossfit.com... they put a new workout up every day..."
> 
> Just now i remembered this so i went to the site to check it out, and it's pretty damn cool actually
> 
> So yeah, check it out.


Ohhhh - That is one of my favourite sites!! I always link people to the video's of all the neat exercises (muscle up, tabata squats, windscreen wiper etc)... Their workouts always look like so much fun!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ohhhh - That is one of my favourite sites!! I always link people to the video's of all the neat exercises (muscle up, tabata squats, windscreen wiper etc)... Their workouts always look like so much fun!


I like that site a lot! Glad that i asked that girl what she was doing.

Sadly, today's workout I can not do - run a 5K. My knee has been hurting just a little lately and i don't want to run on it for now. just in case. Otherwise i would have added that as my cardio for the day...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 20, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> July 9th is the show!! hehehe I can be good and take them with me.


I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I like that site a lot! Glad that i asked that girl what she was doing.
> 
> Sadly, today's workout I can not do - run a 5K. My knee has been hurting just a little lately and i don't want to run on it for now. just in case. Otherwise i would have added that as my cardio for the day...



the site is pretty cool from what I can see.  the only problem is that some people may not know how to or be able to do some of the things properly (jump squats, cleans, etc..).


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

> the site is pretty cool from what I can see. the only problem is that some people may not know how to or be able to do some of the things properly (jump squats, cleans, etc..).



not only that, but a lot of the equipment used from that site may not be available to a lot of people depending on what gym they go to such as kettleballs


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> not only that, but a lot of the equipment used from that site may not be available to a lot of people depending on what gym they go to such as kettleballs




although it is not the same you can substitue with DBs.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 20, 2005)

Their getting started page explains what to do depending on your level of experience/knowledge. Plus they have a section on the site that shows you how to do all the exercises, but it is on you to learn them some how (either on your own or with a trainer, or if you're in a city that has CrossFit groups, through them).

 I just emailed today with one of the guys who is starting up the New York City CrossFit group, he said it will launch July 3rd.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 20, 2005)

*Monday, June 20, 2005 - Leg Workout*

*Warm up 
*Cardio: 4 minutes on the rowing maching, level 6 intensity
 Stretching

 Multi-plane lunges, 10 in each plane, 1 set

 Light squatting, 85lb/12
*
 Workout*

 SUPERSET:
 Tempo: x/x/x
  RI: 2-3 minutes (i generally rested between 2:30 and 2:45)

 a) Squat
 135/5 x 3

 b) Jump squat 
 bw/12 x 3


 notes: despite feeling so sleepy today, felt powerful with my squats. The jump squats were a little tiring after each set of squats, but i managed to stay strong through all three sets. I thought about increasing the weight for the last set of squats, but in retrospect, I'm glad I didn't... the last rep of that last set was a little ugly. More weight might have made it FUGLY. 

 Deadlifts from rack, with toe raise and shrug
 Tempo: 1/0/1
  RI: 60 seconds

 85/12 x 3

 notes: i still don't think i'm doing this right. P i am going to hit you up for a critique tomorrow at work...

 Dumbbell Walking Lunges
 Tempo: 1/0/1
  RI: 45

 20lb/30 (15 eacch leg) x 2

 notes: always a favorite. my quads were a little petered out by this time, but i did it.

 Reverse Hyperextensions Off Bench
 Tempo: 1/0/1
 RI: 30 

 bw/15 x 3

 notes: LOVE this exercise. 

 Cooldown, 3 minutes walking on treadmill, SMF stretching, skipped static, wanted to go home.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

GG...
How many planes are you doing the MULTI-PLANE LUNGES IN???

Is it a spoke array?  What's the order?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

What does your diet look like GG?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What does your diet look like GG?


Forget about Gee-Gee... What about you, minO lee?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't have really one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't have really one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

It's a poor one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's a poor one.


That's OK...  Emmalee told me mine sucked...   

_(Meanwhile I am losing fat and gaining weight and strength?)_


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's OK...  Emmalee told me mine sucked...
> 
> _(Meanwhile I am losing fat and gaining weight and strength?)_


  
I want to clean it up this summer. What kills me is that I am always on the road.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> GG...
> How many planes are you doing the MULTI-PLANE LUNGES IN???
> 
> Is it a spoke array?  What's the order?


 Sagittal, Frontal, Horizontal..

 So front lunge, side lunge and one that goes across, so I actually turn/pivot on my back leg and lunge at about 45 degrees behind me, then return to the front-facing position.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What does your diet look like GG?


 Like shit. haha. No but really... except for the few times I've lost control lately and ended up having all sorts of edible madness, I've been toying with carb cycling...

 so it has gone something like this: 

 Sunday - high carb, Monday - Low carb, Tuesday - no carb, Wednesday - High Carb, Thursday - no carb, Friday - Low Carb, Saturday - No Carb

 My protein is at 22g per meal across the board all days, minimum.
 On low carb days, I have 105g of carbs, divided into three meals. On high carb days, since I can't control myself, I have decided to implement a specific number, as Jodi suggested, so I'm going with 2g of carbs per lb of bw, so 210g of carbs divided into four meals. Fats stay at about 30g a day, regardless of what kind of day it is. Six fish caps a day, the rest of the fat from good fat sources or fattier proteins (salmon, beef, etc.) at two meals.

 As far as what i am eating, generally same clean stuff - chicken/turkey/egg whites/brown rice/sweet potatoes/oatmeal, etc. On high carb days, I will have stuff like buckwheat pancakes, multigrain sprouted breads, stuff like that, and on Sunday's high carb day i have cheats, like pizza, or a burrito, some low fat or non-fat ice cream, or a fat free rice krispie treat, etc.

 The last two weeks have been a little erratic and I've been freaking out and eating the wrong foods at the wrong times in DEFINITELY the wrong quantities, but after saturday's  baking class and subsequent pig-out fest, I have been VERY good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's OK...  Emmalee told me mine sucked...
> 
> _(Meanwhile I am losing fat and gaining weight and strength?)_


 What did she say sucked about yours?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What did she say sucked about yours?




Hey... wait a sec - I didn't say it outright sucked! I just said that some improvements might be made with some tweaking... 

But if it is working for you Monkey Man the stick with it!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> What did she say sucked about yours?


She didn't...  It earned a bunch of these...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sagittal, Frontal, Horizontal..
> 
> So front lunge, side lunge and one that goes across, so I actually turn/pivot on my back leg and lunge at about 45 degrees behind me, then return to the front-facing position.


So the middle lunge (45deg) is not to the front, it's to the rear?

_ | _...or _\|/_... Is it #1 or #2?
 / . \


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So the middle lunge (45deg) is not to the front, it's to the rear?
> 
> _ | _...or _\|/_... Is it #1 or #2?
> / . \


VERY creative way of putting it. Yes, #1 seems right.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey... wait a sec - I didn't say it outright sucked! I just said that some improvements might be made with some tweaking...
> 
> But if it is working for you Monkey Man the stick with it!


I was wondering because you wouldn't outright say someone's diet sucks. you give suggestions and point things out usually  hahaha! Or just make a    or  face!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> She didn't... It earned a bunch of these...


ah, that's more like emma-leigh. I just can't see her telling someone, "Yo, your diet _sucks_!"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey... wait a sec - I didn't say it outright sucked! I just said that some improvements might be made with some tweaking...
> 
> But if it is working for you Monkey Man the stick with it!


Yeah... Em would never say "it sucked"

That would not be fair of me to say 

I am going to write myself a note, to get a body comp this week...
(I promised Em xtra info)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> VERY creative way of putting it. Yes, #1 seems right.


I used to run *this* setup when I was coaching boxing,

I used a medicine ball, and a L-R torso twist in between #'d lunges...

The medball twist is performed in the direction of inertia created by
your weight transfer 

(IE- It moves with the natural rhythm
of the weight shift from your feet) -- EX...

coming off the *Left* foot lungeing,
the ball swings 90deg *R*, 
then 180deg *L*,
Then 90deg *R* to solid front hold,
then the *Right* leg lunges~
~the motion starts over again, but in a different plane and the
twist order direction will reverse...
(Coming off the *Right* lunge, the ball will swing *L*-*R*-*L*)

(If you didn't *stick* the solid hold before entering the next lunge,
I would punch you in the head)  

(The goal was speed and balance)  


The order of the planes is kind of like tightening lugnuts on your car wheel
(if that makes any sense?)


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I used to run *this* setup when I was coaching boxing,
> 
> I used a medicine ball, and a L-R torso twist in between #'d lunges...
> 
> ...


 Man i think i'd have to see a video of this because i am very confused. I *think* i might get it but i can't tell for sure.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

In other words MM, explain it in LAYMAN'S TERMS PLEASE!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

*Tuesday, June 21, 2005 - Upper Push Workout*

*Warm-up/Active Stretch

*fast walking to the gym (about 13 minutes)
 10 pushups
 10 overhead presses with 10lb dumbbells
*
 Workout*

 Barbell Overhead Press
 Tempo 1/0/1
 RI 60

 45/8 x 2
 55/8

 One-Arm Dumbbell Bench Press
 Tempo 1/0/1
 RI No rest between arms

 Each arm:
 17.5/12
 20/12
 22.5/12 (barely eaked out the last few reps with each arm)

 Dumbell Scaptions
 Tempo 3/2/1
 RI 30

 7.5/12 x 3

 Tricep Pressdown with Rope
 Tempo 1/0/1
 RI 30

 #3 plate/12
 #2 plate/12 x 2

 notes: my tri's were fried by this time, i was barely able to keep good form here
*
 Core*

 Cable PNFs
 Tempo 1/0/1
 RI 30

 #2 plate/12 each side x 2

 Stability Ball Crunches
 Tempo 3/2/1
 RI 30

 15 x 3
*
 Cooldown/Stretch*

 Static stretches, walked home


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 21, 2005)

*Obstacle course dilemma...*

So this was the obstacle course I was hoping to enter when I'm ready. BUT it is also a god-damned beauty contest. They have a bikini round and an evening gown round. This is the format: _*Figure, Obstacle                          Course, Fitness Skills, Evening Gown, Model Search.

*_WHAT THE FUCK. I am NOT doing this.  MODEL SEARCH???? JESUS. 

 I just want to run through an obstacle course. 

 So now i am left with the task of finding another obstacle course type of competiton that is JUST an obstacle course and nothing else. No tri-fitness thing, no beauty pageants, none of that other bullshit. Honestly, at this point i don't care if it's a small local thing put on by the neighborhood elementary school hahahaha! I am just so upset that the one i really wanted to do requires that i also parade around in a fucking evening gown. 

 Sorry for the colorful language. I am just frustrated.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Man i think i'd have to see a video of this because i am very confused. I *think* i might get it but i can't tell for sure.


P can probably decipher it, if really interested  

You said you like lunges, so I pulled something Lunge-EE
out of my a-.....   Hat.

It's really specifically designed for boxing 

It might not fit in the P-side experiment


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So this was the obstacle course I was hoping to enter when I'm ready. BUT it is also a god-damned beauty contest. They have a bikini round and an evening gown round. This is the format: _*Figure, Obstacle                          Course, Fitness Skills, Evening Gown, Model Search.
> 
> *_WHAT THE FUCK. I am NOT doing this.  MODEL SEARCH???? JESUS.
> 
> ...





look for those all in one comps (forgot the word Im lookin for)  where you run swim and bike.  triathalon or something like that


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 22, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> look for those all in one comps (forgot the word Im lookin for) where you run swim and bike. triathalon or something like that


 i don't want to run swim and bike. I want to do an obstacle course.

 A triathlon is way more than i want to do in terms of my training for it. Training for what I want to do is part of the fun! I find no enjoyment in running, biking or swimming.


----------



## Novo (Jun 22, 2005)

Dude!!

What you need is a Strongwoman comp - now _they_ look like one whole heap of fun. And not a silly 'ole bikini in sight.

We really need to talk, I have so much news  I'll mail.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 22, 2005)

Novo said:
			
		

> We really need to talk, I have so much news  I'll mail.


 uh... THIS YEAR? 

 Can't wait to catch up! _Dish_, girl!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Novo!! 

Hi Ivonne, thats whack about that obstacle course dealio.. Why dont you do it anyway, and just do the obstacle course?  You will know how you place, and then bounce out for that other shit?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm gonna make a guess...


"$$$$$$" ?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, there are different divisions from what im reading on that site.. you can still do it 




> Section III: Competitor Rules and Regulations for Competing in a Nova Fitness Federation Competition (NFF???)
> A.) The following ages pertain to the different levels of NFF competition:
> 3.) Women's Obstacle Course Only or Fitness Skills Only Division: 18 years of age and up.


http://www.galaxycompetition.com/fronts/choicen.htm


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, there are different divisions from what im reading on that site.. you can still do it
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.galaxycompetition.com/fronts/choicen.htm


 GOOD FUCKING EYE MAN!!!!!@!! WOOO HOOOO! I'm gonna go read up. If that is the case, I am going next year. that will give me a whole year to get prepped for it (believe me i need a LOT of work).


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 26, 2005)

*Workout updates*

Hi all...

well I've been lazy to post stuff on here the last few days 

Sorry.

let's see... friday - upper pull...

Took me five sets with some rest in between (30-40 seconds at a time) to complete 15 chin ups. Ugh. I don't know why i'm so weak lately. It was 4, 4, 3, 2, 2.

Everything else was pretty good - barbell bent-over rows, shrugs, YTA's, nothing too exciting. Nice weight and strength for everything else, but the chin ups... i was disappointed with that. 

Yesterday I rowed with patrick on the Concept2, 3 miles, took me 24 minutes. P finished in like 20 minutes or something like that.

I started out strong (i think we both did), but got tired pretty quickly. Not so much "tired" as it was that my SHINS were starting to burn! WTF!? Cardiovascularly i was ok until the sprint in the last 300 meters. But my leg/hip muscles were totally shot by then.

Food-wise I haven't been an angel lately... Have to admit my inexplicable craving for cuban pastries led me to a little bakeshop in Chelsea (Mary's Off Jane) on Friday, where I found some DECENT -- BUT NOT GREAT -- "pastelitos". I was a block or two away from Chelsea Market (home of the Food Network), so I went there too, and checked it out (and by checking it out, I mean i ate a lot of food from all the little shops - Fat Witch, Sarabeth's, Amy's Bread, Eleni's, Ronnybrook Farms, Bowery Kitchen Supplies (they had free gelato, so i sampled most of their flavors).

Friday was supposed to be a low-carb day, but i had to switch my diet around this week to accomodate for my lack of discipline on Friday. Not that I'm "dieting" per se, just trying to find a happy balance where I can eat some of this stuff sometimes and be really strict other days and still maintain my girlish figure  

Anyway, I decided I better not take more than one cooking class a month because that was disastrous to my psyche and self-esteem. It's been a week and I am still feeling guilty, which causes me to feel sorry for/angry at myself, which causes me to not give a shit and just eat. Vicious cycle. Sucks. Hahaha!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello Sister Ivy, hows it goin? W/O's are lookin great!!! Go Get "em for next year!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Sister Ivy, hows it goin? W/O's are lookin great!!! Go Get "em for next year!!!


 thanks michael!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 26, 2005)

*Competition-Type Training - SUnday June 26, 2005*

Circuit - 4 times:

 Rope pull across aerobics studio, diagonally 
 Plank rug drags back across the room, diagonally
 12 squat thrust with full pushup each time
 25 crunches
 1 minute fast jump rope

 Rest 1 minute

 Repeat


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Circuit - 4 times:
> 
> Rope pull across aerobics studio, diagonally
> Plank rug drags back across the room, diagonally
> ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 27, 2005)

*Leg workout - Monday June 27*

Warm up: 

 Squat
 65lb/20 x 1
 Tempo 1/0/1

 Workout...

 Squats

 155/5 x 3
 155/4
 155/3

 RI 90 seconds

 Deadlift from rack (pins set almost at my ankles)
 135/5 x 4

 RI 60

 Seated Calf Raise
 60/20 x 2
 RI 30

 45-degree Calf Raise
 120/10 x 2
 RI 20

 Stretching: Static and SMF Release

 Then I walked about 1.5 miles to my anatomy class.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2005)

good workout!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Man, those are heavy ass squats   Good job


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, those are heavy ass squats   Good job


 Thanks. I am working on getting to two plates by december! ya think i can do it??


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 28, 2005)

*Upper Body - June 28, 2005*

Warm up - rowing 5 minutes

 Workout:

 Bench Press
 65/8 x 2
 70/8 (barely)
 RI 60

 One-Arm Standing Overhead Dumbell Press
 15/10, 9, 8 each side
 RI - no rest between arms

 Suspended Squat Close Grip Row
 40lb/12 x 3
 RI 30

 Standing BB Curls
 30lb/12, 10, 10
 RI 30

 Straight Bar Cable Pressdown
 60/10
 65/10 x 2
 RI 30

 YTA's on Stability Ball
 15 x 3
 RI 30

 Cardio - Rowing Sprints
 100m x 4   
 RI 45sec

 NOTES: Overall a pretty good workout. Tough, definitely. The rowing sprints at the end felt wussy though. I could have done more. i SHOULD have done more. It was all over in four and a half minutes!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

great job.  up the distance of the rows to 200m please and dorp the RI to 30.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

Can you explain what YTA's is? I see this in yours and pfunks journal a lot.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks. I am working on getting to two plates by december! ya think i can do it??



Easy.. Infact, do it while we're in Vegas.  I would LOVE to see that.  I would take a pic, and show my friends, tell them to start squatting.. bunch fucking pussies.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Can you explain what YTA's is? I see this in yours and pfunks journal a lot.





T,Y, A's- These get their name from the way you look as you perfrom the exercise. Lying face down on the ground, to perform a "T", your arms are out at your side (at shoulder level), with palms facing down you are going to pinch your shoulder blades together, lifting your arms up off the floor. An "A" is perfromed in the same manner, face down on the floor, but this time arms are down at your sides, palms facing the ceiling this time, and you again are going to squeeze your shoulder blads together, raising your arms up and tunr your thumbs to the ceiling like you are hitch hiking (externally rotating the shoulder). Lastly, "Y"'s are done with your arms up in a "y" shape above your head (lying face down on the floor). This time thumbs are facing up at the ceiling. Squeeze the shoulder blades again, raising arms up off the floor. You can combine each movement. Usually I have people lie face down and start with a Y and pick thier arms up off the floor (squeezing the shoulder blades together). Hold for a sec then keeping the arms up (they never touch the ground again) move into a T. Pause and hold for a sec and then move to an A from there, making sure to squeex the shoulder blades, thumbs to the ceiling and trying to pull you hands and scapula "into your back pocket". For more advanced moves try doing them on a stability ball (I like them like this for mylself).


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Easy.. Infact, do it while we're in Vegas. I would LOVE to see that. I would take a pic, and show my friends, tell them to start squatting.. bunch fucking pussies.


That's not a bad idea though it's three months less that i have to build up to it! hahaha!

Does this mean you're going to vegas instead of going hunting?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job. up the distance of the rows to 200m please and dorp the RI to 30.


Sir, yes, SIR!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2005)

p, is that performed with dumbbells in your hands or no?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> p, is that performed with dumbbells in your hands or no?




I would be amazed if you (or anyone really) could do this with good form and DBs in your hand.  I do it with nothing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 30, 2005)

*Total Body WOrkout - June 30, 2005*

Hang Clean-Front Squat-Overhead Press Combo
 45lb/2-2-2 x 6 sets
 RI 60

 Neutral Grip Pullups
 RI 60
 bw/3, 4, 5(forced rep)

 Plank Dumbbell Rows
 10/16 x 3
 RI 45

 Wide Grip Pulldowns
 #5/10 x 2
 RI 30

 Zig Zag Walking Lunges
 bw/42 steps x 2
 RI 45

 Hammer Curls
 12.5/12 x 2
 RI 30

 Close Grip Bench Press
 45lb/12 x 2
 RI 30

 External Shoulder Rotations
 5lb/10 x 2

 Abdominals (crunches on the ball)
 30 x 2

 NOTES: I SUCK ASS AT DOING CLEANS. Let's just say that it is a miracle patrick didn't laugh at me, yell at me or walk off the floor. That is one patient human being. I love him to death.

 I am having a hard time getting the bar to come straight up, and getting under it. I don't know what the hell it is that causes me to throw the bar up and FORWARD and then when i catch it i bend back like at the waist.... i almost fall backwards every single time.   Honestly, I felt like crying right there on the training floor, I was so frustrated with myself.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2005)

> NOTES: I SUCK ASS AT DOING CLEANS. Let's just say that it is a miracle patrick didn't laugh at me, yell at me or walk off the floor. That is one patient human being. I love him to death.
> 
> I am having a hard time getting the bar to come straight up, and getting under it. I don't know what the hell it is that causes me to throw the bar up and FORWARD and then when i catch it i bend back like at the waist.... i almost fall backwards every single time. Honestly, I felt like crying right there on the training floor, I was so frustrated with myself.



the exercise is really hard!  anyone can throw up weight and say they are doing a clean but really working on the form and trying to get it right is a different story.  it takes a long time to get the form and a longer time until you are fliping cars over.  Look at me.  I have performed cleans for a little over two years on and off as my training permitted me to.  I still worko n technique and it still sucks.  I have a long way to go.  You will get it, don't worry.  It just takes practice, more so than anyother exercise IMO.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the exercise is really hard!  anyone can throw up weight and say they are doing a clean but really working on the form and trying to get it right is a different story.  it takes a long time to get the form and a longer time until you are fliping cars over.  Look at me.  I have performed cleans for a little over two years on and off as my training permitted me to.  I still worko n technique and it still sucks.  I have a long way to go.  You will get it, don't worry.  It just takes practice, more so than anyother exercise IMO.


are you flipping cars yet?


PS... GG  If I were to hold my breath waiting for you ID DIE or go RETARDED!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 30, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> PS... GG  If I were to hold my breath waiting for you ID DIE or go RETARDED!!!


  i know. i am the worst sister ever.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> are you flipping cars yet?
> 
> 
> PS... GG  If I were to hold my breath waiting for you ID DIE or go RETARDED!!!




I am working on flipping the cars.  I can get the back end up.  I need to get it from the side so it is easier to tip.


I have already gone retarded.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jun 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have already gone retarded.


  what is THAT supposed to mean


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Sister Ivy, hows it goin today? Thank you for your kind words in my journal!!! Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what is THAT supposed to mean



Well, you see I farted in the room in Vegas and P had to hold his breath hahaha

Dont know if I will hunt or go to Vegas.. I havet decided yet..


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, you see I farted in the room in Vegas and P had to hold his breath hahaha
> 
> Dont know if I will hunt or go to Vegas.. I havet decided yet..


 AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Well decide, and it better be vegas!  Hunting will always be there, and there will always be a deer or bear out there for you to shoot at, but Kerry, Jodi, P and I ...  we're not just ANY deer or bears. ya know?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Sister Ivy, hows it goin today? Thank you for your kind words in my journal!!! Very much appreciated!!!


 You're very welcome, Michael. How are things? I have not checked in over there since the last time a few days ago...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2005)

> but Kerry, Jodi, P and I ... we're not just ANY deer or bears. ya know?



speak for yourself.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i know. i am the worst sister ever.


      

i agree


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 1, 2005)

GG.  You remember that guy Audi that did my tribal tat in that show?  Do you remember if he worked for www.steviemoon.com or was he on his own?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 1, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> GG.  You remember that guy Audi that did my tribal tat in that show?  Do you remember if he worked for www.steviemoon.com or was he on his own?


 Yes, he worked for stevie moon. Funny that you even brought this up today. I was talking about you about 2 hours ago, about Audi, and your tattoo, and the convention we went to back then.

 Why do you ask?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 1, 2005)

*Cardio - July 1, 2005*

3 mile row, 24:01 minutes, Level 10

  I don't know how i managed to do this today, because my hips hurt like a mofo after yesterday's cleans.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You're very welcome, Michael. How are things? I have not checked in over there since the last time a few days ago...


Things are goin much better now, we are all fine, thank you again!!!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, he worked for stevie moon. Funny that you even brought this up today. I was talking about you about 2 hours ago, about Audi, and your tattoo, and the convention we went to back then.
> 
> Why do you ask?


cause I wanna do more on the same arm and I wanted to know if he still worked there


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> cause I wanna do more on the same arm and I wanted to know if he still worked there


 They're in fort lauderdale. I thought he left stevie moon's place though. Whatcha gettin'?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

*p beat me to the punch...*

i was about to write about our meat fest today, but P beat me to it. See here.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2005)

mmm...meat.  

Sounds like a place we have here in Houston.   All you can eat style where they keep on bringing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> mmm...meat.
> 
> Sounds like a place we have here in Houston.   All you can eat style where they keep on bringing.


 There is one in miami also, called Porcao. I went for my 24 or 25 birthday a few years ago (seems like a lifetime ago). 

 Today I ate smarter than last time I went though. I didn't fill up on the salad bar or cheese breads (Pao de Queijo -- YUM!), and I didn't drink alcohol, and I only had half of one dessert. I mostly stuck to the red meat. No turkey or chicken. Mostly flank, some sirloin, one rib, a taste of the lamb and a taste of the pork. I also tasted some of the items from the salad bar but didn't really eat more than one bite of each of a few items from there. Definitely got our money's worth in meat hahahahaha! 

 I think they didn't like us too much at that place. We even told them to take away all the side dishes they put on the table before the meat started coming around. It was just us, the meat, and some water to wash it all down.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

we also had them take away the flan.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

*PAtrick is riling me up about this...*

i *MIGHT* enter one of these powerlifting meets he keeps talking about. we'll see. 

 It seems, going by the numbers from some of the past winners in my weight class, that i can clean house without really trying. I could be wrong, but the thought of walking in there and whooping ass is very exciting.

 I can squat and bench more than the women who won my weight class this year in some of these national qualfiers -- without even training for this. Imagine if i trained for it??? WTF.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> we also had them take away the flan.


 I cant believe you did not like flan. WHO DOESN'T LIKE _FLAN_?!?! IT IS HEAVEN ON EARTH! Jesus. You're such a _mujer_.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I cant believe you did not like flan. WHO DOESN'T LIKE _FLAN_?!?! IT IS HEAVEN ON EARTH! Jesus. You're such a _mujer_.



fuck that.  Flan is the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten.  I wanted to puke right when I tasted it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i *MIGHT* enter one of these powerlifting meets he keeps talking about. we'll see.
> 
> It seems, going by the numbers from some of the past winners in my weight class, that i can clean house without really trying. I could be wrong, but the thought of walking in there and whooping ass is very exciting.
> 
> I can squat and bench more than the women who won my weight class this year in some of these national qualfiers -- without even training for this. Imagine if i trained for it??? WTF.




looking at the nationals contests it appears that they are written in Kgs so you would really have to work for those numbers.  But the state contest results appear to be in lbs.  In which case you can show up right now and own the florida state record total weight for the 105lb weight class.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looking at the nationals contests it appears that they are written in Kgs so you would really have to work for those numbers. But the state contest results appear to be in lbs. In which case you can show up right now and own the florida state record total weight for the 105lb weight class.


 That's what i meant. BUt i meant in the state/regionals that are national qualifiers, not the actual national contests. 

 I'm excited about this. I get to go back to florida as early as july 23. hahahaha!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They're in fort lauderdale. I thought he left stevie moon's place though. Whatcha gettin'?


just doing more tribal in marked areas


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

that is a pretty bad ass tat.  You should get a tribal all the way up your neck like George Clooney in Dusk till Dawn.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I cant believe you did not like flan. WHO DOESN'T LIKE _FLAN_?!?! IT IS HEAVEN ON EARTH!


I can vouch for this!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck that.  Flan is the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten.  I wanted to puke right when I tasted it.


you are not human!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> I can vouch for this!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> you are not human!




I know.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a pretty bad ass tat.  You should get a tribal all the way up your neck like George Clooney in Dusk till Dawn.


basically thats what I want...  up to my neck, down to my elbow and my upper chest and back


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

you and gg are sitting next to each other and quoting and replying to each other on here... holy dedication batman!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

lol, she is in the other room actually.  Sometimes we even talk on MSN messanger. hahaha


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, she is in the other room actually.  Sometimes we even talk on MSN messanger. hahaha


 when you say "the other room" you give people the impression that we live in a palace (and for this purpose "palace" shall stand to mean anything bigger than 250 sq. feet), when in reality, we are separated by what is left of the wall you broke.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> basically thats what I want...  up to my neck, down to my elbow and my upper chest and back


 Did you find Audi?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> basically thats what I want...  up to my neck, down to my elbow and my upper chest and back




that is cool as shit.  Do you have a design in mind or are you just going to have the artist kind of go with what you got and build on it with whatever they have in mind?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is cool as shit.  Do you have a design in mind or are you just going to have the artist kind of go with what you got and build on it with whatever they have in mind?




GG  - No I havent found him yet....  Emailed steviemoon and no reply yet...

P- No design ion mind.  this was done freehand som i am looking for the same guy that did it to do it all freehand again.  I got a quote at another place where I did my other tat and they wamt 300 dollars to complete it...  the other place is www.ochoplacas.com


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is cool as shit. Do you have a design in mind or are you just going to have the artist kind of go with what you got and build on it with whatever they have in mind?


 Actually that's how it started! He went and asked this guy to design something to cover up a dumb tattoo he had on there before (sorry bro, but you know it was dumb!). We walked around for a while and when we got back to the guy he had this thing drawn up. It was pretty cool. It took him just about an hour or so, if I remember correctly.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

something like this only lower on my arm also


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually that's how it started! He went and asked this guy to design something to cover up a dumb tattoo he had on there before (sorry bro, but you know it was dumb!). We walked around for a while and when we got back to the guy he had this thing drawn up. It was pretty cool. It took him just about an hour or so, if I remember correctly.


with like 15 cigarette breaks :lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> the other place is www.ochoplacas.com


 is this where the other place was? i forgot what it was called but it was next to a head shop... is this the same place? that it was close to my old TKD school?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> with like 15 cigarette breaks :lol


 oh yeah i forgot abotu that! what a fucking addict that guy was! hahahahahaha!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> is this where the other place was? i forgot what it was called but it was next to a head shop... is this the same place? that it was close to my old TKD school?


same owner/artist but a new location...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Actually that's how it started! He went and asked this guy to design something to cover up a dumb tattoo he had on there before (sorry bro, but you know it was dumb!). We walked around for a while and when we got back to the guy he had this thing drawn up. It was pretty cool. It took him just about an hour or so, if I remember correctly.


almost...   he drew it on my arm not on a paper


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> same owner/artist but a new location...


 I thought something along those lines... check your email (unrelated to all this)


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought something along those lines... check your email (unrelated to all this)




nothing there...

btw  wassup with FOODTV!!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> almost...   he drew it on my arm not on a paper


 he had it on a paper first. he said to come back in about an hour and then had an "idea" on a paper, and then he made it what it turned out to be, on your arm.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

I want that tattoed on my arm but maybe on the bottom to say "drug free" instead.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> nothing there...
> 
> btw  wassup with FOODTV!!?


 it will take a few minutes. it's 6 megs.

 food tv - bunch of fuckers. they don't know what they're passing up. Haven't heard from them, in other words.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

BTW Eddie Mariscal broke the bobble head I had made of myself by mistake


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

why not call the guy that you sent the resume to?  Or email him and just check up.  Even a thank you for passing my resume along is nice.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I want that tattoed on my arm but maybe on the bottom to say "drug free" instead.


you want color or b&W?  About how big? And no background I assume correct?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not call the guy that you sent the resume to?  Or email him and just check up.  Even a thank you for passing my resume along is nice.


    

procrastination is a horrible thing!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> you want color or b&W?  About how big? And no background I assume correct?




no color, no background.  Not huge but just on the sie of my arm, medium sized would be okay.  my arms aren't big enough for it to be that big.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> BTW Eddie Mariscal broke the bobble head I had made of myself by mistake


 How did he break it and where did you make it??? That was cool!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no color, no background.  Not huge but just on the sie of my arm, medium sized would be okay.  my arms aren't big enough for it to be that big.


the smaller it is, the harder to get detailed


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> How did he break it and where did you make it??? That was cool!


he dropped it at work and the arms came off :lol

http://www.whoopassenterprises.com/


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not call the guy that you sent the resume to? Or email him and just check up. Even a thank you for passing my resume along is nice.


 I just did. Thanks. Not that this will help matters. Clearly they don't want me.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> the smaller it is, the harder to get detailed



damn it.  well, my arms are to fucking small.  I guess I will have to get it on either my quad (lol) or my calf since those are the only muscles on me that seem to grow and look decent.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I just did. Thanks. Not that this will help matters. Clearly they don't want me.




defeatist.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I just did. Thanks. Not that this will help matters. Clearly they don't want me.




you know what I would do though.  If I didn't hear from them after the thank you email I would email that dude something really nasty and make him respond.  I would pull out all the stops.  Fuck him...piece of shit.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

got your email...  GET IN SHAPE


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it.  well, my arms are to fucking small.  I guess I will have to get it on either my quad (lol) or my calf since those are the only muscles on me that seem to grow and look decent.




chest?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you know what I would do though.  If I didn't hear from them after the thank you email I would email that dude something really nasty and make him respond.  I would pull out all the stops.  Fuck him...piece of shit.


   

CALL HIM


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> got your email...  GET IN SHAPE




    



> chest?



no way, my chest sucks.




> CALL HIM



yea, or you could try that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 2, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> got your email...  GET IN SHAPE


 "Wait a minute, you're going to just walk away? That's yours and nobody else's! Now get in there and give it some heat. GIVE IT SOME HEAT!"

 The funniest thing is that lady in the background cheering her on... OH MY GOD i nearly piss my pants every time i watch it!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> "Wait a minute, you're going to just walk away? That's yours and nobody else's! Now get in there and give it some heat. GIVE IT SOME HEAT!"
> 
> The funniest thing is that lady in the background cheering her on... OH MY GOD i nearly piss my pants every time i watch it!




the funniest thing is the way the guy is looking over her shoulder when she starts to walk away.  he is like creeping up on her!!  hahahahhahah....oh fuck that is a great comercial.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 2, 2005)

gg check email


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

hey P, small arms? Simple solution

time to start juicin up! Fuck natural


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey P, small arms? Simple solution
> 
> time to start juicin up! Fuck natural




 


then the tat can't read drug free  


read my signature....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 3, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> gg check email


 just saw them now, this morning! cool! haha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey P, small arms? Simple solution
> 
> time to start juicin up! Fuck natural


 
  no, no shizzle. 

 we'll have none of this type of "encouragement" in my journal. You can cuss and be as crude as you want, but there is no juice talk in here!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 3, 2005)

i want some juicy juice...  fruit punch flavored!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2005)

just playin...



> "the widespread use of steroids and other chemical supplements is frequently an admission that one has run out of training ideas to produce further progress naturally."
> -Dr. Mel Siff



So pfunk has 100 different ideas to keep progressing without the use of steroids eh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just playin...


 I know but just in case ya weren't... i had to say something.



> So pfunk has 100 different ideas to keep progressing without the use of steroids eh?


 Well, as far as I know, his goals for bodybuilding/hypertrophy have changed and now it's more about strength and overall fitness (not that it wasn't ever about that before -- it's always been). He's VERY strong and VERY fit but there is ALWAYS room for improvement within natural reach and through natural means (i.e. hard work, education and dedication). I don't mean to speak for him. I'm sure he'd be happy to come in here and speak about it himself.

 But the gist of what i'm trying to get at is that there is plenty to work on for a long time without having to go that "other" route. That's all...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I know but just in case ya weren't... i had to say something.
> 
> 
> Well, as far as I know, his goals for bodybuilding/hypertrophy have changed and now it's more about strength and overall fitness (not that it wasn't ever about that before -- it's always been). He's VERY strong and VERY fit but there is ALWAYS room for improvement within natural reach and through natural means (i.e. hard work, education and dedication). I don't mean to speak for him. I'm sure he'd be happy to come in here and speak about it himself.
> ...




you rather become a millionaire when you are 70 from hardwork or a millionaire when you are 20 from the lottery?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just playin...
> 
> 
> 
> So pfunk has 100 different ideas to keep progressing without the use of steroids eh?




there are many different ways to progress training programs if you aren't stupid.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 3, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> you rather become a millionaire when you are 70 from hardwork or a millionaire when you are 20 from the lottery?


 There is NO comparison whatsoever. I swear you make the must unrelated analogies I've ever heard.

 If you play a dollar on the lottery and lose, oh well, you lost nothing more than a dollar. But if you take steroids and something goes wrong, you could lose your HEALTH. I would gladly lose a dollar instead of my health ANY DAY. Other than for a compulsive gambler, the lottery is just something you  blow a buck on once in a while, knowing pretty much that winning it is wishful thinking and you could part wiht that dollar and your life won't be WORSE off than it was before you bought the ticket. Can you say the same about steroids? 

 WHen you decide to mess with steroids, you are pretty much deciding to gamble with your health. Is your health worth not much more than a buck to YOU?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> you rather become a millionaire when you are 70 from hardwork or a millionaire when you are 20 from the lottery?




Plus millionare or not, if I look at the pictures of the majority of the kidso n this board that juice and then look at how they train and the weights they are lifting the bigest conclusion I have come to is that these guys are taking steroids to get to the size and strength I was in high school.  So, if you look at it like that I am already a millionaire.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There is NO comparison whatsoever. I swear you make the must unrelated analogies I've ever heard.
> 
> If you play a dollar on the lottery and lose, oh well, you lost nothing more than a dollar. But if you take steroids and something goes wrong, you could lose your HEALTH. I would gladly lose a dollar instead of my health ANY DAY. Other than for a compulsive gambler, the lottery is just something you  blow a buck on once in a while, knowing pretty much that winning it is wishful thinking and you could part wiht that dollar and your life won't be WORSE off than it was before you bought the ticket. Can you say the same about steroids?
> 
> WHen you decide to mess with steroids, you are pretty much deciding to gamble with your health. Is your health worth not much more than a buck to YOU?


and you rnot messing with you health when your doing carb depletion and when you workoout till you puke and when you do some excercise that makes "your hips hurt" to the point you cant funtion the next day?  Yeah thats healthy 

Abusing steroids is unhealthy, but educating yourself and using them properly can give you an edge and be beneficial. 

I am no advocate for the use of steroids, but I know you have not researched and educated yourself on the use of them...

I will not touch this subject anymore to not hurt anyones feelings


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Plus millionare or not, if I look at the pictures of the majority of the kidso n this board that juice and then look at how they train and the weights they are lifting the bigest conclusion I have come to is that these guys are taking steroids to get to the size and strength I was in high school.  So, if you look at it like that I am already a millionaire.


 I would gamble and say 1 out of 10 steroid users here dont care so much about putting up weight, they care about size...  Its like someone told me once, I rather look like I can bench 600 pounds and bench 225 than bench 600 and look like I do 225....

I am by no means saying "DO STEROIDS ITS GOOD FOR YOU".  But bashing someone cause they use or used them IMO is wrong...

Then again, opinions are like assholes.  everyone has one and they all stink....

I dont know how they do in NY or in this board,  but I can guarantee 3 people that have used steriods that can probably outlift 99% of this board (FOR GG, Yoyo is one of them... and you know he is HUGE; not to mention the weight he puts up! He is healthy and has 2 kids and another on the way...)



Could they have reached this level without juice?  I HIGHLY DOUBT IT...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> I would gamble and say 1 out of 10 steroid users here dont care so much about putting up weight, they care about size...  Its like someone told me once, I rather look like I can bench 600 pounds and bench 225 than bench 600 and look like I do 225....
> 
> I am by no means saying "DO STEROIDS ITS GOOD FOR YOU".  But bashing someone cause they use or used them IMO is wrong...
> 
> ...





I am not bashing anyone on steroids.  I am just stating a fact that for the most part if you are juicing and not as big as me or as strong as me I think you are pathetic.  LOL.

I am not saying that steroids can't be used in a healthy manner either.  Ofcourse they can.  People can learn and do cycles properly.  I have a number of friends that use or have used.  Nothing has gone wrong with them.  What I am saying is that they are not for me.  I could careless about what I can do with the aid of something else.  I am more interested in what I can do genetically.  


Could they have reached that level without Juice?  Probably not.

Could I reach their level with Juice?  mabye but I would rather find out if I could reach thier level WITHOUT it.


----------



## Katia7 (Jul 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I cant believe you did not like flan. WHO DOESN'T LIKE _FLAN_?!?! IT IS HEAVEN ON EARTH! Jesus. You're such a _mujer_.


I have a friend from Puerto Rico, and her mom always said that in Perto Rico men judge their women but how well they make flan. My friend made it once just so that I could try it, but by the time I got there her borthers and their friends ate it all. Grrrrrr! Men! LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 4, 2005)

*legs - quick recap, going out... july 4, 2005*

Warmup rowing machine 5 minutes, level 10, 926 m

  squat
155/5
  135/5 x 4

  155 wasn't happening today

  deadlift
  155/3 x 3
  165/1
  170/1 <--- new PR!

  Seated Calf Raises
  40lb/10 x 3
  Tempo: 3/3/x

  45-degree calf raises
  120/20 x 3


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

pretty good session.  the squat was off but you are trying to go deeper than before.  Whatever, sometimes it is there and sometimes it isn't.  the deadlifts were great and to hit a PR at the end of the workout like that is saying a lot.

the tempo on the seated calf raises was tough as the three count isometric was held half way inbetween the top and bottom position and then decended all the way to the bottom and then up to the top.  OUCH!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 5, 2005)

*upper body, july 5, 2005*

warmup - rowing machine, 3 minutes

 pushups
 bw/10 x 1

*Bench Press
*45/12 x 1
 65/10 x 1
 85/4 x 1 - here patrick tells me my form sucks ass and i'm moving too slow, and I have to remove some weight and go for doubles, i pout but do it.

 75/2 x 4 - he tells me i need to just work on my form and speed and get rid of the plates, and go for doubles some more. i pout some more and feel like a wuss, but do it.

 45/2 x 5 - made sure to come down fast, touch my chest with the bar, pause and shoot straight up again. felt like a wuss because i'm used to heavy things, but I could see where I needed work, so I appreciated being bossed around about this.
*
 One-Arm Dumbbell Military Press
*12.5/10 x 3 each arm
 RI - no rest between arms

*CG Seated Row
*RI 30
 #4/15 
 #5/15 x 2

*BB Bicep Curls*
 RI 30
 30/10 x 2

*Rope Pressdowns*
 RI 30
 #2+5lb/12
 #3/10
*
 YTA's*
 bw/15 x 3

 CARDIO - Rowing Sprints
 10 intervals, 30:30
 Level 10
 This felt great. Brutal but great.  I love rowing sprints


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Sister Ivy, Hows it goin?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2005)

that is a great example of pfunk


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> that is a great example of pfunk




I expect a lot out of her in the weight room.  When i am there and she is training and I am watching or training her I expect to see amazing shit.  lol.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I expect a lot out of her in the weight room. When i am there and she is training and I am watching or training her I* expect to see* *amazing shit*.  lol.


 I'll try not to let you down


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 6, 2005)

Arrrgh. Today is a rest day, and I'm so excited about the crossfit thing I've been reading abotu and getting into that I am tempted to go against my common sense (which says i NEED a rest day) and go do the crossfit workout of the day:

 21-15-9 reps, for time, of 
 - Handstand push-ups (i would sub these with elevated p/u)
  - Ring dips (sub with regular dips or gravitron dips if necessary since i have no rings)
  - Push-ups

 Looks like fun... oh well...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2005)

crosstraining looks like something i wouldn't want to do. I have looked over it and the majority of the days are either running 5k or 10k (which i hate and is not needed for me) or a variety of pushups/pullups and other odd exercises. A lot of the free weight exercises are way too light. I mean 95 pound squats? So i wonder if this is generally for women and older men?

On the other hand, if this will help you take your day off. You grow outside of the gym, not in. So i would take a rest over doing that for today. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

> A lot of the free weight exercises are way too light. I mean 95 pound squats? So i wonder if this is generally for women and older men?



It is hard for women or men.  The weight is not what it important.  It is all about the rest, the reps and the speed you are doing the things in.  It really gets your heart rate up and trashes the hell out of you.  It is like doing cardio without riding on a bike.  I garuntee you that the 95lb squat would feel heavy to you by the end of the session.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is hard for women or men. The weight is not what it important. It is all about the rest, the reps and the speed you are doing the things in. It really gets your heart rate up and trashes the hell out of you. It is like doing cardio without riding on a bike. I guarantee you that the 95lb squat would feel heavy to you by the end of the session.


Exactly. It isn't always about pushing really heavy weight with these folks. And the running workouts are not mandatory. They just post it and well, if you wanna do that, do it, if not, they have a ton of other workouts to do. I don't think i'd like to do this exclusively. I like weight training the way i do it now, and i want to learn to do the olympic lifts and stuff... but crossfit is definitely hard, humbling and a good workout. I did one on sunday morning and it kicked my ass. 

I am looking to benefit from crossfit workouts for building up some muscular endurance, and stimulating my muscles in other ways other than with weight training. I am also looking for ways to include this in my training for the obstacle course stuff I eventually want to do. This will be one more way i can work on my speed and agility, as well as balance and strength. 

For now, I'm experimenting with it. Don't wanna completely dismiss it, as I see some benefit coming from it, and the people behind it that i've talked to so far seem like intelligent folks. So we'll see what comes of this...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 7, 2005)

*Workout - Crossfit - July 7, 2005*

I went to the crossfit group today.

 PART ONE

 3 rounds in 15 minutes of:
 - 15 pullups (neutral grip on gravitron using plate #9)
 - 15 pushups (starting out on my toes until i can't do any more like that then going on to my knees)
 - 15 full situps
 - 15 hypers on the floor
 - hip flexor stretches

 PART TWO

 1 minute each of the following:
 Squat/Push Press w/ 15lb dumbells
 Burpees
 Box Jumps
 Dumbell Swings w/ 25lb dumbell
 plus one minute rest after circuit

 Complete the circuit three times for a total of 15 minutes (12 minutes of workout and 3 minutes of rest). Lowest # of reps for each station is added as my score. Still waiting to get my email from the guy in charge with my score. 

 It killed. KILLED. I loved it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Holy cow, thats one heckuva w/o!!! I would have    for sure!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a fun workout.

She also stayed afterwards and some people there were helping her learn how to do cleans....I am not good enough.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow, thats one heckuva w/o!!! I would have    for sure!!! Hows it goin?


 hahaha! i thought i was going to! it would have earned me extra points for sure with these folks! hahahaha!

 I'm doing good, how are you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looks like a fun workout.
> 
> She also stayed afterwards and some people there were helping her learn how to do cleans....I am not good enough.


 
 insert long silence here...


 (This is me ignoring this comment --  )


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I went to the crossfit group today.


Woo hoo!! That looks like HEAPS of fun! 

Damn - I wish they had a crossfit group in Sydney! I'd have to seriously think about joining!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!! That looks like HEAPS of fun!
> 
> Damn - I wish they had a crossfit group in Sydney! I'd have to seriously think about joining!


You can actually follow the workouts at home! Maybe not the ones we do in the NYC group but crossfit.com posts a workout every day and you complete it and go post your time/reps/comments etc on the site for that day. I haven't done it like that yet, but i might, one of these days. Today is a rest day on that site, but they have an archive of all their exercises. 

Check out "The girls" - it's a bunch of different workouts, just that they're named after women (not sure who they are). Fran, Ellen, etc...The site talks a lot about their exercises (provides videos for anyone who has no idea what a muscle-up is, like me!), and even talk about nutrition. I don't really think i can adopt their nutrition ideas because I like my oats and brown rice. 

They suggest a paleo diet, or paleo-Zone diet. The zone part might be easier for me than the paleo part, but I'll stick with the way I eat for now...

However, I think you might find a lot of that stuff interesting to at least read through!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 9, 2005)

*Workout - Crossfit - July 9. 2005*

Today i did another crossfit workout, in place of my total body day.

 It was one of their "girls", Helen. I warmed up with 3 rounds of 20-seconds of bw squats, 10-seconds rest. Then I met Helen...

 For time, three circuits of the following:
 Run 400 meters (which I did at 7mph)
 21 kettlebell swings (which I did with a 25lb dumbbell because i have no kb's)
 12 pullups (which i did on the gravitron with #10 assistance)

 Finished in 13:03

 Goals for the next time I do a Helen:
 - Increase my speed on the 400 meter run

 - Did really well with the DB Swings, so maybe just work on explosiveness with that weight before moving up - they were killer

 - Work my way toward unassisted pullups for all three rounds.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2005)

great job.  looks hard.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job.  looks hard.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 10, 2005)

http://home.planet.nl/~beekv044/TheyreTakingTheHobbitsToIsengard.wmv



i have nothing to contribute today


----------



## PreMier (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn, I missed the steroid discussion.. where is that picture of Pirate


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> http://home.planet.nl/~beekv044/TheyreTakingTheHobbitsToIsengard.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> i have nothing to contribute today




LMAO!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 10, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> http://home.planet.nl/~beekv044/TheyreTakingTheHobbitsToIsengard.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> i have nothing to contribute today


 where the hell do you find this shit!?!? hahahahahahah!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 10, 2005)

the interweb


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> where the hell do you find this shit!?!? hahahahahahah!


proper way to scare your kids


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> proper way to scare your kids


 

LOL!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

*Obstacle course update...*

well, i'm having a hard time finding an obstacle course event going on in the tri-state area in the next few months. The only o-course event i've found is the galaxy and it is this month (or maybe it just happened earlier this month, not sure). Either way, i wasn't ready for somethign of that magnitude and was hoping to find something smaller scale so that i can get my feet wet in this sport. No luck so far. I've contacted a few people I've found on the internet and am waiting to hear back and see if they know of anything. I'll go anywhere in the tri-state area if i have to. Would be nice to do something before the end of the year.

 I've had other thoughts about competing in other events, such as a powerlifting meet or something since it seems that on a local level I may actually stand a chance!

 I don't know. I want to do SOMETHING. So I'm on a mission to find SOMETHING to do... stay tuned.

 In the meantime I'll keep training hard, and keep trying to stick to some semblance of a diet.

 Have I mentioned I've gained like 10 pounds and 4% body fat since i arrived in new york. Yeah.  I feel gross. but I digress... nothing you guys really want ot hear about ad nauseum anyway.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

*Workout - July 11, 2005*

Warmup - Squats

 Workout - Total Body

 Hang Clean & Power Jerk
 55lb / 2 x 8

 NOTES: I SUCK. I just can't get this. I feel like banging my head into the power rack EVERY SINGLE TIME I SCREW THIS UP. I can envision the way i'm supposed to move but my body is still not cooperating. This is so frustrating.

 Olympic Front Squat
 55 / 2
 65 / 2
 70 / 2 x 3

 NOTES: getting better at this, thankfully. though my wrists are taking a beating...

 Bench Press with Tempo and Isometric Contraction
 55/8
 55/7
 55/6

 Tempo: 3 second negative, pause 1/2 inch from my chest, hold 4 seconds, then complete the rep by touching my chest and pressing up.

 Wide Grip Pulldown with Isometric Contraction
 #4/12 x 3
 Tempo: 1/4/1

 Dumbbell Hammer Curls
 15lb/8, 6, 6

 45-degree Calf Machine
 80/12, 10, 12

 Tempo: same as bench press

 Stability Ball YTA's
 bw/15 x 3

 Stability Ball Crunches
 bw/25, bw/30

 Stretching

 Lunch - I farking starving!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

> Have I mentioned I've gained like 10 pounds and 4% body fat since i arrived in new york. Yeah. I feel gross. but I digress... nothing you guys really want ot hear about ad nauseum anyway.



yea, but when you got here you were still dieting for the figure contest that you didn't end up wanting to do so now you have just gotten back to your normal self.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ...so now you have just gotten back to your normal self.


 well if this is my "normal self" then my normal self is a little sloppy-lookin' little piglet.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well if this is my "normal self" then my normal self is a little sloppy-lookin' little piglet.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well if this is my "normal self" then my normal self is a little sloppy-lookin' little piglet.


i have some choice adjectives to add


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> i have some choice adjectives to add


 Now, now, little brother. Normally I encourage creativity and light-heartedness, but let's not get carried away! 

 Speaking of choice adjectives, i was eavesdropping on a conversation at the gym. Someone else's client is apparently an english teacher at Hunter College, and she said that some of these people she's getting (high school graduates, of course) can barely read, and have no concept of reading comprehension. They read a paragraph and can't even tell you what the hell it's about.  That is so sad. It makes me wonder what the hell is going on with our country's education standards. Like, how in the world do these kids make it through high school and get into a college (ANY college) without someone NOTICING that they are practically illiterate?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

hey hey GG, we don't want to hear that nonsense from you!



> well if this is my "normal self" then my normal self is a little sloppy-lookin' little piglet.



you must always think positive. I will reach my goals because i can, nothing is going to stop me.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article153.html

READ!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey hey GG, we don't want to hear that nonsense from you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks shiz... sometimes I am my own worst critic and really let stuff get me down. Thanks


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

*Two new shirts up...*

... like 3 more to come soon... and i may edit these designs too, the ones i just put up. But i was excited to put them up anyway. 

  Enjoy!

www.sweatywebsite.com

 Success (thanks to Tammy, who made the suggestion! Send me your address and shirt size and I'll send you a shirt!)

 Two Types of People - something i was playing with for a while last week.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Now, now, little brother. Normally I encourage creativity and light-heartedness, but let's not get carried away!
> 
> Speaking of choice adjectives, i was eavesdropping on a conversation at the gym. Someone else's client is apparently an english teacher at Hunter College, and she said that some of these people she's getting (high school graduates, of course) can barely read, and have no concept of reading comprehension. They read a paragraph and can't even tell you what the hell it's about.  That is so sad. It makes me wonder what the hell is going on with our country's education standards. Like, how in the world do these kids make it through high school and get into a college (ANY college) without someone NOTICING that they are practically illiterate?


welcome to America have a nice stay!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Sister Ivy!!! Whats with the negative attitude? Thats not like you!!! Smile and keep your chin up and your heart light!!!

LOVE the shirts!!! Do you get money from them if I where to purchase them?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... like 3 more to come soon... and i may edit these designs too, the ones i just put up. But i was excited to put them up anyway.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


i want the shirt that says success is built one shirt at a time....


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> i want the shirt that says success is built one shirt at a time....


 Hahahahahaha! I wish!

 Did you see the cartman link that george sent us? OHMYGOD I can't stop laughing.

http://www.cartmanthearistocrat.com/


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Sister Ivy!!!


 Thanks, Michael! That was all patrick's doing. It was KILLER. I loved it.



> Whats with the negative attitude? Thats not like you!!! Smile and keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


 Bah.. i'm just mad at myself for lacking discipline lately... too much good stuff around. hard to resist sometimes, you know? But thank you for the encouraging words... 


> LOVE the shirts!!! Do you get money from them if I where to purchase them?


 Thanks! Yes, i get a few bucks, not much. I've only made like $29 since i started the site a few months ago. Hahaha!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

GG, what shirts does pfunk have? haha, i bet he has a few funny ones.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 12, 2005)

*Crossfit workout, July 12, 2005*

Warm up:

Skinning the Dog - using parallettes (mini parallel bars), start in downward dog position, bring legs through to an L-sit, back through and down to a full pushup, and return to downward dog position

Workout:

Five rounds for time:

- Squat - overhead barbell (15lb and then 9lb body bar in my case) press - stand up, repeat x 25
(this has a name but i forgot it)
- Medicine ball sit ups (thrownig the ball overhead at someone and havign it thrown back - almost broke my nose) x 15
- One-Legged Deadlifts, 20lb Dumbbells x 10 each leg

Total time: 28:09 (including the minute and a half i spent rolling on the floor trying not to cry in front of the boys when i thought i'd broken my nose)

Other stuff (which they called a cool down but it was anythign but):

Skinning the cat - on the rings... hard to explain. I'll find a link online and show you guys what it is. I was good at this. 

Ring Pullups - and an attempt at a "muscle up" which is just not happening for me hahahahaha!

Overall, BRUTAL.

Tomorrow i REST. Well-deserved.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> GG, what shirts does pfunk have? haha, i bet he has a few funny ones.


He's got a few cool shirts, none of the ones i've made except "Get out the duct tape!"

he has a funny one from Urban Outfitters that says, "Got your tickets to the gunshow?" or something like that and it has arrows pointing to the sleeves (biceps). hahaha!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

lol, if i was huge...BB shirts that have jokes like that is all i would wear everyday.

..maybe 5-10 years down the road, we'll seeeee


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, if i was huge...BB shirts that have jokes like that is all i would wear everyday.
> 
> ..maybe 5-10 years down the road, we'll seeeee


he's got another one that says, "No I'm not on steroids, but thanks for asking." Hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> he's got another one that says, "No I'm not on steroids, but thanks for asking." Hahahaha!




I also have the one that just says "powerlift" in big letters. lol.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 12, 2005)

*Women's Tri-Fitness Here I Come!*

So I did something totally impulsive just now. I signed up for a weekend training camp at the Women's Tri-Fitness camp in Tampa, Florida.

 July 22-24 i will be out there doing all sorts of fun stuff! WOO HOO!

 Here's a link if anyone's curious!
http://womenstri-fitness.com/comp_tcamp.htm


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

lol, when i first saw WTF Training Camp...i immediately thought of "what the fuck training camp" haha.

It does look like a good camp, you're willing to pay and fly out to do that for 2 days? Lots of dedication you have.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So I did something totally impulsive just now. I signed up for a weekend training camp at the Women's Tri-Fitness camp in Tampa, Florida.
> 
> July 22-24 i will be out there doing all sorts of fun stuff! WOO HOO!
> 
> ...


 I was looking at this very site a few weeks ago thinking HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE!!

It will be a great opportunity for you to talk to people involved in tri-fitness/obsticle type stuff too... Get an idea of what it is all about...


----------



## SpinQueen (Jul 13, 2005)

I miss you, girl!

When are you coming for a visit?


----------



## SpinQueen (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, the training camp looks like fun! I wish I could do it with you, but I'm not sure I could hack it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I miss you, girl!
> 
> When are you coming for a visit?


HOLY CRAP!!!!!! 

How are you!?

I am not going to miami for a while. Probably not till the holidays. I am traveling to tampa in november for this obstacle course comp, which i still don't even know what date it is, exactly! Maybe I will just go to miami while i'm down that way. 

How are things? Are you still at the same place? How's football???


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Oh, the training camp looks like fun! I wish I could do it with you, but I'm not sure I could hack it.


I think you could. YOu were  hacking chris' crazy workouts, i'm sure you coudl do this.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I was looking at this very site a few weeks ago thinking HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE!!
> 
> It will be a great opportunity for you to talk to people involved in tri-fitness/obsticle type stuff too... Get an idea of what it is all about...


I had seen this site a while back and forgot. And then i saw someone's video frmo their competition in las vegas this past weekend and they mentioned the Women's Tri Fit comp in tampa in november so i went looking and re-found this training camp. i was gonna put it off until like sept or oct. but P encouraged me to just do it now. And you know, why the heck not! 

Do they have anything like this where you are?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, when i first saw WTF Training Camp...i immediately thought of "what the fuck training camp" haha.


I read "WTF" as "what the fuck" even on that site. hahahaha!


> It does look like a good camp, you're willing to pay and fly out to do that for 2 days? Lots of dedication you have.


Well, I am willing to charge my way there, i have no money to really pay for it right now, but I have a credit card and a job, so it will all even out in the end.


----------



## SpinQueen (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey girl!

I bet I actually could handle it, I would just feel self-concious about being the chunky one. I have dropped 20 lbs since you saw me last, however.

I may be coming up your way in the near future, I will let you know and we can meet up for some crazy fun!


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ... like 3 more to come soon... and i may edit these designs too, the ones i just put up. But i was excited to put them up anyway.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


I need one that says "Leave me alone, I'm hungry!"

or something like that.  hehe.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 13, 2005)

I need the I don't want to get too bulky one. LOL


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been considering buying the broccoli one, god knows I eat enough of it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Hey girl!
> 
> I bet I actually could handle it, I would just feel self-concious about being the chunky one. I have dropped 20 lbs since you saw me last, however.
> 
> I may be coming up your way in the near future, I will let you know and we can meet up for some crazy fun!


 Oh wow! 20lb! Awesome! Congrats! What will be bringing you up here? Yes, please let me know when!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> I need one that says "Leave me alone, I'm hungry!"
> 
> or something like that.  hehe.


 I think the Carb Depleted Bitch one would be excellent for this time in your comp prep. Aren't you getting ready for another show in a few weeks?? Hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> I've been considering buying the broccoli one, god knows I eat enough of it!


 That's how it started for me. I made that shirt to wear to work when i worked at the engineering firm. Everyone would complain about my broccoli when i would steam it in the microwave. I got pissed off that someone went behind my back and complained to my boss about the smell and told him to tell me not to bring broccoli to work anymore.


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I think the Carb Depleted Bitch one would be excellent for this time in your comp prep. Aren't you getting ready for another show in a few weeks?? Hahaha!


Yes, and that would definitely cover it.  But I'd be scared to wear it to the Y.  haha.  They might not like that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I need the I don't want to get too bulky one. LOL


 I have the yellow t-shirt version, but i might buy myself the tank top (yes i have to buy my own shirts! hahaha!)


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That's how it started for me. I made that shirt to wear to work when i worked at the engineering firm. Everyone would complain about my broccoli when i would steam it in the microwave. I got pissed off that someone went behind my back and complained to my boss about the smell and told him to tell me not to bring broccoli to work anymore.


Yep, I remember reading about that in your journal. They really love my smelly food in my office too!


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yes i have to buy my own shirts! hahaha!


  That's funny, at least you get a cut!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2005)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> Yes, and that would definitely cover it. But I'd be scared to wear it to the Y. haha. They might not like that.


 yeah i don't wear mine to the gym because i work there... so i'm hesitant to wear it and offend a member or coworker or something. hahaha! dammit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And you know, why the heck not!


My thoughts exactly!!



> Do they have anything like this where you are?


Not really - but I would have to look into it a little more.

The whole industry is not nearly as big down here. The biggest thing to happen for these types of things was Jenny Hendershot came down and did a series of 'Phat camps' a few weeks ago...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 14, 2005)

*Workout - July 14, 2005 - ROWING SPRINTS*

Concept 2 Sprints
Level 10
10 sprints, :30/:30

not my best set of sprints... kept all distances between 111m and 118m. I have made better distance before. Not sure why i was moving so slow today. 

May practice some plyos and agility stuff later today.

Getting a massage at 430, too!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not really - but I would have to look into it a little more.
> 
> The whole industry is not nearly as big down here. The biggest thing to happen for these types of things was Jenny Hendershot came down and did a series of 'Phat camps' a few weeks ago...


Look into it! I bet there is stuff, just not very widely publicized! OR start your own!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello Sister Ivy, hows it goin for you?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2005)

hope all's well.  i was reading this and thought of you.  you should check it out!

http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_05/wtf/

that sounds just like  but it isn't    it's coverage of a cool (in my opinion) contest called The Women's Tri-Fitness.  It combines several events including 
a physiqe round (similar to figure competition - but it sounds less "strict") , obstacle course, fitness routines and fitness skills (1) shuttle run, 2) bench press and 3) box jump)

you get the idea - more details in the link above.

this link has photos of the competitors
http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_05/wtf/index1.htm


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 15, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hope all's well. i was reading this and thought of you. you should check it out!
> 
> http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_05/wtf/
> 
> ...


NG: this is exactly what i'm doing. I'm going to the womens tri-fitness official obstacle course training camp!  The comp i'm going for is in november and i'lm going to do the o-course and the fitness skills.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2005)

cool!  i bet you went over that in your journal...but i've been m.i.a. so i missed it.  (except for the obstacle course part)

this is great stuff!  seems like "fun" in the twisted sense I have of what's fun


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 15, 2005)

*Workout - July 15, 2005*

Warm up Bench Pressing with Bar

 Workout:

*Bench Press*

 OK before i even post about my bench press i have to explain. We were supposed to do speed bench pressing with elastic bands. However, we didn't have the right bands for it, and the jerry rig that we set up made the bar WAY too tight and it freaked me out. I could barely push it up. Actually no. I couldn't push it up at all. Soo... away went the bands.

 Bench Press with NO bands
 Superset with Medicine Ball Chest Pass
 RI 120 seconds

 75/3 x 3
 9lb ball / 12 x 3

*Squat
*Tempo: 1/4/1
 RI 60 seconds
 95/5
 105/5
 115/5

*Dumbbell Overhead Press
*RI 60 seconds
 25/5 x 3

*SLDL
*Tempo 3/2/1
 RI 45 seconds
 95/12 x 3

*Cable Row
*RI 45 seconds
 #4/12
 #4 +5lb/12
 #5/10F

*Tricep Pressdown - Rope
*RI 30 seconds
 #3/10
 #2/12, 10F

*Shoulder External Rotation
*5lb/15, 12, 10
 RI: no rest between arms

*Abs*
 Crunches with elastic bands pulling legs in opposite direction.

 20 x 2

 THIS was awesome. Patrick put the elastic band around my thighs and i had to crunch while trying to keep my legs upright/perpendicular to the floor, and not let them be pulled to the side by the band as he was pulling on it. HARD AS HELL! I loved it.

 Tomorrow, nothing but jump rope.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 15, 2005)

> Bench Press
> 
> OK before i even post about my bench press i have to explain. We were supposed to do speed bench pressing with elastic bands. However, we didn't have the right bands for it, and the jerry rig that we set up made the bar WAY too tight and it freaked me out. I could barely push it up. Actually no. I couldn't push it up at all. Soo... away went the bands.
> 
> ...




The band thing was kind of funny.  She is just to little!! LOL.  Her little arms didn't even allow her to get any resistance at lockout.  Then we doubled up the loop of the band and it was to tight.



> Squat
> Tempo: 1/4/1
> RI 60 seconds
> 95/5
> ...




this was just balls out awesome!!  She really worked for it.



> Dumbbell Overhead Press
> RI 60 seconds
> 25/5 x 3




I think she could have gone heavier here.



> SLDL
> Tempo 3/2/1
> RI 45 seconds
> 95/12 x 3



this was awesome too.  She was screaming.

the rows were great also, she was working her ass off on that last set.

Okay, so she has two days of workouts there.  they are both total body.  Anyone who can see the pattern of what I was going for on this two day program will receive 10 points.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Anyone who can see the pattern of what I was going for on this two day program will receive 10 points.


 ...

 ...

 ...

...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




well, are you going to take a stab at the million dollar questio there monkey?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 17, 2005)

*Crossfit Workout - July 17, 2005*

Today's workout wasn't really crazy. We all just worked on cleans, front squats and push presses/jerks.

My form is getting better, as is my speed, but i am still terrified of whacking myself in the neck or face with the bar. That's basically what is keeping me frmo doing a better job at this. I realized that today. 

I cleaned 55lb  whoop-tee-doo.

I was a little upset because they kept throwing on more weight each round, even if form was not good, and I disagreed with that. There was another new guy whose form was even worse than mine, and this was his first time. And the two guys leading the group, although they gave him pointers along the way, kept adding weight to his bar as well. I just don't see how that is helpful if the guy can't even get it right yet. He was all arms/bicep curls with his cleans. The heavier the bar got, the more bicep curling he did. Jeez.

I kept my bar at 55lb the whole time. I got pissed and told them they could spray paint it pink for me if they want, but I'm not moving up until i get it right, or at least improve. They were good sports about my pouting and bitching.

My front squats are getting better.

We also did some yoga stretches - that was nice.

And I played on the rings again. But now i'm at work for one client this morning...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

nice workout, who's "they" by the way? Instructors of a class?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> nice workout, who's "they" by the way? Instructors of a class?




her crossfit group.   



I think you can clean way more than 55lbs.  I know you can.  But you need to just start to work on getting the form down before upping the weight.

Who cares what those cross-shit people do.  They fucking suck.  Yea, I want to learn how to do the O-lifts from some pussy ass yoga instructor that is 120lbs soaking wet.  Has that bitch lifted a weight in his life?  You can squat more than he can.  In addition, I have seen him clean.....he has no business teaching it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> her crossfit group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are nice people, and the other types of workouts are usually tough and fun. But when it came to this one, I just totally disagreed with the approach. They don't suck at other things, and I don't know enough about o-lifts to say they suck at THIS, so if you think so, then maybe they do. However, it is still an opportunity for me to practice more than once or twice a week. I did maybe a total of 22 cleans, front squats and presses/push presses (no jerks).


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They are nice people, and the other types of workouts are usually tough and fun. But when it came to this one, I just totally disagreed with the approach. They don't suck at other things, and I don't know enough about o-lifts to say they suck at THIS, so if you think so, then maybe they do. However, it is still an opportunity for me to practice more than once or twice a week. I did maybe a total of 22 cleans, front squats and presses/push presses (no jerks).




yes, the other workous may be fun.  I still don't know really what they are going for.

as far as the O-lifts go.  I understand that you practiced more.  But a good program needs proper caoching....without it, the program is only as good as the piece of paper it is written on.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 18, 2005)

*Workout - July 18, 2005*

Warmup - Squats

Workout - Total Body

Hang Clean & Power Jerk
55lb / 2 x 6
65lb / 2 x 2

NOTES: getting better, still not fast, still not RIGHT.

Olympic Front Squat
70 / 2
75 / 2
85 / 2 x 3

NOTES: much better this time. And my flexibility on my wrists and forearms is improving. The weight felt feather-light, whereas last week, the pain in my wrists was intolerable.

Bench Press with Tempo and Isometric Contraction
55/8 x 3

Tempo: 3 second negative, pause 1/2 inch from my chest, hold 4 seconds, then complete the rep by touching my chest and pressing up.

NOTES: Same weight as last week but i finished all my sets this time. 

Reverse Grip Pullup Pyramid
1
2
3
2
1

NOTES: I SUCK. What the hell happened to my pullup strength. I remember a few months ago i was banging out a lot more reps per set of bodyweight pullups. I was so excited! Now... eh. I'm ashamed of myself.

Alternating Dumbbell Hammer Curls
15lb/7, 6, 6

45-degree Calf Machine
80/12, 12, 12

Tempo: same as bench press

NOTES: kept same weight, finished all my sets, BURN BURN BURN!!

A) Stability Ball Cuban Press Superset w/ B) Reverse Hyperextensions
a) 2.5lb Dumbbells/12 x 2
b) bw/15 x 2

Stability Ball Crunches
bw/25 x 2

Prone Knee-Ins on Stability Ball
15 x 2

SMF & Stretching - nice long stretching session


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2005)

> Reverse Grip Pullup Pyramid
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...



you shouldn't be. It's tougher to do pullups halfway or at the end of a workout because you start to get exhausted and your arms fatigue easily. That's why whenever i do pullups, it's the first thing i do when i start my workout. For me, being able to do 12-15 reps starting off compared to only doing 5-7 halfway through is a huge difference.

Also, i'm amazed how you people can train so damn early. I can't even imagine going to the gym at 6 AM on a leg day.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Just got done talking to Ivonne.  She is at the tri-fit womens obstacle course training camp/facility in Tampa Bay this weekend getting her runs in on the course so she can compete in Nov.

She is having a great time.  She is getting all kinds of ideas for what she needs to work on as far as training for specific events.  Lots of sprinting and running to keep that endurance up.  She made it across the mokey bars but not without leaving a chunk of her hand on them.  She banged her knee on one of the hurdles too.  But she is having a blast and is psyched to get training and compete in Nov. 

Hopefully she will send me some pics tomorrow night so I can show them to you guys and give you updates.

in other news, since she is gone that leaves me home alone all weekend.  I have already eaten all the food in the house and there is no one here to cook more (i can cook but it sucks and is terribly bland.  I am not as good as she is in the kitchen).  I'm hungry.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm making Jerk Chicken, sweetbread, & escaloped crusted yams tomorrow night


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh BTW...

You are whipped and hooked


----------



## Yanick (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just got done talking to Ivonne.  She is at the tri-fit womens obstacle course training camp/facility in Tampa Bay this weekend getting her runs in on the course so she can compete in Nov.
> 
> She is having a great time.  She is getting all kinds of ideas for what she needs to work on as far as training for specific events.  Lots of sprinting and running to keep that endurance up.  She made it across the mokey bars but not without leaving a chunk of her hand on them.  She banged her knee on one of the hurdles too.  But she is having a blast and is psyched to get training and compete in Nov.
> 
> ...



lol, dude i didn't know she was leaving this weekend. did she get those shoes?

wanna eat some burgers and watch crazy bulgarians sunday?

oh yea btw, my stuff never came today. the UPS usually leaves my shit under my stairs but for some reason he didn't this time...fuckface bastard. guess i won't be squeezing my COC this weekend...ha ha ha these jokes are getting stupid, lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, dude i didn't know she was leaving this weekend. did she get those shoes?
> 
> wanna eat some burgers and watch crazy bulgarians sunday?




she didn't get the shoes because she was unsure of what exactly they were.

Dude, you know I am always fucking down to eat burgers and watch the bulgarian olympic team DVD....lol........Milos Sarcev said they are dangerous squatter because they squat to fast.  In other news I am going out to the Island to train with george and timmy tomorrow (instead of the team on sunday).  We will do the lifts and then maybe fuck around with the strongman stuff.  Timmy has the stones in his backyard!!  lol.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, are you going to take a stab at the million dollar questio there monkey?


14JL = speed
15JL = strength - (which also looked like olympic specific assistance motions)  

so is it that simple???

2days = Speed before strength???


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 14JL = speed
> 15JL = strength - (which also looked like olympic specific assistance motions)
> 
> so is it that simple???
> ...




Wow, I can't believe someone even took a guess.  Actually the idea behind the program was that ivonne wanted to do more athletic things and less bbing so I went with the basic idea that as and athlete you need to be strong at all joint actions...eccentric, static, and concentric.  Looking at the program you will see every body part has a lift devoted to training each of those joint actions.  The explosive lifting- cleans, push presses and med. ball passes- are all lifts training the concntric (explosive power) of those muscles- hips and back (the scond pull in the clean is all shrug and upper back and the first pull is essentially a deadlift which is stabalization of the upper back.  the entire pull uses lower back strength), shoulders and chest.  The slow eccentric and pausing in the hole used on the row, bench and squat were there to train the other two joint actions at those muscle groups.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Looking at the program you will see every body part has a lift devoted to training each of those joint actions. The explosive lifting- cleans, push presses and med. ball passes- are all lifts training the concntric (explosive power) of those muscles- hips and back (the scond pull in the clean is all shrug and upper back and the first pull is essentially a deadlift which is stabalization of the upper back. the entire pull uses lower back strength), shoulders and chest. The slow eccentric and pausing in the hole used on the row, bench and squat were there to train the other two joint actions at those muscle groups


...


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

*hello from camp!*

Well, P pretty much reported for me all there is to report so far! 

  I am having a blast. I peeled my hands though and it hurts like a motherfather.

 Yesterday I ran sprints, learned to jump hurdles, learned to climb, get over, and dismount frmo the cargo rope wall and started to learn how to climb the other wall and get over it/dismount (still sucking at this tremendously). I also got through the ascending and descending monkey bars. Other stuff I practiced included the shuttle run, rope grid, box jumps, under/over steeple, dive rolls and sprinting sprinting sprinting.

 There was only one other girl there yesterday so it was pretty much one-on-one instruction. It was GREAT. She is 24, into weight lifting and has a boyfriend who is a trainer and bodybuilder. She too has no previous o-course experience, so we had lots in common right off the bat and had a great time getting through it together. She got there late though, so for the first half of the afternoon, I was all over the course on my own. When she got there, I was able to go through some of the obstacles to demonstrate and then we did it together, and it was so cool - pushing each other, cheering each other on. 

 Al, the guy who runs this whole thing, said this is pretty much how it is at all the competitions. There is no cattiness. It is an amazing show of sisterhood and camaraderie, and as you run through the course there are hundreds of other women (all the competitors) cheering you on through it. 

 The girl from yesterday was at a competition earlier this year, as a spectator, and she said this was another factor that attracted her to trying Women's Tri-Fitness - the way the sport brings women together.

 Honestly - this is SOOO MUCH TOUGHER than i thoguht it would be. TOUGH but totally doable. I am on a friggin mission to do this in november. I think I will come back to the camp maybe early september, after training for it for a month or so (training starts monday when i get back!).

 Al is giving me a training program for the next 16 weeks. As far as food, my diet will pretty much stay the same, and if anything my calories might increase a bit. He said I will naturally lean out from this type of workout, so the body will be a byproduct of the sport. Just said I should try to eat mostly clean food regardless because of all the things i already know (good for me, fuel/energy, not put junk in my body, yadda yadda yadda).

 Anyway, I'm off to have some breakfast (and today I am going to treat myself because Holiday Inn Express has some world-famous cinnamon rolls).

  My ride will be here in about an hour and a half to take me to camp. 

 Here are some pics from yesterday. I didn't take any pictures at camp, but i will today. These pics are of my hand, and my brother and his girlfriend, who came to visit me at the hotel the minute i got back from camp last night all dirty and smelly. They are in central florida for the weekend and came by. This is the first time i see them since i left miami in may! It was so GREAT to goof around with them...


----------



## BritChick (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello! 
Camp sounds awesome Ivonne!   
Pics are very cute too!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2005)

Do they have this sort of training for guys?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do they have this sort of training for guys?


 YES! He is tryingn to get more men involved in the next competitions! There is the MOCC: Men's Obstacle Course Challenge. I will try to get more info for you and any other guys interested.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do they have this sort of training for guys?


 Here's some info: http://www.womenstri-fitness.com/mocc.html


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Camp sounds awesome Ivonne!
> Pics are very cute too!!


 Thanks, Kerry! HOw the heck are ya?! It seems we catch up with each other in spurts  hahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Here's some info: http://www.womenstri-fitness.com/mocc.html


THANX GG...

Maybe someone will want to sponsor an event around here


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THANX GG...
> 
> Maybe someone will want to sponsor an event around here


 where is "around here" hahaha! an IM event or where you live?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 23, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kerry! HOw the heck are ya?! It seems we catch up with each other in spurts  hahaha!



LOL @ spurts... okay I'm not gonna touch that one!   

I'm doing great, two weeks out from contest and feeling pretty freaking good _finally_ about my physique... words like 'freak', 'shredded' and 'ripped' are coming from friends, family and clients mouths... ha, loving it! hehe
I'm sure it will likely bite me in the ass and end up getting me marked down but at least I will hit stage happy!   
I do hope to requalify for the 2006 Nationals.

Rod is gearing up for his first contest in November... sort of suckered him into that one, hmmm... on hindsight he suckered me back into the BC's when I was ready to quit by way of his promise to compete!

Work is busy as hell and now I've been thrown the offer of manager position... still considering the pros and cons of this and thus far I am still coming up with more cons than anything else,  I'm flattered but at the same time stressed as all get out right now trying to figure everything out, work, train for this competition along with dealing with the everyday bs that life throws you... ugh, remind me to tell you about me ex next time we chat! lol
Bottom line for me is I enjoy personal training and I'm not sure I want the responsibility and hassle of a position in management.  My clientele base is growing, I think I may be better just focusing on that and being patient until I build it enough to make some decent coin.

Can't wait for Vegas, less than 3 months to go... woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!  I need a holiday and some good food.

Hope everything is going well for you, you sound great from your posts and like you are on a new mission!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

*more pictures from camp*

The first picture is me climbing the wall up the side, because my hands were bloody and i couldn't use the rope. The coach had me just run up the side and practice jumping down.

 Next are two pics of me on the cargo rope - climbing and about to come over. That one of me about to come over was a re-enactment, I'm sad to say because the reason my hands were bloody was because I'd just done the rope and the guy with the camera missed the shot. In the real deal, I finished it by a) almost landing on my face, and b) peeling my already peeled hand when I flipped on the rope. Regardless that is like my FAVORITE part of the obstacle course! I LOVE IT!

 Then there is a picture of me dismounting the wall (this should have been the second pic but i messed up).

 The last picture is JUST AFTER i jumped a hurdle. During this same run, as I was coming back, a little girl ran across the field so I had to come to a screeching halt mid-sprint, yelling, "woah woah little kid!!!!" It totally messed me up and thought i tried to pick up my sprint again to get to the under/over and run to the end, I lost it all and barely made it to stand in front of the OVER steeple, and i couldn't even jump over it. I was completely disoriented after that kid dashed into my path out of nowhere. 

 So today I went through the whole course with some of the other girls. They go there every saturday! Suddenly i wish I could afford to fly in every saturday to come practice with them. THEY ARE SUCH A GREAT GROUP OF WOMEN! I loved meeting them and working out with them.

 Anyway, ok so after the obstacle course stuff, we spent about 30-45 minutes on conditioning - squats, pushups, bunny hops over smaller hurdles, rope grid, more squats, lunges, crunches, v-ups, reverse crunches, more v-ups, more crunches... kill me now, please.

 My left knee hurts a bit. My shoulders are a little sore. I'm a little sunburned. My peeled hands are on fire. But nothing, NOTHING hurts more right now than my hip flexors. Jesus. Every step I take is sooooooooo painful. Wow.

 OK. i am going to ice my knee and try to take a nap. Coach is taking me to Lowe's later to get PVC pipes cut down to make practice hurdles.

 Did I mention I'm LOVING this? LOVING IT.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

*rigged hurdles for practice*

well, since i don't have a lowe's in the city, and home depot won't cut pvc pipes for me, i ended up goign to lowe's here, and getting pipes and had them cut down. THe coach and his daughter went with me to show me how to build them.

 I can't believe how friggin cool this is.

 Now i just have to figure out how to get this home.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL @ spurts... okay I'm not gonna touch that one!


probably a smart decision  hahaha!



> I'm doing great, two weeks out from contest and feeling pretty freaking good _finally_ about my physique... words like 'freak', 'shredded' and 'ripped' are coming from friends, family and clients mouths... ha, loving it! hehe
> I'm sure it will likely bite me in the ass and end up getting me marked down but at least I will hit stage happy!
> I do hope to requalify for the 2006 Nationals.


 That is GREAT, kerry! So, do you have any pics? I wanna see!


> Rod is gearing up for his first contest in November... sort of suckered him into that one, hmmm... on hindsight he suckered me back into the BC's when I was ready to quit by way of his promise to compete!


 ROD is competing?! oh my god! that's pretty cool, i guess! i didnt' know he was into this...


> Work is busy as hell and now I've been thrown the offer of manager position...
> 
> ...Bottom line for me is I enjoy personal training and I'm not sure I want the responsibility and hassle of a position in management. My clientele base is growing, I think I may be better just focusing on that and being patient until I build it enough to make some decent coin.


I hear ya. I'd probably feel the same way.


> Can't wait for Vegas, less than 3 months to go... woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!  I need a holiday and some good food.


 I am VERY excited abotu vegas! Can't wait! we are booked - flight and hotel - already! 

 Hope everything is going well for you, you sound great from your posts and like you are on a new mission! [/QUOTE]


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2005)

Haar


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, that looks like so much fun!!  Where was this exactly? I take it your going to do a tri-fitness comp?? How fun!!  When is the comp?

Good luck with everything!  Btw, I love your t-shirts! Do you ship to Sweden ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks like so much fun!!  Where was this exactly? I take it your going to do a tri-fitness comp?? How fun!!  When is the comp?
> 
> Good luck with everything!  Btw, I love your t-shirts! Do you ship to Sweden ?


 Hi Jenny!

 This was in Tampa, Florida. I'm going to be returning to tampa in september to run through the course again after training for a month or so (starting today), and then returning again in november for the WTF Fall Classic, which will be my first obstacle course competition 

 I am, for now, just planning on doing the Dual Competitor thing (Fitness Skills and Obstacle course) and skipping out on the Fitness Routine and Grace/Physique (which is like a figure comp). However, I may end up doing the grace & physique round if i feel ok with my body then. But i"m not dieting down and doing anything special for a physique round. I'm going to eat for energy, and I'm going to workout the way the coach instructed me to. He said my body would become lean as a byproduct of the training and sport, so we'll see! If i like the way I look then I'll do that G&P round as well. 

 As for my shirts - i have no idea if CafePress ships to sweden. I'll check the site for you. All i do is provide the graphics and that company takes care of everything else, so I don't physically make the shirts and package/ship them or anything... will get back to you on that.

 THANKS FOR THE GOOD LUCK WISHES!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Haar


 HAAR yourself


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> where is "around here" hahaha! an IM event or where you live?


Where I live, you silly goose - 

All those obstacles bring back memories -


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where I live, you silly goose -
> 
> All those obstacles bring back memories -


Memories of what?? Youve done this?!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Memories of what?? Youve done this?!


http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/B-4-7.jpg 

http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/A011thumb.jpg

http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/B-4-2thumb.jpg


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/B-4-7.jpg
> 
> http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/A011thumb.jpg
> 
> http://www.tradoc.army.mil/pao/TNSarchives/February04/B-4-2thumb.jpg


Looks like fun!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2005)

Here are other good vun's

http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc27_640.jpg

http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc23_640.jpg

http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc34_640.jpg

http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/tdc/tdc08_640.jpg

http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc02_640.jpg

the logs roll on this one...
http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc18_640.jpg

the worst one, I thought was "The Weaver"...
http://web.mit.edu/armyrotc/pictures/ftxs04/88310023.JPG
Even "after" you learn the technique on that one, it still sux -  

There are some separate courses that you would run with
Load carrying suspenders, fannypack, canteens, ammo-pouches
and a rifle - just to add to the enjoyment -  

Hope your hands feel better -


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Here are other good vun's
> 
> http://www.army.tcu.edu/ftx_images/ftx_sill/coc/coc27_640.jpg
> 
> ...


 Thanks...

 Dude, i honestly see this and I think it's a blast. It is hard work. I don't doubt it, but it looks like FUN. It is amazing what the human body can do if you just try!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

How's it goin Sister Ivy?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

*Workout - Endurance Program from WTF - July 25, 2005*

I went to Asphalt Green tonight and performed this endurance program for the first time. It was given to me by the coach at the WTF camp. He told me to replace my cardio sessions with this, and time myself every time I do it.

 Before I tell you what I did, I'll tell you that my time was 27:26. There is room for improvement here.

 OK here goes.

 Set#1: 20 squats (body weight), 20 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint 70 yards*.
 Set #2: 19 squats, 19 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #3: 18 squats, 18 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #4: 17 squats, 17 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #5: 16 squats, 16 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #6: 15 squats, 15 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #7: 14 squats, 14 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #8: 13 squats, 13 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #9: 12 squats, 12 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint
 Set #10: 11 squats, 11 pushups, 25 crunches, sprint

 * i could not find and measure a 70-yard long space in which to sprint, so instead, i sprinted the length of a full basketball court twice. Does anyone know how long a basketball court is? I am too lazy to look it up. Whatever that is, times 2 for each set.

 Notes: by set #2 I had to move frmo doing pushups on the ground to doing them leaning on a bench. I refused to do kneeling pushups. So the rest of the sets of pushups were on my toes, but with my hands on the seat of a bench. They were brutal regardless. The squats were cake. The crunches, cake. The sprint, by set #6 I was feeling a little light headed and they got slower and slower as the sets got shorter and shorter between sprints.

 This was definitely interesting, and I'm determined to get my time up on this.

 Tomorrow - weights.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How's it goin Sister Ivy?


  hey there michael!  everything's going great! getting ready and amped up about my obstacle course competition! Good to finally have a set date to work toward rather than training aimlessly for some obstacle course somewhere some time this year, ya know? The big date is November 12 in Tampa Florida. The WTF Fall Classic! YAY!!!

 How's all with you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

All is going well, thanks for askin!!! The heat is killin me though, heat index of 115 today, and I can't handle heat very well at all!!! I bet your gettin psyched for your comp. Will have to keep us all posted!!! You'll rock at it!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

> * i could not find and measure a 70-yard long space in which to sprint, so instead, i sprinted the length of a full basketball court twice. Does anyone know how long a basketball court is? I am too lazy to look it up. Whatever that is, times 2 for each set.



#1 NBA/NCAA - regulation basketball court dimension is 94' long by 50' wide.

#2 High School basketball court dimension measure 84' long by 50' wide.

#3 Jr. High School basketball court dimension measure 74'  long and 42'  wide.

i dont know which court you ran on, but i'm guessing it was #2 so it's probably 84 feet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> #1 NBA/NCAA - regulation basketball court dimension is 94' long by 50' wide.
> 
> #2 High School basketball court dimension measure 84' long by 50' wide.
> 
> ...


 so then i did about 56 yards (84ft/3=28yd, 28yd*2=56), dammit. I thought i'd at least hit 70 yards by running it twice. 

 Yeah the court has to have been like a high school court. it was at a public park.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2005)

tough workout.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 26, 2005)

*Weight Training - July 26, 2005*

Squat for reps with 75% of current body weight
 80lb/45 reps

 notes: this was for a contest going on at work. I am so far, the one with the most reps, and the only girl who has done it. On rep #44, i got a blinding headache on the back of my head by my neck, or I could have kept going. My legs were doing just fine.

 Close Grip Bench Press
 65/5
 70/5 x 2
 75/5 (last two were forced reps with a spotter)

 SLDL
 70/10
 75/10
 85/10

 1 Arm Rope Pull downs, arm in front and close to my body
 (training for strength to pull myself up the rope in the o-course)
 Each arm:
 30/6
 35/6 x 3

 1 leg balance on wobble board
 30 seconds each leg x 3

 Close Grip Seated Row
 #5/6
 #5 + 10lb/6 x 3

 DB Lying External Rotation
 (because I am trying to work on my posture a little bit!)
 5lb/10 x 2 each side

 Stretch


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 26, 2005)

ohhh sizzle


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 29, 2005)

*Workout - Weights & "cardio" - July 29, 2005*

*Weights Workout*

Bench
80/5 x 4

Notes: tried to do the competition at work today to bench 75% of my bodyweight for reps, but i couldn't get more than five and every single one was TOUGH. So i made a nice set out of it instead. Oh well...

Deadlift
85/10
115/6
115/5

Pullups, Unassisted, neutral grip - Alternating w/ Bent Arm Hangs
3 pull ups+ 6 scapular retractions on my fingertips
Bent Arm Hangs (90-degree bent), 20 seconds + 10 scapular retractions
3 pullups + 6 scapular retractions on my fingertips
Bent Arm Hangs, 30 seconds + 10 scapular retractions

Dips, unassisted
bodyweight/5 x 3

Alternating Overhead Press, starting at the top
15/8 x 3

Calf Raises
120/10 x 3

Commando Pullups, unassisted
bodyweight/4 x 2

*Cardio Workout*

20 Squats, 20 pushups, 25 crunches, shuttle runs
19 "
18 "
17 "
16 "

15 ", 50 barrier bunny hops isntead of shuttle runs
14 ", "
13 ", "
12 ", "
11 ", "

In other words, the first half of this workout I did shuttle runs as my sprint/plyo part, and the other half i did bunny hops over barriers.

The shuttle runs I set up like this: 5 bean bags and one riser at each end of the studio. I started at one end and shuttled one bean bag to the opposite riser, took a bean bag frmo that side and shuttled it back to the starting point, and back with another and back with another, etc. until i'd transferred five from start to finish and five from finish to start. does that make sense?

Finished it in 26:13

notes: i wanted to DIE.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey hottie! Long time!
Looks like you have been kicking major booty! Way to go!
How am I doing? y'all are gonna have to come up here and kick me arse! I've been bad, but it is turning around. Slowly but surely.
Hope all is well with you!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2005)

I got my pics scanned!  Check my gallery hehe


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> ohhh sizzle


I could just *step* down from that -


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 31, 2005)

thats why you are "Monkey Man"


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 31, 2005)

*O-Course Simulation Day 1*

Well... I arrived at Asphalt Green with the best of intentions. I'd been looking forward to today ALL WEEK.

 Patrick came back from Long Island and he helped me schlepp all the stuff from the gym to AG, and helped me set up the course, and patiently waited for me to get ready with my stuff, even though he was hungry and hadn't eaten.

 And then we start. And then my quad starts hurting (the one I pulled on the stupid box jump the other day). And then I try to hide the fact that it hurts, and tried to run through the course anyway, but when I got to the hurdles and tried to jump the first one, my quad hurt so bad the pain took me by surprise and I went down as quickly as I'd started to jump. At the same time, I had to go to the bathroom (which I failed to do before leaving the gym). And it was so hot. And I almost pissed myself. And Patrick was making faces at me because he had no idea that all this was going on. He just saw me start and then hit the first hurdle, stumble all over it and stop altogether, so he thought I'd quit or something.

 So I started crying.

 Yes. I, Ivonne, 29 years old. Started crying.

 I was just so frustrated and overwhelmed. Today did not pan out the way I'd been hoping it would all week, and getting there and having this pain and knowing all of a sudden that the best thing to do is REST it and not workout for a few days (or a week?) really upset me. I have a little over 3 months to prepare for this thing and I didn't want to have to take any time off besides scheduled rest days. I have a LOT of work to do. I SUCK AT THIS and I vow to get good at it by November, so this was a major downer.

 And of course, explaing this to another person (Patrick) just frustrated me and upset me even more because i felt like such a baby, trying to get words out between sobs. I even tried to get him to go home and leave me alone at the park but he stood by my side and waited for me to get my shit together. I was/am embarassed that I made a spectacle of myself, crying like that. 

 I finally went across the street to pee at the beauty salon there, and then came back and fessed up about my quad hurting, and then ran through the course three times, without jumping the hurdles. Averaging about 1:10 total time.

 Patrick tried to run through it once.  I won't say anything else about that. It was just funny. I love him to pieces.

 After that, I don't know why, but I tried to do some cardio/sprint/endurance stuff, and could barely finish one sprint. Called it a day. Picked up my hurdles and cones and we walked on home.

 Did I mention my quad hurts?

 Dammit.

 Hopefull next week I can do a better run of this. I feel like a total jackass.​


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 31, 2005)

put a hot towel on it foo....

Soak a towel in boiling water and then take it out and wrap your Quad in it....

Also try an ace bandage if you arent going to rest it gangsta!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jul 31, 2005)

this was you today!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 31, 2005)

Awww... sounds like a tough day girlie! 
You are so damn cute though... not to mention a stubborn little fucker.
Don't feel like a jackass you've got a lot of heart and that will get you through in the long run.
Keep up the hard work - you're an inspiration!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2005)

> Hopefull next week I can do a better run of this. I feel like a total jackass.



there shouldn't be a next week.  You need to take 7-10 days off.  You just have a pulled muscle.  You need to ice and rest it.  Two things that you have not done since it has happened.  You don't take care of it and wonder why it doesn't get better.  just stop training your legs for 7-10 days and ice you leg.  It isn't that hard.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 31, 2005)

3 words... Repetition, Repetition, Repetition!!! - 

You realize the members of IM, (particularly myself)
will accept no result short of complete personal victory from you!

Now ice, or heat, or stretch, or tigerbalm, or rest, or whatever you have to do, to be functional...

Disfunction is unacceptable.
You will succeed -   






Oh... and c'mere...







_THERE'S - *NO CRYING!*_


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2005)

ok, you need to understand that this is you working hard to accomplish goals only for you

I think you are worrying too much about what other people will think, especially pfunk (no offense P) and it looks like you are trying to impress him/us/other people too much. It's ok to cry, it's ok to step back and say that you need a break, to ice your legs and give it a rest. Shit happens in life in which we cannot avoid. You're not always going to have a great day. Everyone will have a bad day here and there. Stop feeling like a jackass, you're not. You're doing what 99% of america doesn't do. You are dedicated and motivated to work hard and do something you love to do. I just don't understand why you and pat are always so hard on yourselves, depressed and being negative about every situation you come across everyday in your life. You guys are nothing compared to the average person. When you look at them, then at yourself...you now know the reason why we do this. Being negative all the time will lead to negative results. You must think positively and plan ahead. Think about the consequences as to whether you rest your leg for 7-10 days or not be careful and risk damaging it even worse. Just be happy and let it go, you'll get it next time! Life gets better!

That's my 2 cents


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2005)

Get better, and rest up


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 1, 2005)

*Moto*: ice, not heat. Funny photo! Sad, but funny! hahaha!

*Kerry*: awww, thanks chickie.  I am... VERY stubborn. NOt always a good thing, I guess.

*p-funk*: i did ice it. The day it originally happened. The next day it didn't even hurt, so I figured it was not that big a deal. It didn't hurt again until yesterday when I stumbled on the stairs on the way out of work and tightened up my leg to catch myself.

*monkey-man*: hahaha, no pressure or anything! hahahaha! Thanks MM. I am icing as I type this this morning.

*shiz*: 2 cents? That was more like $2! I am nottrying to impress anyone. I am trying to do something I've never done, and I am just historically a person who is very hard on herself (daddy issues, trust me, has  nothing to do with impressing anyone at this point). It is a personal goal I gave myself and I will be 100% satisfied if come November, I can complete the whole course without any penalties (meaning I did every obstacle, cleared every marker/line, and didn't pass out before the finish line). That is ALL i'm shooting for for this competition. If I do another one after that one, then I'll set my sights on placing! This one is just to get my feet wet.

 I didn't realize that I (or p) come across as negative and depressed! I am not depressed! And I most certainly am not negative about my training just kinda bummed out that I could not manifest the vision I had all week of how my course simulation practice was going to unfold. And as for crying... hahahahahaha I don't know. That is just how my body reacts sometimes under stressful situations. And yesterday, I was stressed out.

 Today I'm taking it easy, icing the leg, not working out, and overall just thinking of how I've still got plenty of time to improve my speed and strength for November.

*Jake*: Thank you, darlin'. Yellow are my favorite...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Moto*: ice, not heat. Funny photo! Sad, but funny! hahaha!
> 
> *Kerry*: awww, thanks chickie.  I am... VERY stubborn. NOt always a good thing, I guess.
> 
> ...




Ice is for swelling .. Heat is for muscle pulls!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 1, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> Ice is for swelling .. Heat is for muscle pulls!


 I've always known it to be R.I.C.E. Rest/Ice/Compression/Elevation... however, because I'm wondering if I have been wrong about this, I went searching, and below is a snippet of what I found (bottom line, we're both right). In case anyone else is interested:
*What can I do for a muscle strain?*

You can do several things to hasten healing from a strain???

Do _not_ apply heat to a freshly pulled muscle???Many people find it tempting to apply heat to a pulled muscle. Whatever you have heard about applying heat in this situation, I promise you that you _really should not heat any fresh injury_. There are a lot of gray areas in health care, but this is not one of them. All injury causes inflammation, the conventional response of any tissue to trauma. Heat will make the inflammation worse ??? and therefore, the pain and swelling! Just say no to heating fresh injuries.

Ice it instead???An ice cup is the best method for icing a fresh injury. If you???ve nevere heard of this before, you???re going to love it: it???s a simple, inexpensive and effective self-treatment that you will find useful for the rest of your life. If an ice cup isn???t available, however, you can also use cold water or a frozen gel pack.

But not for long???Ice is often innappropriate after the first two or three days, shorter for minor strains and longer for serious ones. Although damaged muscle tissue is inflammed, most pulled muscles are too thick for the cold to penetrate deeply enough to have an effect. Once the worst of the inflammation has died down, it???s time to switch to heating and/or contrast hydrotherapy (see below). This is especially true in the low back, where the tissue is very thick and only the very worst muscle strains can be affected by cold. If you think you???ve strained your low back muscles, _please_ read my article Ice Exception for more information.

Then heat or contrast it???Once the worst of the inflammation is gone, it???s best to switch to gentle heating and contrasting. Gentle heating won???t aggravate a mild and deep inflammatory process, but it will help to reduce spasm. Even better, you can really facilitate the remaining healing process by increasing the circulation with contrast hydrotherapy. Heat it then cool it, heat it then cool it, heat it then cool it???

Use it or lose it???Using the muscle gently and rhythmically as much as possible will help it heal more quickly and properly (less disorganized scar tissue). Don't make it hurt, just contract it slightly, moving and flexing it rythmically within its range of motion, increasing the intensity as the injury heals. The contraction will make the muscle metabolically active, which increases circulation and the movement of tissue fluids and therefore speeds healing. The movement ???pumps??? waste products out of the healing area. And finally it will stress connective tissue in a way that is consistent with normal usage, ensuring that it rebuilds itself along the same lines as the muscle fibers themselves (instead of forming disorganized scar tissue).
​


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 1, 2005)

*Modified workout today...*

Did some light squatting today - just body weight, no weights, since it says to USE the muscle. I had no pain. 

 Also did ten sets of 20 pushups. Started on the floor on my toes, moved on to my knees, moved on to the seat of a chair and then moved on to wall pushups, free-fall style (these were so hard! haha!)

 Also did some chops drills right in the apartment, practicing turning right and left in place, shuffling my feet as fast as I could. 

 No... i swear i was not singing "she's a maniac, maaaaniaaaac, on the floor..." while doing this. I swear. 

 Then I put a towel soaked in boiling water over my leg and rested with it on a chair for abotu 15 minutes.  Trying to be good here...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *What can I do for a muscle strain?*



This is good info...   Like P's recent coach's advice



I just makes sense -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2005)

> No... i swear i was not singing "she's a maniac, maaaaniaaaac, on the floor..." while doing this. I swear.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hope you feel better


----------



## SpinQueen (Aug 2, 2005)

Cry anytime you want. It's your damn right to cry once in a while when you spend every day busting your ass in the gym and out.

Hope the quad heals up.

I miss you tons! I liked reading about your trip to Tampa. I definitely want to try and come to that camp when you go back in September. Do you still think it is something I could handle? I'm going to try that routine you are doing for my cardio later. That is a lot of pushups, though. 

Take care, girl.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 3, 2005)

*Workout - August 3, 2005*

Upper Body only

 CG Bench Press
 70/5
 80/3 x 4

 RI 1:30

 One Arm Rope Pulldowns
 ss w/ Slow-Negative Pullups, assisted on the way up

 rope: #3/6 x 3 each arm
 pullups: bw/5, 4, 4

 BW Chest Dips 
 ss w/ pushups on upside down Bosu

 dips: 6, 5, 4.5
 pushups: 8, 6, 6
 RI 45 sec

 Cable Upright rows with rope attachment
 #6 +5lb/10, 8, 8
 RI 30

 Reverse Grip BB Curls
 ss w/skull crushers

 25lb/12 x 3
 25lb/12 x 3

 External Rotation, lying on my side w/ 5lb dumbbell
 10 each side x 2

 Planning on doing a little bit of cardio later today, maybe some crunches.

 I HATE not being able to work my legs, but hopefully next week I'll be back on track


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 3, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> Cry anytime you want. It's your damn right to cry once in a while when you spend every day busting your ass in the gym and out.
> 
> Hope the quad heals up.
> 
> ...


 Hi M.!

 If you are in decent shape you can totally handle it. It isn't like the marine corp or anything! So i'll let you know when i get my september trip planned out, and we'll rock the hell out of that camp!

 What is your workout and diet looking like lately? are you still doing football? How was the season?! How is everybody down there?


----------



## SpinQueen (Aug 3, 2005)

I am willing to say that I am in a bit better than decent shape

My workouts have been crazy lately. Tons of cardio, lots of lifting, and some new things. I've been doing plyometrics, sprinting, and other new things I have been coming up with. 

My diet is really clean, mostly all made up of vegetables, whole grains, fruits, and some soy protein. I stopped eating any meat, but I'll occasionally eat fish.

Everyone around here is good. Chris is Chris, but he is treating me better these days. I'm seeing someone! Sort of, we've been out on a few dates. I really like him, though, and I think he's into me. He did ask me out after all. He works out at the gym. He's adorable!

What about you? Are you loving New York? How's Work?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 4, 2005)

SpinQueen said:
			
		

> I am willing to say that I am in a bit better than decent shape


You gotta send me some pics, dammit!  THat's great news!


> My workouts have been crazy lately. Tons of cardio, lots of lifting, and some new things. I've been doing plyometrics, sprinting, and other new things I have been coming up with.


Definitely sounds like you could do well in an o-course!



> My diet is really clean, mostly all made up of vegetables, whole grains, fruits, and some soy protein. I stopped eating any meat, but I'll occasionally eat fish.


Wow. Damn. My friend's gone pesco-veg. Hey whatever keeps you healthy and energized. I"m glad to hear you're taking care of yourself. 



> Everyone around here is good. Chris is Chris, but he is treating me better these days. I'm seeing someone! Sort of, we've been out on a few dates. I really like him, though, and I think he's into me. He did ask me out after all. He works out at the gym. He's adorable!


GREAT! Congrats! 



> What about you? Are you loving New York? How's Work?


LOVING new york, and patrick and life in general. And work is great. I am doing really well with clients, even through this "slow" period of the year, so I'm excited to see how the fall will treat me when everyone comes back from their summer vacations. I also started gathering info for graduate school, see if i can get something going for next year.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 4, 2005)

*Workout - August 4, 2005*

Cardio/Endurance/Sprints workout

Squat, Pushup, Crunches, sprint

Time: 25:17

I actually did sprint the 70 yards each set this time. 

The first set of pushups (20) i did full pushups, all other sets after that were with my hands on the bench seat. Each 70 yard sprint was between 10 and 12 seconds.

Felt good.

Iced my quad afterwards, just in case.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 5, 2005)

i had a dream that you sold me a mountain bike before you moved...


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 5, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> i had a dream that you sold me a mountain bike before you moved...




 I've been wanting to get one..  

You need to do more cardio.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 5, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> i had a dream that you sold me a mountain bike before you moved...


Sorry. no mountain bike. But i have a car I need to sell before september! wanna buy it?!  I'm serious actually!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 5, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to get one..
> 
> You need to do more cardio.


YOu are telling that to my brother right? I don't need to do more cardio, so i'm hoping that advice was for him and not me! hahahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YOu are telling that to my brother right? I don't need to do more cardio, so i'm hoping that advice was for him and not me! hahahahaha!


I think that was meant to be a self motivational statement


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sorry. no mountain bike. But i have a car I need to sell before september! wanna buy it?!  I'm serious actually!


give me the brotherly love price and I might buy it just to trade it in....


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YOu are telling that to my brother right? I don't need to do more cardio, so i'm hoping that advice was for him and not me! hahahahaha!


yeah it was to me.  She wants me to get into Mountain biking now


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 5, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> YOu are telling that to my brother right? I don't need to do more cardio, so i'm hoping that advice was for him and not me! hahahahaha!


 I quoted your bro.. 
   Definitely not for you..     I was talking about your bro..


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 5, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> yeah it was to me.  She wants me to get into Mountain biking now


Not mountain biking foo, but just riding in general.  

 I see a lot of people ride to key biscayne.  I always wanted to do that.  There's this bridge that looks pretty tough to conquer, but it looks fun.  LET's DO IT!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 5, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> give me the brotherly love price and I might buy it just to trade it in....


I'll email you about this tonight...


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 5, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> Not mountain biking foo, but just riding in general.
> 
> I see a lot of people ride to key biscayne. I always wanted to do that. There's this bridge that looks pretty tough to conquer, but it looks fun. LET's DO IT!!!


OH MY GOD. THE BRIDGE.

WHen i lived with my parents, and i had a bike, i rode it frmo their house to key biscayne, over that bridge and all the way to the END, to el farito. the light house. and then i called my dad to come get me in the van because i couldn't ride back. hahahahahahahha! i think i was like 20. It was SOOOOO BAD! And i was out of shape at that time. so it was at a "leisurely" pace, no less. hahahaha!


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 6, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD. THE BRIDGE.
> 
> WHen i lived with my parents, and i had a bike, i rode it frmo their house to key biscayne, over that bridge and all the way to the END, to el farito. the light house. and then i called my dad to come get me in the van because i couldn't ride back. hahahahahahahha! i think i was like 20. It was SOOOOO BAD! And i was out of shape at that time. so it was at a "leisurely" pace, no less. hahahaha!


   I can't believe you got your dad to pick you up. That is too funny.  

 btw, did you get my pm?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Sister Ivy, Hows it goin? How are you liking NY as opposed to Florida?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Ivy, Hows it goin? How are you liking NY as opposed to Florida?


 LOVING new york (and p), michael! Thanks for asking


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 8, 2005)

*Workout(s) - August 8, 2005*

Morning...

 went to asphalt green to do some cardio/endurance stuff, but after running my first sprint i got kicked out because a summer camp starts at 8 am. this was news to me since i normally go to AG on weekends or VERY early in the morning... so i went to the gym, did 10 sprints at level 10 on the concept 2 rower. 30:30. longest distance, 124 meters. shortest distance 107 meters.

 Afternoon...

 circuits:

 pyramid pullups
 scapular retractions (hanging from my finger tips)
 pushups with my feet on bench
 reverse crunches on bench

 went like this:

 Circuit 1:
 1 pullup, 15 scap retractions, 10 pushups, 20 crunches, rest 30 seconds
 Circuit 2:
 2 pullups, (everything else same as 1)
 Circuit 3: 
 3 pullups, (everything else same)
 Circuit 4:
 2 pullups (everything else same)
 Circuit 5: 
 1 pullup (everythign else same

 in Circuits 2-5 everything but the first pullup was wiht a "jump" start. They were military style, not reverse grip. They hurt. I felt like a retard. It was great.

 Following these circuits, I did three circuits of the following drills for my box jumps part of the competition:

 30 seconds of squat thrusts (burpees)
 30 seconds of step ups with 10lb dumbell curls
 30 seconds of jumprope (speed jumps)
 30 seconds of tuck jumps*
 Rest 1 minute

 *this actually came out to about 15 seconds each time because every time i would start jumping really high/hard, i had to pee SOOO BAD that i feared i'd pee my shorts, so i would stop.

 After this stuff, I went to the squat rack and practiced some hang pulls... by myself. without p evaluating, or giving me pointers. i think I am finally getting it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> LOVING new york (and p), michael! Thanks for asking


   Who's P?  
Sounds great, you two are a great looking couple!!!


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 9, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Morning...
> *this actually came out to about 15 seconds each time because every time i would start jumping really high/hard, i had to pee SOOO BAD that i feared i'd pee my shorts, so i would stop.


 That had to be annoying.. huh.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

*Trainers' Competition at work. My results so far...*

Today was a weird day. Since the trainers' competition is over on thursday at 1 pm, i have been trying to post some numbers for some of the events, just so that my score card isn't blank all the way across.

 So far, this is what I have:

*Studio run *
 (20 wind sprints, about 440 yards with 19 sharp turns basically-- the office girl is beating me by 2 seconds on this. I can repeat it and try for a better time, but i don't think i will.)
_1:52 _

*Barrier Hops, side to side
*(did this today and the office girl is beating me by a few seconds on this as well... what the fuck! I WILL do this over tomorrow or thursday morning)
_60 hops in 0:44 
_*1 Mile run*
 (did this today -- this time is pathetic and embarassing)
_9:13 _

*Pushups, 25, for time
*_0:29 -- _I'm in the lead for women so far.
*
 Squats with 75% of my body weight, for reps*
_45 reps at 80lb -- _I'm in the lead for women so far.

*Deadlift, 1 repetition, max weight, from the floor*
 (did this today -- i could probably have done a good 180-185lb but i didn't want to be stupid so i stopped after i reached 175, since i'm the only girl so far who has done it)
_175lb_ -- I'm in the lead for women so far.

 Tomorrow or Thursday i will do the following:
 Bench Press with 75% of my weight (80lb), for reps
 Rower, 1000 meters for time
 Versa Climber, 500 feet for time

 I don't expect to do GREAT on any of these, but i want to post numbers anyway, just to add some points to my team's score. That's why i did the mile run.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

*Workout - August 9, 2005*

*Trainer's Competition Portion of my workout:*

 25 pushups in 29 seconds
 1 mile run in 9:13
 Deadlift 1-rep maxed out at 175lb (there is more to the deadlift, as it was part of my workout and i worked up to that 175lb)

*Workout:*

*Deadlift, from the floor*
 105 for warmup - 8 reps
 working sets:
 135/6 x 4
 155/1
 175/1 (also a personal record)
 RI: didn't count it, just waited to feel ok to go again

*Rope pulls, seated and standing, two arms and one arm*
 #10 on the cybex tower, high pulley, not sure how many pounds
 RI 1:00

 - 8 reps from a seated position on the floor, hand over hand four with right hand starting, four with left hand starting

 - 8 reps from standing position, hand over hand same as above

 - 8 reps from standing position, four reps mostly pulling with right arm, light assistance with left arm, and four reps vice versa

 These were SOOOOO FARKING HARD! I was beet red and sweating and panting when i was done. That has got to be the heaviest I've ever pulled on that rope since i started these in my workouts a few weeks ago.
*
 Bench Press, 2 sets close grip, 2 sets wide grip
*65lb/8 x 4
 RI 30

*Superset: A) Hammer Curls -- B)Skull Crushers
*A) 12.5lb/12 x 3
 B) 25lb straight bar/12 x 3
 RI 20

*Calf Raises on 45-degree *
 120/20 x 3
 RI 30

*YTA's on ball, no support for feet*
*(*as opposed to pressing my feet against a wall for balance)
 12 x 3

*Abdominals on Ball*
 20 Crunches, legs together, with Tempo 2/0/2
 20 Twists, legs together, with Tempo 2/0/2
 10 + 10 Crunches with one leg on the floor, other leg extended in front of me (10 each leg), with tempo 2/0/2 
 10 + 10 Oblique Crunches (10 each side), with tempo 2/0/2


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

*A Peek at My Diet Right Now...*

I figured I should post what i'm eating (supposed to be eating) for the next few weeks, in an effort to try to keep myself honest and on track with this...

 I am getting some guidance from a local who has first hand experience in obstacle course training/dieting/competition, and is currently training, herself for her next one. The diet is pretty much the same ol' same ol' you guys see all over IM, except maybe a little more carbs than I'm used to since it's for a different goal now, not figure.

  Here goes:

*The Plan for the next few weeks to see how it goes...*
  1800 calories
  150-180g of Protein
  150-180g of CHO
  28-35g of fat

  --------
*
  A Typical Training Day*

Meal 1
  6 egg whites
  1 egg yolk or 3 fish oil caps
  1/2 cup oats

Meal 2
  1 scoop of whey
  1/2 cup oats

Meal 3
  3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1/2 cup brown basmati rice
  1 tbsp low-sodium salsa
  3 fish oil caps

Meal 4 - Post workout
  3 oz. boneless/skinless chicken breast
  3.5 oz. apple (half of a medium apple) or half of a medium banana
  3 fish oil caps

Meal 5
  3.5 oz. extra lean ground turkey
  1/3 cup brown rice
  1 tbsp low-sodium salsa
  2 cups of salad greens
  1 tsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 6
  3.5 oz. steamed salmon fillet
  2 cups salad greens
  1 tsp extra virgin olive oil

Meal 7
  1 scoop low carb/no carb protein powder with water

  ----------

 On rest days, I will either change meal 6 to be a protein/fat meal or reduce the carbs in meals from 1/2 cup of oats, to 1/3 cup and from 1/2 cup of brown rice to 1/3 cup.

  ---------

  Anyway, just wanted to share...

 I have not been 100% disciplined the last two months and it has started to show. I had to start taking measurements and pics for her to see every week, kinda how jodi had me doing it when i was preparing for the figure comp that never happened.  I took my first set of pics today and I am so grossed out by them I won't even post them. They aren't BAD, but my standards for myself are so high now that I am embarassed. Yeah yeah yeah. go ahead and post about how negative and hard on myself I am (heh heh... i said "hard on" hahahahahaha). I really am. All those "cheats" have started to show and I'm ashamed of myself. The pictures were like a big splash of cold water on my face.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2005)

So the goal is just to tighten up a bit more? Btw, how are those health concerns that you had regarding your blood test results?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> So the goal is just to tighten up a bit more? Btw, how are those health concerns that you had regarding your blood test results?


 Nope. the goal is to keep myself fed through tougher workouts (more endurance stuff), and still manage to get a little leaner/not lose muscle/look good in a bikini in case i decide to do the grace & physique round.

 As far as my blood tests, have not gotten any more responses from anyone to help me interpret. Whatever. I get my medical insurance this week and then 'm going to go harass the doctor at $10 copay per visit.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nope. the goal is to keep myself fed through tougher workouts (more endurance stuff), and still manage to get a little leaner/not lose muscle/look good in a bikini in case i decide to do the grace & physique round.
> 
> As far as my blood tests, have not gotten any more responses from anyone to help me interpret. Whatever. I get my medical insurance this week and then 'm going to go harass the doctor at $10 copay per visit.




what ever happened with the FOOD CHANNELL!!!

Did someone say STEAK?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> what ever happened with the FOOD CHANNELL!!!
> 
> Did someone say STEAK?!


 nothing happened with the food network. the guy never called me back 

 steak? HELL YEAH. i had some this weekend in connecticut. 

 By the way, keep an eye out for something i put in the mail for you. it's not a big deal but i sent you something and something for dad as well.


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 11, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> Did someone say STEAK?!


Steak sounds good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

*Workout - August 11, 2005*

Cardio/Endurance thing

 20 squats, 20 pushups, 25 crunches, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 19 squats, 19 pushups, 25 crunches with knees at 90 degrees, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 18 squats, 18 pushups, 25 crunches with legs straight up, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 17 squats, 17 pushups, 24 oblique crunches (12 to each side), studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 16 squats, 16 pushups, 25 reverse crunches, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 15 squats, 15 pushups, 25 side crunches to the left side, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 14 squats, 14 pushups, 25 side crunches to the right side, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 13 squats, 13 pushups, 25 crunches, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 12 squats, 12 pushups, 25 crunches, studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 50 speed jumps on jumprope.

 11 squats, 11 pushups, 25 full-body crunches (sortof v-ups but i had no more strength left!), studio sprint to and from, four barrier hops, 100 speed jumps on jumprope.

 Time: 25:04
 ------------------------------

 Other (stuff i had to do for the trainers' competition that was ending today):

 60 side-to-side barrier hops for time* = 33 seconds
 500 feet on the versa climber at hardest level = 4:23 minutes

 ---------------------
 Newsflash: I won overall female in the trainer competition. It was not because i was the fastest, strongest or toughest. No. there were girls who deadlifted more than i did. Girls who squatted 80 reps to my 45. Girls who bench pressed 12 reps to my 5. Girls who ran 6 minute miles to my 9 minute mile. However, I was the only female to complete EVERY event. I still don't think it was fair that i win over all because i'm not the best one. HOWEVER, the judges have spoken and I am certainly not going to dispute their decision! The prize was a $50 gift certificate to any one of these restaurants plus a $60 gift certificate to use as I please at the gym (pro shop, spa, etc.). I will probably share the gift certificate with the other two girls who i think kicked ass in the competition. But the dinner is definitely all me and P!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Newsflash: I won overall female in the trainer competition









How tall or high or far are those barrier jumps?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How tall or high or far are those barrier jumps?


 The barrier jumps are over banana steps that are 6 inches off the floor.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> The barrier jumps are over banana steps that are 6 inches off the floor.


 

I thought they were the side hurdles!!!
I was going to commend you on what a badass you are
(you are anyway) -


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

First off, congrats .   Second, those restaurants all look yummy. Have you and P decided where you want to eat?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I thought they were the side hurdles!!!
> I was going to commend you on what a badass you are
> (you are anyway) -


 side hurdles?? 

 and thank you


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> First off, congrats .   Second, those restaurants all look yummy. Have you and P decided where you want to eat?


 First off, thank you very much!

 And second - yes, they all look SO DAMN GOOD! I can't decide. I told P to make the final decision, and he said he couldn't. He is still sitting at his computer looking through the menus now. He said I should pick. At this rate the darn certificate will expire before we decide where to go spend it! hahahaha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

Well the Grill Room would offer a nice steak. A few of those other places are either Mexican or Southwestern. The Metropolitan Cafe has a lot of fresh ingredients though. Ah, what a decision for P. lol


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't give a shit were we go.  I just like to eat food.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

Sequoia has fish. Just narrow it down to what you want to eat lol.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

fish, steak....what the hell is wrong with you guys? I just want dessert!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

Have both.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

maybe I will.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

big juicy steak
baked potato/sweet potato
shrimp
water

chocolate icecream with hotfudge, peanut butter fudge, whip cream, and a cherry on top should do the trick.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

people! people! here is an example of just how anal-retentive i can get:

 A list of all my possible choices from each restaurant on that site:

 SEQUOIA

 Cuban Style Chicken Brochettes      $7.50      
     skewered marinated cubes of chicken breast, yellow pepper mojo sauce

 Grilled Filet Mignon      $24.95      
     with hand cut garlic fries, seasonal vegetables and chimichurri sauce

 Grilled New York Steak      $23.95      
     with sauteed broccoli rabe, whipped potatoes and red wine demi glace

 ----------------

 RED

 Chicken Alambre      $13.95      
     brochette of chicken breast marinated with garlic and chiles

 Steak Alambre     $15.95     
     brochette of beef marinated with garlic and chiles

 Carne Asada      $16.95      
     sliced skirt steak, served with a side of mole sauce

 Grilled NY Steak     $18.95     
     Served with RED fries or market salad

 Fajitas - Combination chicken and skirt steak     $14.95

 ----------------

 METROPOLITAN CAFE

 nothing too exciting

 THE GRILL ROOM

 Delmonico Steak      $29.50      

 New York Sirloin     $29.50     

 Filet Mignon     $29.50

 Atlantic Salmon      $22.95      

 Florida Red Snapper     $25.95     

 Grilled Tuna Steak     $25.95

 ----------------

 GONZALEZ

 Carne Ranchera      $11.95      
     grilled steak with an ancho-chile sauce

 Pollo Gonzalez      $8.95      
     sliced breast of chicken sauteed with spinach, tomatoes, and peppers in a basil ranchera sauce, served over fresh corn linguine

 Pollo Mole     $8.95     
     breast of chicken topped with a black mole sauce typical of Puebla, served with stir-fried vegetables

 ----------------

 RIO GRANDE

 Grilled Swordfish      $12.95      

 Grilled Salmon     $12.95     

 Grilled Tuna     $12.95     

 ----------------

 COLUMBUS BAKERY

 Grilled Swordfish           

 Roasted Cornish Hen         

 Herbed Pan Roasted Salmon

 Tuna Steak           

 Hanger Steak         

 all entrees served with mesclun salad

 $6.95 - $12.95

 ----------------

 CANYON ROAD
 (Only dinner menu available)

 Grilled Salmon      $17.95      
     served over rice with scallops and vegetables in a white wine caldito verde

 Grilled Swordfish Steak      $19.95      
     served with roasted corn and spinach, topped with tomatillo, ranchero and chipotle salsas

 Grilled Adobo Marinated Breast of Chicken      $14.95      
     with a trio of salsas

 Parrillada      $20.95      
     grilled chicken, chicken sausage, swordfish, shrimp & steak, served with sauteed potatoes & roasted peppers in a mole oxaqueno

 Alambre De Pollo     $14.95     
     chicken brochette with rice & vegetable entomatados

 Grilled Steak Tenderloin     $23.95     
     with crispy shredded potato cakes, cast iron charred tomato habanero salsa and roasted peppers

 ----------------

 BRYANT PARK GRILL

 Chilled Gazpacho Soup      $7.50      
     smoked salmon and shrimp taco

  Blackened Swordfish Steak      $27.50      
     sauteed spinach, pinapple and corn relish

 Pan Roasted Mahi Mahi     $26.00     
     lemon pepper cous cous salad, sauteed snow peas, caper olive tomato sauce

 Marinated Pork Chops      $24.00      
     sauteed greens, mashed sweet potatoes, homemade applesauce


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 12, 2005)

*Workout - August 12, 2005*

*Warmup* 
 rowing machine 5 minutes, light squatting (bar)

*Workout* 

*Squat*
 135/10 x 4
 RI 1:30

*Straight Leg Deadlift*
 105/10 x 2 (both of these sets staggered grip)
 115/10 x 2 (one set overhand grip for first 7 reps before losing grip on left hand, then back to staggered)
 RI 1:00

*Pulls superset with Hang Cleans*
 (practice makes perfect, right? Right! not!)
 45/5  and 45/5
 55/5 and 55/5
 60/5 and 60/5
 plus 10 front squats with 60lb
 RI 1:00

 notes: i am finally starting to feel more comfortable with the bar, but the whole concept of letting the bar FLOAT and me just FALL UNDER IT is still a ways away. This is SO MUCH HARDER than it seems!!! JESUS!

*Overhead Push Press superset with Dumbbell Scaptions*
 45/10 and 7.5/10
 55/10 and 7.5/10
 60/7F and 7.5/10
 RI 0:45 

*Pullups* (chins, really because i went underhand grip)
 15 total over 5 sets
 4, 3, 3, 3, 2
 RI: as much as I needed but it never really went over 40 seconds at a time

*Cable Tricep Overhead Extensions with Rope Attachment*
 20lb/10 x 3

*Cable Rear Delt Pulls with Rope Attachment*
 (straight arm, starting position in front, pull out to the side and back)
 5lb/10 x 3 each arm 

 notes: i saw someone else doing this last tiem i was working out and thought it would be a nice change from my usual rear delt/shoulder stuff.

*Studio time:*

*Inchworms/Handwalks*
 1 time across the large studio - 14 hand walks total

*Crunches on the ball*
 30

*Twists on the ball*
 14

 Scorpions
 Cobras
 Downward dogs
 stretching in general

*Cardio*:

*Jumprope*
 five sets of 100 speed jumps + :20 rest interval


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 12, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> people! people! here is an example of just how anal-retentive i can get:
> 
> A list of all my possible choices from each restaurant on that site:


Cool, now we know where to eat when we visit you.. 
  wow, those prices are pretty high


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fish, steak....what the hell is wrong with you guys? I just want dessert!


This past week, I've been craving sweets..


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 12, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> Cool, now we know where to eat when we visit you..
> wow, those prices are pretty high


 When you visit, here are a few places that are our favorites that I'll recommend gladly and they're not too expensive at all:
 The Gracie Mews Diner 
 Blockhead Burritos
 Tottono's (pizza and pasta) 

 There are a few other places you can check out but you're on your own as I am not allowed to go in them (self-imposed restrictions):
 Two LIttle Red Hens (pastry/cakes/cookies/cupcakes YUUUUMMMMYYY)
 Emack & Bolio (damn good ice cream)

 As for the restaurants on the list in the other entry of mine, i'll let you know what we end up doing and if we recommend or not 

 In a related thought, i guess I've already gotten accustomed to the cost of living here. None of those prices seems expensive to me. A little higher than what we pay for at our regular dining spots, but nothing that i would look at and say, "WOAH, no way!"


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 12, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> This past week, I've been craving sweets..


 Is Aunt Flo in town?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey hottie! Congrats on a job well done! I get tired just reading your workouts!
oh..and let's not talk about me...I still have that friendly scathing pm you sent me months ago...I do read it every so often.. 

Things are ok on my end..just hectic busy....
glad to hear that y'all are doing great!
mike


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 12, 2005)

Whoa. I stumbled across this site and thought of you: 
http://www.menupages.com/
LOL, don't spend too much time looking at all the menus.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie! Congrats on a job well done!


 Thanks!


> I get tired just reading your workouts!


 Hahahaha, nah, they're not THAT hard! 


> oh..and let's not talk about me...I still have that friendly scathing pm you sent me months ago...I do read it every so often..


 nice to know you haven't deleted it, or that you haven't "disowned" me hahahahaha! It WAS pretty "scathing" (in a friendly way, of course!)


> Things are ok on my end..just hectic busy....


 Work? How'd the travel agent thing you were doing end up? You doing that yet? or at all?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 13, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Whoa. I stumbled across this site and thought of you:
> http://www.menupages.com/
> LOL, don't spend too much time looking at all the menus.


 You're about two months too late my friend! That site has been bookmarked on my browser at least that long  But thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 13, 2005)

*Workout - August 13, 2005*

Cardio - Concept II Rower, Level 10, 30 minutes, 5840 meters (38 meters less than the last time i did it, oh well).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Cardio - Concept II Rower, Level 10, 30 minutes, 5840 meters (38 meters less than the last time i did it, oh well).




maybe you could set the pace boat on the screen when you row and then you always know where you are during your time....whether you are behind or ahead.


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Is Aunt Flo in town?


 Yes...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> Yes...


So busted -


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

*O-Course Simulation Day - Take 2*

Well, after resting my pulled quad for two weeks, somewhat, I finally got back out there at Asphalt Green at 730 AM today to try to run through the course one more time. 

  This time i went by myself. 

 Just me, the field, the cones and the hurdles. No one to coach me, no one to encourage, no one to say a word. I just needed to do this alone and pace myself and take my time. No pressure or expectations from anyone but myself. 

 The funny thing is, I keep finding mental obstacles (no pun intended) that I need to overcome if I am going to do this challenge in November.

 I need to overcome these thoughts of, "oh but I'm not an athlete. I've never done this before. I suck at this. I have such a long way to go. I'm such an impostor. Who the hell do I think I am trying to do this? My body isn't built to jump hurdles. My body isn't built to climb ropes."

 Enough already. I need to check those shitty thoughts at the gate and step onto that field OWNING that course. So I psyched myself up all morning as I made my breakfast, packed my bag and got dressed. Took a cab down there. Got there. Set up the cones, the hurdles. Warmed up.

_Run #1:_ 1:27 seconds, including all three hurdles on my FIRST TRY!  YAY! I'm owning! I'm owning! Right? Wrong?

_Run #2:_(no time recorded), made it through the first half of the course, finished my mountain climbers, forward roll, baton shuttle run, sprinted toward that first hurdle and.... came crashing down on it. What the fuck? I got all shook up. I almost started crying (yeah, again), and got really mad at myself. WHY did that happen? What the hell is my problem? I just did those hurdles not even four minutes before, perfectly (well ugly form, I'm sure, but i jumped all three that first time).

 Here I took a break from the course and focused on trying to just jump the hurdles. I sprinted toward that first one, got ready to jump and then right as I got to it, I would decelerate and stop right in front of it becauase I felt I wouldn't make it over if I tried to jump it. This happened a few times. I got SO PISSED OFF AT MYSELF.

 Then I just decided to run NEXT to them, simulating the jump, try to see what my timing was like? Jump 1, Jump 2, Jump 3, no problem, right next to them but not over them. Nice height, decent speed. I ran through this little hurdle-jumping practice like 10 times, I shit not.

  After regaining some confidence, I decided to go for another try of the whole thing.

_Run#3:_(no time recorded), SAME DAMN THING. Got through first half ok. Sprinted toward first hurdle. Stopped like a retard right in front of it.

 At this point I decided to just run the course without the hurdles, just jump on the side like when i was practicing. I did this a few times. Only timed the first one.

_  Run #1b:_ 1:27 exactly like the first try in which I'd cleared all three hurdles.

 It started to get really hot (heat advisory today), so I decided to pack it up, feeling a little defeated and half-assed. As I was wrapping up my PVC hurdles, my favorite client showed up! I had invited her to the park today because she said she wanted to try what I'm doing (the WTF). So I gladly put everything back out, but only one hurdle (which I didn't push her to jump because I am no hurdle-jumping coach and wouldn't know the first thing about showing someone else how to do soemthign I can't even do right myself). 

 I did have her run through the course a few times with me (no hurdle, just jumping next to where each one would be). She did alright! 1:35!

  I did two more runs through it, _#2b:_ 1:17, and _#3b: _1:14. OK so my time got dramatically better all of a sudden, maybe cause there WAS someone encouraging me, or just sharing in this wiht me. Maybe cause I wanted to do better because she was watching me. Maybe because I rested my legs a little bit and my hamstrings weren't so tired so my sprinting was faster. WHo knows WHY, but the time improved (still no REAL hurdles, just jumping).

 Anyway... (if anyone is still reading this far)... I am going to take ONE hurdle to the gym and put it in the studio and just practice jumping that motherfucker until it starts wearing red lipstick and mini-skirts, crying for attention.

  Overall, despite my wussedness, it was a good, honest try. I poured my heart out all over that workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

*Well... ho-ly f#$king sheep shit GG!?...*

*Maybe you need a little bit more motivation!*


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *Well, holy sheep shit GG!?...*
> 
> *All you need is a little motivation!*


  HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA! THanks monkey man! 

  My original (and still present) goal with this obstacle course is to GET THROUGH IT without any penalties.

 Therefore, all i have to do is GET THROUGH IT, touching every monkey bar, jumping past the line 2 feet from the balance beam, putting the baton IN the riser and having it stay in there and not bounce out, not knock down the over/under steeples, and JUMP ALL THREE HURDLES.

 I don't even care if I make good time or not on this first obstacle course! I just want to get through it without any penalties, in other words without fucking it up.

  Once I do that, then I will focus on improving form, speed, strength, etc. 

  That was/is the goal for this obstacle course.

 However, when i get out on that field I just keep thinking I WANT TO BE THE BEST ONE! I WANT TO DO EVERYTHING PERFECTLY EVERY SINGLE TIME! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ME THAT I CAN'T DO THIS PERFECTLY? Then i get all self-defeatist.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

Thinking too much honey... 


It's this simple... "You can't get good at something you've never done before"

I think your biggest problem so far is: "access to the equipment"

You need to keep blasting through it, the technique will come naturally - 

Repetition, 
Repetition, 
Repetition. - 

Plus we all know you can do it...  You're the mighty "GOAL GETTER" -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

once a week on the hurdles wont cut it.  if you want to be good at hurdles you must run hurdles.  Technique!  Just like olympic lifts.  I train the lifts 4 times a week..why?  to be good at the lifts you must do the lifts....technique!

Other than the course practice the hurdles another 2 or even 3 times a week.  On days when you have a workout go do your workout.  Then either that morning or in the evening go and practice hurdles....either all 4 off them or just 1-2 of them just jumping it and getting your timing down.  It is all about timing.  Run that hurdle a few times.  Just try not to do it on days when you train heavy legs.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thinking too much honey...
> 
> You need to keep blasting through it, the technique will come naturally -
> 
> ...




lol..we posted at the same time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

how high is the hurdle?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> how high is the hurdle?


 20 inches high.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> once a week on the hurdles wont cut it. if you want to be good at hurdles you must run hurdles. Technique! Just like olympic lifts. I train the lifts 4 times a week..why? to be good at the lifts you must do the lifts....technique!
> 
> Other than the course practice the hurdles another 2 or even 3 times a week. On days when you have a workout go do your workout. Then either that morning or in the evening go and practice hurdles....either all 4 off them or just 1-2 of them just jumping it and getting your timing down. It is all about timing. Run that hurdle a few times. Just try not to do it on days when you train heavy legs.


 I know and you are right. I am planning my workouts a little differently this coming week to make room in my schedule for more hurdle practice.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thinking too much honey...


 I'm cursed with that bad habit. what can i say! 



> It's this simple... "You can't get good at something you've never done before"
> 
> I think your biggest problem so far is: "access to the equipment"


 No, i have the equipment with me. It is access to a place to do it in at the times that i can do it. This week though, there is no more summer camp at the park where I go, so doing it in the mornings won't be a problem. BUT i scheduled a bunch of clients early morning every day this week. So scheduling remains a big problem. I will find the time though...



> You need to keep blasting through it, the technique will come naturally -
> 
> Repetition,
> Repetition,
> ...


 Thanks monkey. I have 12 weeks and 6 days left until the day of the competition. Plenty of time to keep "blasting through it" - right?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

thinking to much is a problem.  it is like golf, you make a bad shot and then you make more bad shots because you are angry about the bad shot you made.  Best thing to do when you mess up is walk away for a second.  I pace around the gym.  Think and visualize.  Think of certain things about the technique and visulaize yourself doing them as you walk around, relax and breathe.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

I meant you would kick ass if you could run the entire obstacle course over and over
every day...
especially the specific course the competition is on

You don't have access like that do you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I meant you would kick ass if you could run the entire obstacle course over and over
> every day...
> especially the specific course the competition is on
> 
> You don't have access like that do you?


 OH. no you're right i don't have access to THAT equipment. That is why i have the o-course simulation workout that the coach gave me wehn i went to tampa. If possible (time and moneY) i want to return to the camp in late september (1.5 months away from the competition) and try to run through it again, see how i've improved. But no, you're right, i have no access to the REAL equipment.

 Hurdles, i DO have access to.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hurdles, i DO have access to.


 

Go down to the local HS


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thinking to much is a problem.  it is like golf, you make a bad shot and then you make more bad shots because you are angry about the bad shot you made.  Best thing to do when you mess up is walk away for a second.  I pace around the gym.  Think and visualize.  Think of certain things about the technique and visulaize yourself doing them as you walk around, relax and breathe.




lol, i cant believe u said that. I just played a round of golf today and what you said is exactly true. Being angry and frustrated will definitely not solve anything. I figured that out after a few bad holes at the start.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Aug 14, 2005)

so an old irish man is sitting on a mountain alone....

he says, "You see that house over there, i built it with my own two hands I did,  but do you think they call me the house-builder? Noooooo..."

He continues...."See that school over there?  I built it with my own two hands I did...  but do you thinkn they call me the chool-builder?  Noooo....  See that church over there?  I built it with my own two hands I did....  But do you think they call me the church-builder?  Nooooo....

But you fuck one sheep......"


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> so an old irish man is sitting on a mountain alone....
> 
> he says, "You see that house over there, i built it with my own two hands I did,  but do you think they call me the house-builder? Noooooo..."
> 
> ...


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So busted -


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 15, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> so an old irish man is sitting on a mountain alone....
> 
> he says, "You see that house over there, i built it with my own two hands I did, but do you think they call me the house-builder? Noooooo..."
> 
> ...


 You have to imagine hearing this in an irish accent.. It's hilarious.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

>


I hate it when women try to deny it -  

Its going to happen, its not something to be ashamed of
and (speaking for myself) I usually lose track of the whole thing

So please warn me -  before I ask a stupid question like...
Why are you eating all that chocolate?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> You have to imagine hearing this in an irish accent.. It's hilarious.




he can do an irish accent??


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I hate it when women try to deny it -
> 
> Its going to happen, its not something to be ashamed of
> and (speaking for myself) I usually lose track of the whole thing
> ...


 Did i miss something? Is someone having chocolate? Or did i have chocolate and post about it in my sleep??? What is this about?????

 CHOCOLATE!!! YUM!!! WHERE!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he can do an irish accent??


 My brother can do quite a few different accents! It's hilarious!

 Irish
 Tony Montana (scarface)
 Ghettofabulous

 not as good as the guy at our gym (you know who i'm talking about), but pretty damn good voices regardless! hahahahahaha!

 He does a really really really good Beavis and Butthead!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2005)

*Measurements - August 15, 2005 (12.5 weeks from comp)*

Natural Waist: 26 7/8
 Belly Button: 27.5
 Hips: 34
 Upper Thigh: 20.75 (BIGGER??)
 Lower THigh: 16 5
 Bustline: 33.5
 Chest: 33
 Upper Arm: 10.5

 weight: 109lb

 Still slow progress... barely any changes... I feel smaller, but
 we'll see.  so i'm 12weeks and 5 days away now 


 For comparison: 8/1/05
 Natural Waist: 26 7/8"
 Waist at Belly Button: 27.5"
 Hips: 34"
 Upper Thigh: 20.5"
 Lower Thigh (2 inches above knee): 16.5"
 Bust Line: 33.75"
 Chest (Above bust line): 34.25"
 Upper Arm: 10 5/8"
 Weight: 110lb


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did i miss something? Is someone having chocolate? Or did i have chocolate and post about it in my sleep??? What is this about?????
> 
> CHOCOLATE!!! YUM!!! WHERE!!!!


Yes...  It was in reference to eating sweets while... a woman is, uh...

"Celebrating with a nice merlot" -


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> "Celebrating with a nice merlot" -


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 OMFG. That is the BEST euphemism I"ve ever heard. 
 You are one funny monkey! hahaha! oh man...


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2005)

*Workout - August 16, 2005*

Pullup Pyramid
 1-2-3-2-1
 RI: 10 seconds

 Bench Press
 65/8 x 3
 65/6F
 RI 30

 Deadlift
 115/8 x 2
 125/8
 135/8
 RI 30

 Rope Pulls, ONe Arm, Standing
 #10 plate/8 x 4 each arm
 RI 30

 Skater Walking Lunges, holing 4lb Medicine ball overhead
 48 steps x 2
 RI 30

 Face Pulls
 17.5/15
 22.5/15
 25/15
 RI 30

 Sprints on the Rower
 200m x 3 (48.9 sec, 48.4 sec, 50.1 sec)
 RI : enough to catch my breath

 Reverse Hypers off Bench
 15 x 2
 RI: quick pause to reset

 Crunches
 25
 RI: 0

 Crunches with One leg perpendicular to floor, other leg, straight and 2" off the floor
 25 each side
 RI: 0

 Stretching


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

this was an awesome workout.  The deadlifts were sweet at 30sec rest interval with 10lb increases per set!  Also, the fact that she was doing 135 for a set of 8 with 4 of those reps being a double overhand grip was cool as shit.

The rower rest interval was 60sec.

bench press technique is 100 times better than it was too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I like the look of that pullup pyramid (numerically)


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Ivonne,
I see your still working your ass off... looking forward to catching up with you.
I've been busy as hell, I'm now having to decline clients... I fricking love it!!! 
Oh yeah... and we're adopting two more greyhounds, I will soon have a pack!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this was an awesome workout. The deadlifts were sweet at 30sec rest interval with 10lb increases per set! Also, the fact that she was doing 135 for a set of 8 with 4 of those reps being a double overhand grip was cool as shit.
> 
> The rower rest interval was 60sec.
> 
> bench press technique is 100 times better than it was too.


 aww schucks...  

 if it was an awesome workout it's because i had an awesome trainer pushing me through it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I like the look of that pullup pyramid (numerically)


 Numerically it looks much better than it really was! I had to "jump start" most of those, and my form could improve a bit. But like it's been said a gazillion times, "The only way to get good at pullups is to do pullups." Right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Ivonne,
> I see your still working your ass off... looking forward to catching up with you.
> I've been busy as hell, I'm now having to decline clients... I fricking love it!!!
> Oh yeah... and we're adopting two more greyhounds, I will soon have a pack!!!


 WOW kerry! Turning down clients already!! that's GREAT!!!! I knew you'd kick ass at this.

 You're insane taking on more dogs right now, but hey if it makes you and the family happy, then go for it!

 How's rod doing?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Numerically it looks much better than it really was! I had to "jump start" most of those, and my form could improve a bit. But like it's been said a gazillion times, "The only way to get good at pullups is to do pullups." Right?



like hurdles.  you can do them more frequently than you are.  I mean pull ups you can try and say bang out 10 each day (besides days were you weight train)  and just do them through out the day.....finish with a client??  Walk on over and hit up 2 pull ups.  Just take a shit on the top floor bathroom....get over there and hammer out 2 more pull ups.  Done eating?  2 pull ups!  Shit numero dos.  2 more.  End of the day 2 more makes 10.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2005)

When I was in boot camp there were bars
welded across the entryways to the chow hall

I got better at them -


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WOW kerry! Turning down clients already!! that's GREAT!!!! I knew you'd kick ass at this.
> 
> You're insane taking on more dogs right now, but hey if it makes you and the family happy, then go for it!
> 
> How's rod doing?



Well so far it's been great, the gym has been going through a high turnover of um... incompetant staff and I'm one of few trainers left for both locations making me one hot commodity!     It's nice though, I'm feeling very appreciated and they are treating me like gold right now.  I definately love what I do.

Yes, more dogs = insanity, funny thing is the dogs are the least hassle of anyone else in the family!   

Rod... he's doing good, he got over his crow issues! lol
He's pulled out of the show in November though too many injuries so I may do Masters Figure (yes, I will officially be able to enter the old fart category by November!) in that competition, just for shits and giggles and to try out a different approach to my contest prep and experiment with carb loading a little.

Looking forward to seeing you soon!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 18, 2005)

*Workout(s) - August 18, 2005*

Part 1: Trainer Competition Event at work

Long Jump: 
6' 6"

Skateboard-Balance: 
11 seconds (pathetic!)

Mini-Triathlon 
(Versaclimber-250 feet, Rower-300 meters, Treadmill-1 mile): 
12:32

Part 2: Studio Training

Hurdle Jumping

Well, in about 20 minutes i jumped it a total of four times. Better than ZERO times, I guess, but that is only about 1/8 the number of tries I gave it. I kept running at it and crashing or stopping right at it. Just like at the park. I will keep trying.

Jump Rope Intervals
15 minutes

This included 1-minute speed jump intervals, 1-minute high knees/alternating leg intervals, 1-minute butt kick/alternating leg intervals, bounding across studio while jumping the rope (one step per turn of the rope)

Box Shuffles, step with no risers
5 minutes

Box Jumps
10 minutes

Step with no risers: 50
Step with 1 riser: 50
Step with 2 risers: 50
Step with 3 risers: 50

I know, i know. Overkill. I need to work on my box jumps for the fitness skills part of the o-course competition in november. I have to do 50 for time on a 20-inch box. I have to stop being scared of box jumps. I have to learn to land on the boxes.

Pullups
"The only way to get good at pullups is to do pullups!"

I banged out four sets of two. Military style. Today for some reason i was so much stronger than on tuesday!!! WOO WOO!!


Abs
Had one of the new trainers work abs with me. It was fun.

Stretch...
15 minutes


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 1 mile 12:32


 ...










...JK


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...JK


hahaahahah yeah. 12:32 for THREE things, the mile was the last one! it was actually 8:34 for the mile.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 19, 2005)

*Workout - August 19, 2005*

well, patrick kicked my ass again...

here goes:

*Pulls* - 16 reps total, 65lb
*Cleans* - 12 reps total, 65lb

I finally got one right, and there is a bright red mark on the middle of my neck to prove it.

*Superset:*
*Squats*
145/5 x 4

with

*body weight jump squats*
12 x 4

RI: 3 minutes

*Superset:*
*Chin-ups, Unassisted*
body weight/4 x 4

with

*Stability ball hyperextensions*
body weight/15 x 4
(two sets with legs apart, two sets with legs together

RI: 45

*1-arm Dumbbell Clean and Jerk*
20lb, 50 reps, alternating arms
max effort

*Stretch*


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

great workout.  thought she was going to puke or poop her pants or both.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice workout that looks killer


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

the one arm DB clean and jerks are real killer.  they are equivalent to 20 rep breathing squats with your 10 rep max.  they will friggin' bury you.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll have to try them one day.  Actually I like this whole workout.  Looks pretty intense.

Maybe something to throw in a little while before hockey season, to get things Crazy


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great workout. thought she was going to puke or poop her pants or both.


PUke was more likely than pooping this time around. hahahaha! but yeah it was SO tough. I loved it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 21, 2005)

*Workout - August 21, 2005*

I'm out of town today, so I had no access to my hurdles and cones. I did my cardio/endurance/sprint workout today...

squats, pushups, crunches, sprint. I actually had a field m arked off in yards on which to run this morning, so I did finally do true  70-yard sprints!

Total time: 26:48.

About 1/3 of the way into my workout it started POURING, but I decided to stay and finish, thinking it might just be a little cloud. Well, it poured throughout the rest of the workout. Every time I started doing pushups with all those puddles around me, it kinda reminded me of all those scenes in army movies where sergeants are barking at privates while they do pushups in the rain at night  with their faces in the mud puddles. That is pretty much what was going on with me. I just didn't want to leave the park! hahahaha!

Needless to say, I just showered, and am abotu to mop up my mother's living room and kitchen and hallway before she wakes up and sees all the crap i dragged in and dripped all over the house.

Oh yeah, I'm in miami. I came to visit my folks for one day. Brothers helped me pay for a ticket.  I got here yesterday, leaving today.

-------------

As of yesterday I'm 12 weeks out from my contest, so i'm supposed to get really strict wiht my diet now. It will be the same thing for now, but one day low/no carb, later on two days. Yesterday should have been my first strict day, but that went to shit quickly as I went to dinner with my folks, and we went to our family restaurant and as lame as an excuse as it is, I just wanted to eat "normal" food with my family on the one dinner i was going to have with them. THat was cuban food, and dessert as well. I feel like  a cow this morning but that was bound to happen. It's on now. Today i'm strict again. 

We're going out for breakfast with my uncle who i just met who recently arrived from Cuba, as well as my best friend and my other old friend who is in town for a few weeks with her baby (who i haven't met yet!)... and then we're going to go sell my car!!! FINALLY! WOO HOO!!!!

Alrighty... just thought everyone would like to know every boring detail of my life here. heh heh heh... I"ll be back...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well, it poured throughout the rest of the workout. Every time I started doing pushups with all those puddles around me


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


I felt like a jackass, a movie star and an all-star all rolled into one. hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, how was the visit home?

Oh yeah, I can just see you doing push-ups in the rain!!!


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 21, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm out of town today, so I had no access to my hurdles and cones. I did my cardio/endurance/sprint workout today...
> 
> . I"ll be back...


 It was great seeing you.  Your bro, and I should make the next visit.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 22, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> It was great seeing you.  Your bro, and I should make the next visit.


 I was so happy to see you guys. wish i could have spent more time...

 You guys really do have to make it out here, but please just worry about getting the house right now!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Workout - August 22, 2005*

*Warmup*
 Versaclimber, 5 minutes
 Active Stretching
*
 Core*
 Rest Interval: 20 sec

 Side planks, 30 seconds each side x 3
 Oblique Crunch with Opposite Knee to chest, 12 x 2, each side
 Single Leg Balance and Reach, 12 x 2, each leg

*Reactive Training
*Ice Skaters

*Resistance Training
*_
 Pullups
_Scattered throughout workout in between exercises. Total pullups 10.

_Incline DB Press_
 20/10 x 4
 RI :45

_Step-Up to Balance on 18" box, with shifting dumbbell_
 15lb/12 x 3, each leg
 RI: 30

 notes: I would step up while holding dumbbell on the same side as leading leg, bring up trailing leg so my thigh is parallel to the floor, and balance. Once balance is achieved, i would shift the dumbbell to the other hand, while maintaining balance, and then step down, switch the dumbbell back to beginning hand and do it again.

_Neutral Grip Pulldowns, standing_
 #12/10 x 4
 RI :45

Superset
_Lateral Lunge to Balance and Dumbbell Scaptions_
 no weight for lunges
 10lb/12 x 3 for scaptions
 RI :30

_Hammer Curls_
 12.5/15 x 2
 RI: 20

_Dumbbell Skull crushers_
 12.5/15 x 2
 RI: 20

*Cardiovascular*
_Rowing Machine_, 12 :30/:30 sprints
_Jogging on Treadmill_, 20 minutes
 Total time: 32 minutes

*Cool down/Stretch*
 Elliptical, 3 minutes
 SMR/Static stretching


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 25, 2005)

*Workout - August 25, 2005*

Speed Bench
 60/2 x 10
 RI 30

 Shoulder Press
 25/5 x 5
 RI 60

 WG Pulldowns
 #6/8, 7, 6
 RI 45

 One Arm Dumbbell Rows
 30/8
 35/8 x 2
 RI 45

 Incline Tate Press
 10/10
 12.5/10
 15/10
 RI 30

 External Rotation (Cable)
 5/10 x 3
 RI no rest between sides

 Hanging Knee Raises
 bw/10 x 2

 Decline Crunches
 bw/15 x 2

 Stretch/SMR


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2005)

good workout.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 29, 2005)

*Workout - August 29, 2005*

*Speed Squats*
 105/2 x 5
 100/2 x 5
 RI 30 sec

 notes: my knee has been giving me reason to worry, and on the 5th set at 105lb i heard a popping sound, so i started to lower the weight. Went to 100, and the knee didnt' pop again, so I kept it there for the remaining sets. I'm not sure if my speed was speedy enough on the way up, but it was definitely faster than my regular squatting speed...
*
 SLDL*
 85/10
 90/10
 95/10
 100/10
 RI 30

*Leg Press*
 180/10 x 4
 RI 30

 notes: it's been a while since i did the leg press, and 180 felt like HELL. I remember when i was banging out 230 like nothing back in april or march! argh...

*Hyperextensions
*bw/10 x 4
 RI 30

*Lying Leg Curls (with toes pointed)
*35/15 x 3
 RI 30

*Shrugs
*65/10 x 3
 70/10
 RI 30

*Grip work - Timed Holds
*135/20 seconds
 135/22 seconds (BARELY)
 135/17 seconds
 RI 30

 Stretching/SMR


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 30, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I was so happy to see you guys. wish i could have spent more time...
> 
> You guys really do have to make it out here, but please just worry about getting the house right now!!!


Will do..


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 30, 2005)

*Workout - August 30, 2005*

*Workout
*
 After warming up, here's how it went down...

 Barbell Bench Press
 RI: as long as I needed (around 2.5 minutes each time)
 45/10
 65/8
 75/5
 95/2
 100/1
 110/F
 105/F

 notes: was trying to max out with singles... i was overcome with confidence and ambition (i got cocky after hitting 100lb) and loaded up wiht 110 thinking it would be cake. uh... no. Lowered to 105. still no cake to be found. not even crumbs. couldn't get it off my chest.

 RI for the rest of the exercises: 30 seconds

 Pull-ups
 bw/3 x 5

 notes: WOO HOO! felt strong on these today. I still don't have GREAT form and i end up shrugging my shoulders and "hunching over" the pullup bar, rather than opening up my chest and arching my back, but i'll get there. at least i'm getting up. And just to be clear, these were PULL-UPS not chin-ups.

 BB Overhead Press
 45/10 x 2
 45/8 x 2

 Dumbbell Pullovers
 25/10
 30/10 x 3

 notes: last set BARELY

 Prone Incline Dumbbell Flyes
 5/12
 7.5/12 x 2
 7.5/10

 notes: started getting really ugly on that last set so i left it at 10

 Front Raise w/ Plate
 10/15 x 3

 notes: you can all laugh at me for thinking I could do this with a 25lb plate. 10lb was killing me after all the other stuff i'd done already. 

 Tate Press
 10lb/10 x 4

 Abs...

 Physioball Crunches with Dumbbell behind my head
 12.5lb/12 x 3

 notes: harder than it seemed it might be when i wrote out my workout this morning

 Hanging Knee Raises
 bw/10 x 3

 notes: i started with my arms in the slings, and this very helpful trainer came and lectured me on how i'm tearing at the ligaments and tendons and muscle fascia in and around my shoulder girdle and lats, and potentially causing tears near the thoracic spine, blah blah blah... To his credit, this is the first time I hear of this, so I'm not entirely going to dismiss it but i am going to look this up. he suggested that I just hang from the bar with my hands (like the bottom position of a pullup) and also suggested that I start with my legs at 90 degrees, and curl my pelvis upward from there, so as to avoid working the hip flexors instead of the rectus abdominus. He stuck around for my entire ab workout so i just did what he said rather than pause the whole thing to argue or delve deeper into the subject. i was kinda annoyed (because i hate being accosted by know-it-alls) but at the same time kinda interested and concerned about doing it "right"...

 Decline Bench Oblique Crunches
 bw/15 x 2 (each side)

 Nautilus weighted crunches
 55/15 x 3
*
 Stretching
*
 Incorporated some of the AIS stretching from Core Performance, as well as some light yoga moves, and a little SMR on my lats and lower back


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2005)

*Workout - September 1, 2005*

Rack Deadlifts, pins set below knee-level
  RI 2 minutes

  95/5
  115/3
  135/2
  155/1
  175/1
  195/1 - PR!
  205/1 - PR!

 notes: slight rounding, hips extended too quickly, shaking like a diesel truck (according to patrick!), but once i got it all the way up, locked out, and held it solid for a good 3-4 seconds.

  Good Mornings
  RI 45

  65/6
  75/6
  85/6
  90/6

  Olympic Front Squats
  RI 45
  85/4 x 3

  Forward Lunges
  RI 45
  15lb DB/12 x 3

  Reverse Hyperextensions
  RI 45
  bw/12 x 3

  45-Degree Calf Raises
  RI 45
  160/15 x 3

  Stretching...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

yea, with a 45lb plate on the bar, off the rack the plates were only about an inch or less off the floor!  So it is close to a full deadlift too.  Her legs were shaking like mad on the initial lift, I thought she was going to combust.  It looked like an engine about to explode.  Once the bar passed her knees I knew she would lock it out.

Why olympic front squats?  Because she can! lol.....the last rep of the last set she went fucking rock bottom and crashed the pins in the power cage. haha.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> she went fucking rock bottom and crashed the pins in the power cage


Nice -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2005)

Clearly i'm better at moving heavy things than at, say, jumping hurdles. hahahahahahaha! This was an awesome workout today. I felt SO STRONG. Just great! I loved it!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Clearly i'm better at moving heavy things than at, say, jumping hurdles. hahahahahahaha! This was an awesome workout today. I felt SO STRONG. Just great! I loved it!


Hope you feel the same tomorrow -


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Ivy, nice w/o's!!! I'm definately following your progress with this journal  You've got some really good strength right outta the cage.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

Christ, that's a fat deadlift for a girl of your weight.  This girl is packing heat!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2005)

*MonkeyMan:* THanks 

*Rocco:* Thanks! At least this is one thing I am pretty decent at, cause i can't jump a hurdle for shit! hahaha!

*CowPimp!* Nice to see you here! Thanks!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2005)

*Workout - September 2, 2005*

*Speed Bench*
 RI 45
 60/3
 65/3 x 4
 70/3 x 3
 75/3 <--- not as "speedy" as it should have been 

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*
 RI 30
 20/12
 25/12
 25/11

*Support Row*
 RI 30
 20/8
 25/8 x 2

 notes: does anyone know how much that bar weighs without any weight on it? I'm pretty sure I pulled more than 20, or 25lb, but i've never known how much that whole thing weighs before adding plates...

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*
 RI 30
 #5/10 x 2
 #5/9

*Hammer Curls*
 RI 30
 12.5/10, 8, 8

*Cable External Rotation*
 RI no rest between sides
 5/15
 2.5/15 x 2

*Abdominals*

*Physioball Crunches with 25lb on chest*
 25/20 x 2

*Jacknife*
 bw/20 x 2

*Full Body Crunches*
 bw/20 x 2

*Nat. Weighted Crunches*
 60/20 x 2


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2005)

*Workout - September 2, 2005 - Part 2*

Evening Cardio, 30 minutes, Precor with Ramp Intervals


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2005)

*Workout - September 4, 2005*

*Speed Squats
*95/2
 105/2 x 9
 RI 45

 notes: i feel like a dumbass doing sets of two, but if p says this is not retarded, then i will trust him and just do it. they were nice and fast, though from coming up so fast, the weight started to feel heavy around set 8, so 8-9-10 were a little slower and not as speedy as I feel they should have been...
*
 SLDL*
 RI 30
 105/8
 115/8
 120/8 x 2

 notes: NICE and heavy and tough as hell... i love it.

*Leg Press*
 RI 30
 230/6 x 3
 240/6

 notes: and I feel i could have gone even heavier on this...

*Hyperextensions
*RI 30
 bw/12 x 4

*Lying Leg Curls
*RI 30
 40/10 x 2
 40/9
 40/8

 notes: i didn't fail in any of these sets,  but if i felt that i was going to start "cheating" on the next rep i would just stop

*BB Shrugs
*RI 30
 70/8
 75/8
 80/8 x 2

*Timed Holds
*RI - as long as i need for the palms of my hands to stop feeling like they're on fire.
 140/:38
 140/:20
 140/:16

 notes: i hate this. It feels like the texture on the bar is tearing right through the palms of my hands. I HATE THIS. BUT i know it will help me with my grip for really heavy deadlifts and for some of the obstacles in the obstacle course. So i do it.

 Stretch....

 ------------

 After the gym today I went and got a 1 hour facial and upper body massage at this little spa where I go to get my nails and toes done. They have a labor day weekend thing going on for those of us who didn't leave the city. LOVED IT. Yesterday I got a pedicure and went all girly wiht it, did them up in RED for the first time in my life. I feel like such a little hussy with my red toe nails! hahahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I HATE THIS. BUT i know it will help me with my grip for really heavy deadlifts and for some of the obstacles in the obstacle course


Didn't the P give you one of his Ironmind gripper's to use?

I know mine has helped me
(I haven't dropped the bar in weeks) -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Didn't the P give you one of his Ironmind gripper's to use?
> 
> I know mine has helped me
> (I haven't dropped the bar in weeks) -


 As a matter of fact, he keeps suggesting i get one of the lighter ones, like the 60lb gripper, but i keep stalling the purchase. I feel weird using one. It makes me think of high school "tough guys" like one of the guys in The Outsiders or something... I really should get one though...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

maybe the spring loaded adjustable ivoanko super gripper?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe the spring loaded adjustable ivoanko super gripper?


 post the link - i forgot where to get it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

You could also get a finger board (used for climbers)
those produce *killer* results

But IMO the IM-gripper is much more convenient -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

grip this 


on this web page is the info about how heavy the force is when the springs are set in different positions.

almost as good as my COC


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

How dorky is she going to look carrying that thing around - 

(Although very effective)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How dorky is she going to look carrying that thing around -
> 
> (Although very effective)




not dorky at all.  people in our gym don't train.  they are there for show.  they already don't know what to think when she works out.  this just adds more fuel to the fire.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2005)

I have been taking my gripper everywhere with me...
In the car, at my desk, ETC...
I carry it in my pocket sometimes... It just seems handy that it is so small


You guys should just hook up that thing to like a shoulder strap, so she can have and
work it when counting off reps with clients and stuff


Here is the fingerboard..






And a recommended program -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not dorky at all. people in our gym don't train. they are there for show. they already don't know what to think when she works out. this just adds more fuel to the fire.


 This is true.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 6, 2005)

*Workout - September 6, 2005*

*Flat Bench Press*
 w/up with bar/12 x 2
 w/up 65/2 x 3
 w/up 75/1

 95/2 x 5

*Pullups*
 3, 2, 3, 3, 2, 2
 Total 15

*Barbell Overhead Press*
 55/6 x 4

*Dumbell Pullovers*
 35/8 x 4

*Prone Dumbbell Flyes*
 10/10 x 4

*Front Raise*
 12.5/12 x 3

*Tate Press*
 12.5/8 x 2
 15/8 x 2

*Abs
*
 Physioball Crunches with 25lb Plate 20 x 2
 Hanging Knee Raises 10 x 2
 Decline Bench Oblique Crunches 15 to each side
 Nat. Weighted Crunches 60/20 x 2
*
 Cardio*

 Rowing Sprints, 12 :30/:30 sprints
 Best distance 121m, worst distance 111m


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not dorky at all.  people in our gym don't train.  they are there for show.  they already don't know what to think when she works out.  this just adds more fuel to the fire.



Hell, I train and I would be surprised to see someone like Ivonne tearing it up like she does.  Most women that come to my gym do some cardio, hit up the hip abductor/adductor machine, and if they're really on they'll do a little stretching too.

I'm waiting for a woman to come do some squats until her legs are shaking.  Love at first sight...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi...........


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> hi...........




well hello.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> hi...........


 WOAH! you're alive!!!!  hello little brother! Have things returned to normal down there, or are you now preparing for ophelia??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ophelia


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 yeah it's the next hurricane off the atlantic coast of florida


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi


 Well hello there!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Good Morning...

How are you?... -


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello to all! 

Is everyone here to wish me a happy four-month new york-versary? 

That's right! I've been in new york city for four months today!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi


How are ya chickie!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Good Morning...
> 
> How are you?... -


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hi


Hi Iain!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2005)

will I ever close on this damn house?  Everytime everything is poised to close,  a storm comes by and fucks everything up.  AS long as there is a named storm inthe atlantic,  no insurance company will write new policies in Florida.. FUCKING STATE!!!!!!

I am starting to hate this FUCKING WEATHER....

Technology has to find a way to be able to stop Hurricanes or to "dissolve" them some how.  THIS IS BULLSHIT!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> will I ever close on this damn house? Everytime everything is poised to close, a storm comes by and fucks everything up. AS long as there is a named storm inthe atlantic, no insurance company will write new policies in Florida.. FUCKING STATE!!!!!!
> 
> I am starting to hate this FUCKING WEATHER....
> 
> Technology has to find a way to be able to stop Hurricanes or to "dissolve" them some how.  THIS IS BULLSHIT!


 I'm sorry brother.  I don't know what to say. It sucks. I thought you had closed already at the end of august.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm sorry brother.  I don't know what to say. It sucks. I thought you had closed already at the end of august.


nope the hurricane damages a few things in the house and the guy has to fix it before we close and he was dragging his feet a bit


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> nope the hurricane damages a few things in the house and the guy has to fix it before we close and he was dragging his feet a bit


 check your email i'm gonna continue this conversation off the journal...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 8, 2005)

*Workout - September 8, 2005*

Deadlift (Regular from the floor)
 w/up with 95lb and 105lb SLDL's

 140/3
 155/3
 165/2
 175/1
 190/1 - New PB (the 205 last week was from the rack on the lowest position)

 Good Mornings
 85/10 x 4

 Olympic Front Squat
 95/4 x 4

 Forward Lunges
 17.5/12 x 3

 Reverse Hypers
 bw/12 x 4

 45-Degree Calf Press
 180/10 x 3

 Stretching

 notes: this workout really knocked me on my ass... i have been dragging ass the rest of the day, and I even have heart burn after that deadlift. what the fuck. 

 unrelated: i won best overall female again at this month's trainers' competition. I didn't even do well on anything, but again completed more events than any other female. Not only did i get that, but i was also a member of the overall winning team. What did i get? Two $50 gift certificates to use in any of a list of french restaurants all over the city. Patrick must be loving this. I keep bringing home free dinners!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

the deadlift was awesome!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the deadlift was awesome!


Was there any of the shaking and stuff like last time?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn Ivonne, how close are you to a double bodyweight deadlift?  That's always a nice milestone to hit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Was there any of the shaking and stuff like last time?




no even better!

She fucking got into deadlift position and sat there for like 15sec just thinking about and wasting energy (I don't know why or how people sit there for that long).  Then she tried to move it and got like 1/2" off the floor and set it back down.  She stood up and said "fuck".  Then she dropped down, grab the bar and deadlifted the shit out of it.  LOL.

She needs to work on her power.  She is strong but honestly.  She moves like a Mac Truck!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn Ivonne, how close are you to a double bodyweight deadlift?  That's always a nice milestone to hit.




she is 110lbs so double would be 220lbs.

If she diets down to 105 then a 210 deadlift is defenitly within reach in the very near future.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> She is strong but honestly. She moves like a Mac Truck!


 ...














 -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 9, 2005)

hardy har har .... a mack truck  

 not nice.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

but true.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no even better!
> 
> She fucking got into deadlift position and sat there for like 15sec just thinking about and wasting energy (I don't know why or how people sit there for that long).  Then she tried to move it and got like 1/2" off the floor and set it back down.  She stood up and said "fuck".  Then she dropped down, grab the bar and deadlifted the shit out of it.  LOL.
> 
> She needs to work on her power.  She is strong but honestly.  She moves like a Mac Truck!



Time for her to join you in an olympic lifting session perhaps?  Speed training definitely helped out my big lifts.  

Also, not dicking around on a deadlift helps.  If I go down and I'm not comfortable, then I come back up and pause for a few seconds before returning to grab the bar.  I don't like to waste elastic energy by huddling over the bar before I pull.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2005)

She got it the 2nd time, pure adrenaline!!!

I've done that countless times on max DL's

You can't get it reeeeeeeeally flowing untill you attempt the first pull...
 Then...  *WHAMMO!!*  instant rush,

The great thing was you had the instinct to immediately go for it again - 

(Is it time to get that lady some ammonium carbonate capsules) -  -


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll race ya to double BW deadlifts 

Im 30lbs or so behind, so you have a head start lol


----------



## PreMier (Sep 9, 2005)

Is this your journal?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Time for her to join you in an olympic lifting session perhaps?  Speed training definitely helped out my big lifts.
> 
> Also, not dicking around on a deadlift helps.  If I go down and I'm not comfortable, then I come back up and pause for a few seconds before returning to grab the bar.  I don't like to waste elastic energy by huddling over the bar before I pull.




she was doing cleans for a little bit.  She was cleaning 65lbs.  She needs to do some clean pulls really and some box squatting to work on her speed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2005)

*Workout - September 9, 2005*

*Speed Bench*
 55/4
 65/4
 75/4
 70/4 x 2*
 65/4 x 2

 OK this week i tried to keep the weight lighter to really work on the "speed" part of this exercise. But then i got cocky and tried to up it by 10lb because 65 felt soooo light. It sucked. so i brought it down to 70, and then my speed was just not as good. So i just decided to keep it at 65 and work with that, and eventually the speed will be just as good with 70 or 75, but right now it continues to be best at around 65.

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*
 25/10 x 3
 28/8F

*Support Row*
 25/6 x 3
 30/6

 again, this isn't counting whatever weight the starting weight is with the handlebar/lever without any plates. I know it has to be more than 30lb total with plates.

*Pulldowns*
 #5/8
 #6/7
 #5/8 x 2 (barely got the last few reps on last set)

*Hammer Curls*
 15/8
 17.5/8 x 2

*Skull Crushers*
 30/8 x 3

*Dumbbell External Rotation Work*
 5lb/15 x 1 each side
 2.5lb/15 x 2 each side

*Abs*

 Physioball Crunches 25 x 3
 Jacknife on Physioball 20 x 3
 Full Body Crunches on Floor 20 x 3
 Nat. Weighted Abs 60/20 x 2

*Cardio Sprints *

 15 :30/:30 sprints
 Best distance in 30 seconds: 124m
 Worst distance in 30 seconds: 113m


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking great in here Ivy!!! Congrats on your deadlift and winning the trainer's competition. And I didn't know you had been in NY for 4 months!!! I just found out about 2 weeks ago that you were living there. That's so cool 

For speed Bench I just work with percentages and up the percentage a certain amount each time, starting with 60% of max.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice workout there.  I feel you on the speed work.  The first time I tried lifting for speed I felt like I wasn't getting a workout and the weight was too light.  Once you start breaking PRs you won't care.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2005)

Why did you delete your post monkey?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why did you delete your post monkey?


 what was it?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout there. I feel you on the speed work. The first time I tried lifting for speed I felt like I wasn't getting a workout and the weight was too light. Once you start breaking PRs you won't care.


 Thanks CP. I am so used to going for as heavy as i can, that when i do something like this and for like 2-3 reps i feel like, "yeah right!!! this can not possibly be working!" hahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking great in here Ivy!!! Congrats on your deadlift and winning the trainer's competition. And I didn't know you had been in NY for 4 months!!! I just found out about 2 weeks ago that you were living there. That's so cool
> 
> For speed Bench I just work with percentages and up the percentage a certain amount each time, starting with 60% of max.


 Thanks Rocco! And yes, 4 months! unbelievable! time is flying! Soon it will be vegas time, baby! I've been talking about vegas since last year! hahaha!

 Speed bench, i was supposed to be working off of percentages but then i get there and if patrick isn't there to remind me of details like that i just pick up plates and start loading...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> what was it?!




it was a picture of scarface with a gun and said "are you talking to me".  It follwed Premier's post because maybe monkey though he was talking to him and then realized he wasn't so took it down.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it was a picture of scarface with a gun and said "are you talking to me". It follwed Premier's post because maybe monkey though he was talking to him and then realized he wasn't so took it down.


 oh. like two pages ago? hahaha i didn't even know he'd taken it down.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why did you delete your post monkey?


You didn't seem to get the joke

(And P...  It was taxi driver, not scarface)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2005)

*Workout - September 12, 2005*

Clean Pulls
  w/up with bar
  w/up with 55lb
  70/3 x 8
  85/2 x 2
  RI 45

  Trap Bar Deadlifts
  115/8 x 2
  125/8 x 2
  RI 30

  Step Ups to Balance on 20" box
  15lb Dumbbell in each hand/10 x 3 (each leg)
  RI 30

  Seated Leg Curls
  70/10 x 2
  80/10 
  RI 30

  Cable Leg Abduction
  #4/12 x 2 each leg
  RI 30

  Hyperextensions on Physioball
  12 x 3
  RI 30

  Bent Arm Hangs (Grip work)
  3 for time:  20 seconds each (coincidentally, not planned)
  RI 30

 Cardio Sprints - 10 sprints, 30/30r


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 13, 2005)

*Workout - September 13, 2005*

Close Grip Bench Press
 w/up with bar and 55lb

 65/3
 75/3 X 4
 85/3
 RI 1:00

 Pullups
 bw/4 x 4

 notes - neutral grip, last rep of last set assisted by patrick

 DB Overhead Press, Alternating Arms
 15/10 x 4
 RI 30

 notes - awesome burn through last set! thought i wasn't going ot make it.

 Face Pulls
 25lb (heavy setting)/12
 30lb (heavy setting)/12 x 2
 RI 30

 Straight Arm Pull Downs
 #5/8
 #6/8 x 3
 RI 30

 Scaptions
 7.5lb/12 x 3
 RI 30

 Rope Tricep Extensions
 #6/10 x 3


 Abs

 Russian Twist on the floor with 6lb medicine ball - 20 x 2
 Phys. Ball Crunches with Elastic band, 20 x 2
 Full body crunches, 20 x 2
 Oblique Crunches on Floor, 15 each side x 2
 NAt. Weighted Crunches, 65/20 x 2


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Ivy, how is your whole foray into the world of personal training going these days?  It's been a while since you made the dive, and I was just wondering if business has picked up to a satisfactory level?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

She must be busy...

She's MIA lately...

(Probably trying to pay for all these vacations) -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi guys... i'm around. sometimes super busy, sometimes so NOT busy that I start to doubt my own judgement in making the career change. Today is one of those NOT busy days.

 I had two clients in the morning, one that called and cancelled at the last minute, so just one client (i still got paid for the cancellation but that's not the point). So i was done wrking at 8 am today. I have not been able to book anyone else to come in today, as most people are working right now!

  Other days, i have had ten clients in one day. It is awesome. tiring but awesome.

 I am averaging about 40-41 sessions per two weeks which is just the bare minimum in order to make the bonus for the pay period. I am hopeful that now that everyone is back in town, and school is in session and people are not vacationing in the haptons, that business will pick up for REAL.

 In the meantime I've been supplementing my income here and there with odd jobs, like editing someone's resume, babysitting a client's kid, and doing some small graphic design projects here and there. 

 I also have one regular private client, and sometimes two (when the first one's mother also wants to train -- she goes through periods of wanting and not wanting to).

 Sometimes in the morning I don't feel like going to work, but once i am there, I am really into it and enjoy my hour with each client (except one, and now that her package ran out she didn't renew and i'm kinda relieved). I have a handful of clients who REALLY put themselves to the task, are very dedicated and more disciplined than the rest. Thye have all made some real progress toward their goals and it psyches me up every time we reach a new personal record, or they drop another dress size/pant size, or can do something they couldn't do when they started with me (like one guy who couldn't even do pushups and now does sets of 15-20).

 It is really rewarding, too, to be referred by one of my clients to a new client, because it means more than getting a new client from a blind referral from the "new members" file. Someone thnks highly of me enough to have a friend or relative of theirs come see me, too. That's awesome.

 And despite there being a few trainers of questionable expertise, knowledge and integrity, I am surrounded by far more knowledgeable people in general at this gym than i ever was at the other places I worked in miami. 

 I can honestly say that in the past four months I have become a heck of a better trainer, and learned SO MUCH from just associating with those co-workers who are experienced and passionate and have varied areas of specialty or interests. I learn different things from different people, almost daily. The company, too, provides ongoing education, and opportunities for professional developement. 

 Ideally I wouldn't work "for" anyone and really just work for myself, but the trade off of is having medical/dental insurance, and a steady paycheck (floor shifts when training hours are low, etc.), and even more so, doing it in a company that despite still being "The Man" and "the System" and a "Corporate Cow", still manages to make me feel like I'M getting something out of my time there, and I'm not just sitting there doing little else than making money for them.

 Sooooo.... that's my final answer. hahaha! Are ya sorry you asked? Maybe I'll shop this "book" around and see if anyone will publish it! hahahahahahaha! Sorry i got so wordy!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2005)

You like it better than your other job right?  Even the money may not be like it was right now, are you happier?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You like it better than your other job right? Even the money may not be like it was right now, are you happier?


 Old Job  - vs - New Job

*Paycheck*: ~ $1500-1600 every 15 days - vs - ~ $300-1000 (rare) every 14 days

*Awareness of Current Events*: I used to catch up on the day's news on the drive to work, and was glued to my computer for 9-10 hours a day where i could constantly check CNN.com, Fark, and other reputable news sources - vs - sometimes i don't read/watch/listen to news for days (no radio, no tv most of the time, rarely look up news online), and only get snippets when i glance up at the tv's in the cardio area, or when i hear things from clients or other coworkers...

*The Social Circle*: Mostly fat, lazy office people who liked to smoke and drink and  go to starbucks for venti caramel mochaccinos and stale apple crumble - vs - People with relatively healthier habits, who at least understand if I say I'd rather have a glass of water than a beer. And those are just the coworkers. The clients, some of which I've socialized outside of the gym are a varied group of wall street professionals, artists, musicians, trophy wives, new york transplants from other areas -- a plethora of culture and experiences

*My Mental health*: Dreaded going in to work, stressed abotu deadlines, stressed about getting fired, stressed about not seeing a way to move up that didn't involve "selling out" and becomign one of the very people whose lives i watched being consumed by "The Firm" - vs - generally speaking love going to work, i stress about making my 40 hours so that i can get y promotion and my bonus, i see many ways in which i can move up within the company and within the field or related fields without "selling out"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

I used to be a part time trainer,, and it for me it turned going to the gym
into work - 

But, my full time career is in ENG, and it has every single one of the downfalls
you described... 

(Sunny AZ is calling everyday)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

Question...

Where was cost of living more?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I used to be a part time trainer,, and it for me it turned going to the gym
> into work -


 Well that hasn't happened to me YET, and i sincerely hope i can keep that from happening because i love working out!



> But, my full time career is in ENG, and it has every single one of the downfalls
> you described...


 Funny.... the OLD job i had was at an engineering firm. hahaha!



> (Sunny AZ is calling everyday)


 I am still considering arizona for "some day". It has a certain appeal to me. Thankfully P is open to the idea, too!


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 14, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Old Job  - vs - New Job
> 
> *Paycheck*: ~ $1500-1600 every 15 days - vs - ~ $300-1000 (rare) every 14 days


THe cost of living in NY is higher.  I thought the salary, or the wages would be more b/c of that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Question...
> 
> Where was cost of living more?


 Miami:

 Rent: $435
 Cell Phone: $150-200 (spent my commut talking on the phone most days, also talked to p on the phone every day)
 Gasoline: ~$200-250 a month
 Food/Groceries: ~$120 a week

 New York City:

 Rent: $1200 (well, $600 because it's half)
 Cell Phone: $50-70 (hate talking on the phone, just talk to my mom a few minutes every few days and have short, quick calls with clients, don't need to call p every day)
 Gasoline: $0!!!
 Food/Groceries: $150-200 a week (p? more?), sometimes more if we eat out more than once a week


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 14, 2005)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> THe cost of living in NY is higher.  I thought the salary, or the wages would be more b/c of that.


 well yes and no.

 At bally's for example, I made minimum wage for my "floor hours". at this other place i make $8 or $11 depending on whether it is a complimentary training session. mY training hours at bally's were $19. here they start at $23.50.

 Also, salaries in general (in other fields included) ARE higher... i just don't have one of THOSE jobs to reap the benefits! hahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2005)

That's great to hear.  It definitely seems like things have picked up a lot more since I last spoke with you on the subject.  Everyone has a little apprehension before going to fulfill some obligation, but you definitely sound happier than at your old job.  Congratulations, you are well on your way!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I'd say the biggest reasons why you are so happy to be in NY and not here are as follows:


1)  No more Hurricanes

2)  No more crazy cuban drivers (relax folks, I am one of them...)

3)  Central Park (daytime only)

4)  No more Hurricanes

5)  No more Hurricanes

6)  Did I mention No more Hurricanes?????

Hi Ivy.....

Been a while but I am slowly working my ass back into a workout.  I will post once I begin.  All I know is that I am getting my brain back into workout shape and then will begin (monday should be the day)
I very much miss working out (HIT) but it's been a crazy year workwise and have been traveling more than I want to.
Anyway, I won't take any more of your journal since, well, I am tired and want to go to sleep.  I'll get into my sleeping disorder at a later time.....

Many hugs......T


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say the biggest reasons why you are so happy to be in NY and not here are as follows:
> 
> 1)  No more Hurricanes
> 2)  No more crazy cuban drivers (relax folks, I am one of them...)
> ...


 That is definitely one of the top reasons I'm happy to be up here. Yes sir! Can't believe i forgot to mention that. I miss my family, and i would love to get them all out of there so they don't have to deal with more hurricanes, but they LOOOOOVE South Florida (i'm still trying to figure out WHY).



> Hi Ivy.....
> 
> Been a while


 It sure has... Just sent ya a PM...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

We'll see how happy you stay, when the temp drops below freezing - 

(My journal is still here if you need to rant, when the time comes...
I will probably have a few choice words for old man winter myself) -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2005)

*Workout - September 19, 2005*

Clean Pulls from the Floor
 75/3 x 8
 RI 30

 notes: my form sucks. nothing new to report. felt stronger, that's about it...

 Deadlift with Trap Bar
 120/8, 140/6, 150/6 x 2
 RI 30

 Step Ups to Balance on 20" box
 20lb DBs/8 x 4 (each leg)
 RI 30

 Seated Leg Curls
 80/8 x 3
 RI 30

 Cable Leg Adduction
 #5/10 x 3 each leg
 RI 20

 Hyperextensions on Physioball
 12 x 3
 RI 30

 GRIPWORK NOTES: did not include additional grip work in this workout because holding on to the trap bar with that weight, and then the 20lb dumbbells for the higher step-ups really did a number on my wrists and forearms as it was... any additional work would have felt like overkill...

 Cardio:

 Rowing - 12 minutes, moderate pace.
 Versaclimber - 5 minutes, 500 feet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> We'll see how happy you stay, when the temp drops below freezing -


 Yes, we shall see. I LOVE winter and cold weather (so long as i have appropriate clothing for it!) However, I've never lived in winter-weather like this for more than a week or two at a time, so how I deal with MONTHS of winter at a time might be another story!



> (My journal is still here if you need to rant, when the time comes...
> I will probably have a few choice words for old man winter myself) -


 heh... i will pop in to commiserate, i'm sure!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes, we shall see. I LOVE winter and cold weather; however,  *I've never lived in winter-weather like this for more than a week or two at a time*


You're sooooooooooo screwed -


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 19, 2005)

guess whats coming to Florida?


Thats right ladies and gents,  ANOTHER F%$#ING HURRICANE!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> guess whats coming to Florida?
> 
> 
> Thats right ladies and gents, ANOTHER F%$#ING HURRICANE!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2005)

"" is so right.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 19, 2005)

check email


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey you... long time no chat


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey you... long time no chat


 long time indeed! How the heck are ya?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2005)

*Workout - September 22, 2005*

Went out to long island to work out with P's team today. It was somewhere between interesting and fun and frustrating 

I did a bazillion sets of hang cleans, just working on getting the technique somewhat right (though not quite right yet), and also did a few sets of front squats. I feel like it wasn't a complete workout, because i'm so used to having structure and I pretty much walked into this workout withuot a plan, just ready to do whatever the coach said. 

And the coach basically had me do hang cleans most of the night, then let me run over to the squat rack and bang out a few sets of front squats.

I am too tired to write more right now... will elaborate on this tomorrow.


EDIT: ELABORATING ON YESTERDAY'S WORKOUT

Clean Pulls
Girly Bar (patrick how much does this weigh??) + 5K
3 x 2

Hang Cleans
Girly Bar + 5K
3 x 6

Front Squats
45/8
65/8
75/8 x 2

notes: well... i don't totally suck, but i'm pretty bad at it. the coach said i improved somewhat frmo the beginning of the workout to the end. I am pulling too hard/too high, and I'm chasing after the bar on my cleans instead of letting it travel in a straight line and positioning myself under it.

He said he'll teach me only if i commit to coming out there twice a week and being serious about it. So I said ok.

Tonight I'm training here at our gym with P. He's going to go through the lifts with me. I'm excited. And kinda scared. And kinda embarassed because i feel like a jack ass, like i'm doing it all wrong. But lucky for me, I've got a big sense of humor, and an even bigger lack of shame, so this learning curve will be fun!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2005)

*Workout - September 23, 2005*

*Dead Hang Cleans*
 45/3 x 3

*Dead Hang Cleans w/ Jerk on last rep*
 45/4 x 3

*Overhead Squat*
 9lb/5
 22lb/3
 45/3 x 2

*Push Press*
 45/5
 65/5 x 2
 75/5 - failed on last one, miserably!

*Close Grip Seated Row*
 #5/8
 #6/8 x 2

*Crunches on Physioball*
 30 x 2

*Cardio* - 1 hour and 3 minutes on treadmill, incline 4-7%, speed 3.7-4.3 mph


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *
> Overhead Squat
> 9lb/5
> 22lb/3
> 45/3 x 2*


 


That treadmill work looks like me when I was going to SUPAI -


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, it takes time Ivonne! It might take you weeks, months, or even years to really get the form right IMO. But one day it'll click for you and you've got it. That's so cool you'll be doing that training with Patrick!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2005)

*Workout - September 26, 2005*

Alright alright! 

 I feel like i had a pretty good workout today. The lifts felt like I made some improvement, although there was nobody there to watch me or say anything. i had to do it facing a mirror (against some people's advice) just to make sure I didn't miss anything crucial.

  So here we go...

  Warmed up with some fast walking on treadmill*, and some bike, followed by some light clean pulls, then the workout...

 * been using treadmill more lately because the rowing machine doesn't have a reader for my heart rate monitor and i'm all over that gadget at the moment. otherwise i'd be on the rower as usual...

  Hang Cleans
  45lb (just the bar)/3 x 10
  RI about 20-30 seconds

 notes: for the first time the bar felt light, my movements did NOT feel exaggerated, and the bar landed on my shoulders almost EVERY time. It felt faster too... we'll see what P and the coach say when they see me do them again next time. but i honestly felt like it was an improvement over the last time i did them.

  Back Squat
  95/4
  115/4
  125/1
  135/1
  145/5
 RI: used heart rate monitor, waited for HR to go down from the 130-140's to 70's before going again. typically it was abotu 45 seconds to 1.25 minutes... had to rest longer the more sets i did

 notes: quite honestly, I was supposed to do singles, utnil i reached a 5-rep max weight and then do my 5 reps. however, 145 felt like it meant nothing. I could have gone heavier for my set of five... maybe 155, or even 165. I just hadn't squatted heavy in a while and got scared to do anythign heavier. There was no one around to spot me except one really annoying guy, and i didn't want to open the channels of communication with him because he'd tag along for the rest of my workout if i did that... so I left it at 145. 

  Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
  20/10
  25/10 x 2
  RI 30

  Chin-Ups
  bw/5 x 3
  bw/4
  bw/5
  RI - used heart rate monitor for this too...

  Reverse Pec Dec
  35/15 x 3
  RI 30

  SLDL to Toe Raise and Shrug
  85/8 x 3
  RI - used heart rate monitor

  Cardio


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2005)

> notes: quite honestly, I was supposed to do singles, utnil i reached a 5-rep max weight and then do my 5 reps. however, 145 felt like it meant nothing. I could have gone heavier for my set of five... maybe 155, or even 165. I just hadn't squatted heavy in a while and got scared to do anythign heavier. There was no one around to spot me except one really annoying guy, and i didn't want to open the channels of communication with him because he'd tag along for the rest of my workout if i did that... so I left it at 145.




good idea.  better safe than sorry.




> Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
> 25/10 x 2
> RI 30



nice!!




> SLDL to Toe Raise and Shrug
> 85/8 x 3
> RI - used heart rate monitor



now that looks like it was way to light for you.  I think you could have done up to 100 or 115.  Although I am not sure how strong you are with the overhand grip to hold that weight for 8 reps?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SLDL to Toe Raise and Shrug
> 85/8 x 3
> RI - used heart rate monitor



Hey thats MY exercise!  Nice workout Ivonne


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Workout - September 27, 2005*

Box Squats, 12" box
 85/2 x 8
 RI 20

 Clean Pulls
 75/4 x 4
 85/4 x 4
 RI 20

 WG Pulldowns
 #5/10 
 #5+plate/10 x 2
 RI 30

 Pushups
 bw/12 x 3
 RI 30

 BO BB Row
 75/10
 80/10 x 2
 RI 30

 notes: for some reason this was kinda tough today

 Tricep Cable Extensions
 #5/12 x 2
 RI 30

 Abs

 Physioball Crunches with 9lb med ball
 30 x 2

 Jacknife on Physioball
 15 x 2

 Cardio


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2005)

*Workout - September 29, 2005*

Worked out with patrick's weightlifting team tonight. Well, i guess it is also MY weightlifting team now.  I'm just not used to saying that. Me - weightlifting. Uh... yeah who the hell saw THAT coming. hahaha!

 My body is finally starting to feel comfortable doing what I'm doing, which is mostly just hang cleans still. I did snatches today for the first time. That was totally weird. I see other people do it and i "understand" what i have to do, but again... my body isn't translating that into the proper actions. I look/feel retarded.

 Anyway, here's the workout:

 Hang Cleans
 20k/3 x 5
 22.5k/4 x 2
 25k/4 x 3

 the first rep with the 25k i almost fell over forward when i caught it, and it really scared me. For a second or two i was ready to call it a night and just give up. But i had a few more reps to go before it was someone else's turn and I just tried again. Everybody there was saying how much i've improved since they saw me do it last week. That made me feel good because i did work on it over the week at the gym, in anticipation of going out there tonight. 

 Snatch
 20k/4 x 2

 oh man... i know tonight i provided some comic relief with my first snatch. My wrists hurt so bad, sitting deep into that squat with tha tbar over my head that i blurted out some obscenities in spanish without even realizing it. I'm surprised i didn't fart or shit myself or something. Note to self - flexibility needs work.

 Front Squat
 85/5 x 4
 95/5

 SLDL
 85/10 x 3

 And so it goes...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2005)

rawr


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2005)

*Started a new journal...*

Since i'm putting the o-course stuff on the backburner, I'm starting a new journal... will pick this up again when i'm ready.

Go here for new journal!


----------



## crisg555 (Oct 4, 2005)

check your pm's.


----------

